# Apple Expo 2006



## golf (16 Janvier 2006)

*APPLE EXPO 2006*​ 


*Du 12 au 16 septembre 2006*


*__________*


*Porte de Versailles

Hall 5

*​


----------



## golf (16 Janvier 2006)

Comme d'habitude, les pré-inscriptions devraient ouvrir vers le mois d'avril 2006.

A suivre sur : Apple-Expo.com​


----------



## Lastrada (22 Avril 2006)

Qui n'a pas son badge ?


----------



## WebOliver (22 Avril 2006)

'tain ça file...   Hop. 

Ma pomme, mon baluchon j'arrive. 

Edit: pas de Keynote visiblement?


----------



## alèm (22 Avril 2006)

bon, faut quand même que j'arrive à négocier ma fin de samedi après-midi. (NDLR : je serais là le soir de toute façon, je suis en ouacances la semaine suivante! )

conséquences : WebO je te mets Mortkesse !!


----------



## Taho! (22 Avril 2006)

Et comme chaque année, Apple-Expo.info est ouvert et vous permet de signaler vos dates de venue !


----------



## Taho! (22 Avril 2006)

Les inscriptions à la Keynote ne sont pas encore ouvertes, ça viendra dans un deuxième temps... Comme chaque année... Si elle a lieu cette année...


----------



## alèm (22 Avril 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Et comme chaque année, Apple-Expo.info est ouvert et vous permet de signaler vos dates de venue !




tiens, un avis : pourquoi tu ne signalerais pas plus précisément qui fait le site (toi quoi !) ?


----------



## Lastrada (22 Avril 2006)

MacG a dit:
			
		

> *Rémi* nous informe quil est dorénavant possible de demander son badge pour lApple expo. Rappelons que le salon parisien aura lieu cette année du 12 au 16 septembre. Pour linstant, le site ne fait pas mention dun éventuel keynote.


  


			
				Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Qui n'a pas son badge ?


----------



## Taho! (22 Avril 2006)

:love:


----------



## valoriel (22 Avril 2006)

Ayé 

J'espère qu'il y aura un keynote! J'ai déjà un ticket K collector :hein:


----------



## Cillian (22 Avril 2006)

Et hop! Y a p'us qu'a imprimer


----------



## Andre_Sterpin (24 Avril 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Et comme chaque année, Apple-Expo.info est ouvert et vous permet de signaler vos dates de venue !


Hé quoi, je suis déçu... le vendredi, comme d'habitude, mon petit Taho! 
PS: bien reçu ton bisou par ton ambassadrice de charme!


----------



## Macounette (25 Avril 2006)

Chaque année, je dis que j'y vais, et chaque fois, au dernier moment, un souci de dernière minute m'en empêche...  
Cette année on va faire autrement : c'est vraiment mal barré :hein:  du coup qui sait, y'aura ptêt un miracle.  



			
				Andre_Sterpin a dit:
			
		

> PS: bien reçu ton bisou par ton ambassadrice de charme!


 :rose: :love: :love:


----------



## PommeQ (20 Mai 2006)

et hop ... imprimé  

Mon premier AppleExpo :love:


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (28 Mai 2006)

Badge imprimé 

Mon premier apple expo, ca laisse rêveur :love:

par contre je me tâte à prendre des congés durant toute l'expo... verrai bien


----------



## ultrabody (29 Mai 2006)

pourquoi demande t on le nom de la société dans le formulaire ?
je suis obligé d'etre un professionnel pour venir à l'apple expo ?




edit :bon je me suis quand mm fait un badge....

si vous avez la réponse à ma qestion ... ^^

d'avance merci


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mai 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi demande t on le nom de la société dans le formulaire ?
> je suis obligé d'etre un professionnel pour venir à l'apple expo ?



Pour autant que ce champ soit rempli dans le formulaire, le nom de l'entreprise figurera ensuite sur le badge, sous le prénom et nom.

Mais tu peux très bien laisser vide. Et pas besoin d'être pro pour venir à l'AE.


----------



## J_K (7 Juin 2006)

Apple Expo, moui pourquoi pas, je ferai le badge plus tard quand je connaîtrai mon horaire de boulot pour septembre... :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Août 2006)

Demande de badge imprim&#233;e il y a un petit moment.


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2006)

Bon, comme d'hab je passe les midis!


----------



## ultrabody (11 Août 2006)

quelqu'un peut me dire comment va se dérouler l'apple expo ?


----------



## WebOliver (11 Août 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un peut me dire comment va se d&#233;rouler l'apple expo ?



Du 12 au 16 septembre, Porte de Versailles, Halle 5 &#224; Paris. Apr&#232;s, c'est une expo (entr&#233;e gratuite, badge &#224; commander sur le site) avec des gens dedans, des stands, des revendeurs, Apple, des iPod, des Mac, des logiciels, des filles l&#233;g&#232;rement v&#234;tues, des gens qui chantent, des appareils photos, et un Pommier.

Mais pour l'instant &#231;a n'attire pas les foules (en tout cas &#224; suivre ce fil). A titre personnel, l'expo en elle-m&#234;me n'est pas sp&#233;cialement int&#233;ressante, sauf si on veut voir beaucoup de Mac/iPod au kilom&#232;tre carr&#233;, ou on est int&#233;ress&#233; par un produit particulier... Sinon, bof.

Je ferai peut-&#234;tre malgr&#233; tout un saut.


----------



## Macounette (11 Août 2006)

Impossible pour moi, h&#233;las... j'ai un mois de septembre encore plus charg&#233; que les pr&#233;c&#233;dents...


----------



## ultrabody (13 Août 2006)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Impossible pour moi, hélas... j'ai un mois de septembre encore plus chargé que les précédents...



c'est la rentrée !!!!!! :rateau:


----------



## macaronique (14 Août 2006)

J'y serai!  Mon deuxième Apple Expo.


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Août 2006)

macaronique a dit:
			
		

> J'y serai!  Mon deuxième Apple Expo.


 J'y serai, et ce sera aussi la deuxième fois pour moi.


----------



## iteeth (15 Août 2006)

Et moi aussi! ça sera la première fois, je suis trop impatient!!:bebe:


----------



## Giam_ (15 Août 2006)

la prima idem ! déplacement pour un écran et pour voir beaucoup de Mac au km2 aussi :love:


----------



## jgar (15 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Du 12 au 16 septembre, Porte de Versailles, Halle 5 à Paris. Après, c'est une expo (*entrée gratuite*, badge à commander sur le site) avec des gens dedans, des stands, des revendeurs, Apple, des iPod, des Mac, des logiciels, des filles légèrement vêtues, des gens qui chantent, des appareils photos, et un Pommier.
> 
> Mais pour l'instant ça n'attire pas les foules (en tout cas à suivre ce fil). A titre personnel, l'expo en elle-même n'est pas spécialement intéressante, sauf si on veut voir beaucoup de Mac/iPod au kilomètre carré, ou on est intéressé par un produit particulier... Sinon, bof.
> 
> Je ferai peut-être malgré tout un saut.



Sur le site il est marqué que l'entrée coûte 12  ... Alors gratuit ou payant ?
Pour moi ça sera mon premier Apple Expo car je compte "switcher" début septembre pour un MacBook Pro (au passage j'éspèrais une mise à jour de processeur, mais bon...)


----------



## WebOliver (15 Août 2006)

jgar a dit:
			
		

> Sur le site il est marqu&#233; que l'entr&#233;e co&#251;te 12 &#8364; ... Alors gratuit ou payant ?


 
Si tu pointes &#224; l'AE sans avoir demand&#233; ton badge (gratuit) via le net, oui c'est payant.

J'adore... 



> Prix de l&#8217;entr&#233;e: 12&#8364;
> (gratuit pour les handicap&#233;s et les enfants de &#8211; de 12 ans).
> Le badge* (gratuit ou payant)* est valable pour toute la dur&#233;e du salon.
> Les animaux sont interdits dans l&#8217;enceinte du salon.



Cela dit j'aimerais conna&#238;tre le pourcentage de ceux qui paient une entr&#233;e pour l'AE...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2006)

jgar a dit:
			
		

> Sur le site il est marqu&#233; que l'entr&#233;e co&#251;te 12 &#8364; ... Alors gratuit ou payant ?



il suffit de t'incrire *ici*. C'est gratuit 

_toasted by the scout_


----------



## jgar (15 Août 2006)

OK merci, c'est pas très claire sur le site quand même (on aurrait pu penser que c'est pour rentrer plus rapidement, mais tout en payant)

En tout cas merci pour vos réponses, je vais m'inscrire de ce pas... 
A bientôt, probablement sur l'Apple Expo, si vous croisez un gars avec un MacBook Pro sous le bras avec le sourire jusqu'aux oreilles  ... c'est moi !


----------



## Giam_ (15 Août 2006)

jgar a dit:
			
		

> OK merci, c'est pas tr&#232;s claire sur le site quand m&#234;me (on aurrait pu penser que c'est pour rentrer plus rapidement, mais tout en payant)
> 
> En tout cas merci pour vos r&#233;ponses, je vais m'inscrire de ce pas...
> A bient&#244;t, probablement sur l'Apple Expo, si vous croisez un gars avec un MacBook Pro sous le bras avec le sourire jusqu'aux oreilles  ... c'est moi




Tu prends le m&#233;tro  politain


----------



## chounim (15 Août 2006)

J'me suis cpris mon badge a la seconde ou j'ai su pour l'apple expo...mais de plus en plus, j'me dis qu'ca sert pas a grand chose d'faire 500 bornes pour ca...du coup, j'h&#233;site un peu beaucoup maintenant...
(j'ai pas trouv&#233; de raison valable pour m'acheter un macbook qui me serait inutil...)


----------



## Giam_ (15 Août 2006)

chounim a dit:
			
		

> J'me suis cpris mon badge a la seconde ou j'ai su pour l'apple expo...mais de plus en plus, j'me dis qu'ca sert pas a grand chose d'faire 500 bornes pour ca...du coup, j'hésite un peu beaucoup maintenant...
> (j'ai pas trouvé de raison valable pour m'acheter un macbook qui me serait inutil...)



Effectivement, à ce prix là il vaut mieux faire quelques bonnes expos.


----------



## Taho! (16 Août 2006)

Apple Expo ce n'est pas que l'occasion d'acheter, c'est aussi celle de voir certains produits de pr&#232;s, de croiser Steve Jobs dans les couloirs, de poser pour les photos des Mac Portables, mais aussi et surtout de rencontrer la communaut&#233; Mac...


----------



## Cillian (16 Août 2006)

chounim a dit:
			
		

> J'me suis cpris mon badge a la seconde ou j'ai su pour l'apple expo...mais de plus en plus, j'me dis qu'ca sert pas a grand chose d'faire 500 bornes pour ca...du coup, j'h&#233;site un peu beaucoup maintenant...
> (j'ai pas trouv&#233; de raison valable pour m'acheter un macbook qui me serait inutil...)



 Bonjour, 

Si tu as peur de t'ennuyer au bout d'une demi-heure, il n'y a pas que le Hall 5 &#224; visiter.


----------



## ultrabody (16 Août 2006)

on va croiser pas mal de forumeur macgé.... 
c cool.

encore est ce qu'on va se reconnaitre ??? 

^^

allez je saurais reconnaitre certains visages .. pas plus de 10 .. ^^


----------



## iteeth (16 Août 2006)

Pour me reconaitre, j'emmènerai du "à l'ail"...


----------



## ultrabody (16 Août 2006)

iteeth a dit:
			
		

> Pour me reconaitre, j'emmènerai du "à l'ail"...


----------



## iteeth (16 Août 2006)

Tu connais pas la "7ème compagnie"? OOOoooh inculte!


----------



## macaronique (16 Août 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> encore est ce qu'on va se reconnaitre ???


Je suis facile à reconnaître, c'est bien moi dans mon avatar


----------



## Giam_ (16 Août 2006)

C'est déguisé qu'il faut s'y rendre à l'Apple Expo


----------



## macaronique (16 Août 2006)

En fait je vais me déguiser en personne normale. Une personne tout à fait normale qui porte un logo Apple en pendentif, un T-shirt Apple, une casquette Apple, un sac a dos Apple (peut-être même avec un ordinateur dedans!) etc.


----------



## Taho! (17 Août 2006)

Je serais comme d'hab, naturel et chapeaut&#233;... 

Et pour savoir qui vient et quand : http://www.apple-expo.info


----------



## ultrabody (17 Août 2006)

iteeth a dit:
			
		

> Tu connais pas la "7ème compagnie"? OOOoooh inculte!




je l'ai déjà vu   .... mais ça fait longtemp...  



:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je serais comme d'hab, naturel et chapeaut&#233;...
> 
> Et pour savoir qui vient et quand : http://www.apple-expo.info


ah ouais !!! 3 quand m&#234;me !


----------



## Taho! (17 Août 2006)

C'est dans ma signature, j'ai envoy&#233; l'info &#224; tout le monde et personne s'inscrit... va comprendre...
m'enfin, y'a aussi les photos des Mac portables !
Jette aussi un &#339;il aux ann&#233;es pr&#233;c&#233;dentes o&#249; j'avais fait un battage sans nom pour &#231;a (tu y &#233;tais d'ailleurs)


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Août 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je serais comme d'hab, naturel et chapeauté...



Oh non, pitié, pas le chapeau... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2006)

Oh on, piti&#233;, pas naturel !!!!!


----------



## iDjee (17 Août 2006)

Salut à tous !
Moi aussi, j'y serai pour la 1ère fois, et pour cause, j'ai même pas encore switcher  :rose: 
Et comme j'aimerai switcher rapidement :

J'ai vu sur le site de l'Apple Expo qu'il y aura un stand Apple Store :
Savez-vous si ce stand pourra faire les remises étudiants comme sur l'Apple Store internet ?
Et plus particulièrement la remise Apple On Campus (ma fac fait partie du programme) ?

Du moins, savez-vous si les autres années les réductions étudiants étaient possibles à l'Apple Expo ?

D'avance merci


----------



## La mouette (18 Août 2006)

Jobs absent ?


----------



## WebOliver (18 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Jobs absent ?





			
				Web'O le 22 avril... a dit:
			
		

> Edit: pas de Keynote visiblement?



 

Cette AE pourrait bien être la dernière...


----------



## gandalfkiller (18 Août 2006)

bon  et bien  trés bien j'ai  pris mon  pass

mon  premier mac expo 

je vais devoir vomir sur les tapis et sur le stand ipod pour me sentir un  peu  mieux.

je boss a 2 minute a pied donc je pense que j'irais tous les soirs.
si  il  y a des gens du  forum  qui  veulent me taper,  m'ignorer ou  meme parler avec moi. 
sa serait bien  si  quelques personnes se reunnissaient prés d'un  extincteur au  coin  d'un  stand ........

je sais pas moi....  ca peut etre symmmmmmmmpa.
enfin  si  sa tente certain 
:rose: moi  je suis timide,  j'ai  des lunettes et des bout...... enfin j'ai  un  coeur gros comme ca et j'aime la mayonnaise. ( rapide précis )


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Août 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:
			
		

> bon  et bien  trés bien j'ai  pris mon  pass
> 
> mon  premier mac expo
> 
> ...



Si t'es à deux minutes, on doit être voisins. Essaye de passer le midi


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2006)

Et pour se faire taper dessus, merci de prendre un ticket. Sur demande par MP uniquement.


----------



## Andre_Sterpin (19 Août 2006)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Impossible pour moi, hélas... j'ai un mois de septembre encore plus chargé que les précédents...


Bah, j'embrasserai Taho! de ta part


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Et pour se faire taper dessus, merci de prendre un ticket. Sur demande par MP uniquement.



_pour avoir un bécot, je fais comment, je t'envoie un fax ou un sms ? _


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2006)

Arr&#234;te de dire que je suis gentil parfois. &#199;a nuit &#224; mon image.


----------



## ultrabody (20 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Arrête de dire que je suis gentil parfois. Ça nuit à mon image.


j'irai certainement le mercredi et jeudi.... après je bosse à partir de vendredi week end inclus...

ça sera aussi mon premier apple expo...

j'espère qu'on pourra faire des "affaires", et apprendre plein d'autrs choses sur les mac pour optimiser nore utilisation....


----------



## iSchamber (27 Août 2006)

Salut, j'ai switché en début d'année. Je compte venir pour cette Apple Expo pour acheter un portable tant espéré.
Quelle type de remises sont-ils prêts à faire pour un mec qui prend 2 Macbook d'un coup ?
Quelqu'un a-t-il une expérience de ce genre ?
Merci, à bientôt.


----------



## Gwen (27 Août 2006)

Je ne pense pas que tu pourras avoir une quelconque remise suppl&#233;mentaire, les prix sont fixe a l'Apple expo. le mieux est de guetter les offres promos qui changent durant le salon. Mais sur les MacBook, peu de chance de faire des affaires a mon avis.


----------



## iSchamber (27 Août 2006)

Ah, mince, y'a-t-il un intérêt à y aller physiquement alors ? Pourtant ils parlent bien de, je cite : "Profiter des offres revendeurs "spécial salon""
Merci


----------



## Gwen (27 Août 2006)

Oui, tu as des offres, mais pas forcement sur les derni&#232;res machines et quand il y en a , &#231;a dure 1/2 journ&#233;e au mieux voir seulement quelques heures. Ensuite, les promos sur les p&#233;riph&#233;riques, &#231;a il y en a pleins. Donc oui, APple expo vaut le coup, mais il ne faut pas venir en se focalisant sur un seule achat bien pr&#233;cis


----------



## iSchamber (27 Août 2006)

Ok mais bon, le truc, c'est que je monte pour une journée uniquement. Je ne passe pas une semaine de vacances là-bas ...
Je vais réfléchir.


----------



## 2Bad (28 Août 2006)

J'y serai aussi de la partie... probablement les deux premiers jours (comme l'année passée) :rateau: 


2Bad


----------



## Marcmaniac (2 Septembre 2006)

J'y serai le vendredi 15 .... et serais tr&#232;s heureux de partager avec les personnes qui le d&#233;sirent nos r&#233;flexions par rapport aux nouveaut&#233;s Apple :
-T'en dis quoi du nouveau Imac 23" ?
-Qu'est ce t'en dis de l'Ipod &#233;cran "g&#233;ant", 120 Go ?
-Etc 
Bon, ce que j'en dis, c'est qu'il devrait y avoir &#224; discuter !
Surtout qu'il y a deux ans, c'est dans cette m&#234;me expo que l'Imac g5 est apparu et que je l'avais command&#233; illico presto ! Alors, cette ann&#233;e, ...


----------



## Warflo (2 Septembre 2006)

Je monte sur paris le vendredi soir, et j'y serais samedi toute la journée !
Ma deuxiéme AE :love:


----------



## gandalfkiller (2 Septembre 2006)

j'y serais tous les soir à  partir de  18 h je pense, le vendredi  surement plus tot vers 17 h
 je ne sais pas trop  à  quelle heure sa ferme.

il  faut que j'imprime mon  sticker pour mon tee shirt  ANyThingButIpod pour me fondre dans le décor avec mon  DELL  sous le bras hop hop ni vu  ni connu.... 

j'espere qu'ils vont parler du  macbook et des problemes et surtout des pas probleme et des chiffres de ventes....

je vais adhorer ce truc je sent 
sa à  l'air sympa


----------



## misanthrope (2 Septembre 2006)

Généralement, il y a vraiment beaucoup de monde? On peut voir quelque chose ou c'est plutôt genre salon de l'auto le samedi ??


----------



## PommeQ (2 Septembre 2006)

Une petite synthese de qui et quand ...

*Mardi*


*Mercredi*


*Jeudi*


*Vendredi*
- Marcmaniac

*Samedi*
- PommeQ (un jour de cong&#233;s  )
- Warflo


----------



## gandalfkiller (2 Septembre 2006)

Une petite synthese de qui et quand ...

*Mardi*
- Gandalfkiller

*Mercredi*
- Gandalfkiller

*Jeudi*
- Gandalfkiller

*Vendredi*
- Marcmaniac
- Gandalfkiller
*Samedi*
- PommeQ (un jour de congés  )
- Warflo

Enjoy me


----------



## ultrabody (3 Septembre 2006)

Une petite synthese de qui et quand ...

*Mardi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody

*Mercredi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody

*Jeudi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody (à confirmer)

*Vendredi*
- Marcmaniac
- Gandalfkiller
*Samedi*
- PommeQ (un jour de congés  )
- Warflo

Enjoy *us*


----------



## macaronique (3 Septembre 2006)

Pour une telle synthèse, pourquoi pas aller à http://www.apple-expo.info/ ?


----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2006)

_parce que ce sont deux sites, non ?  enfin je dis &#231;a comme &#231;a hein... _


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Septembre 2006)

Une petite synthese de qui et quand ...

*Mardi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody

*Mercredi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody

*Jeudi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody (à confirmer)

*Vendredi*
- Marcmaniac
- Gandalfkiller

*Samedi*
- PommeQ (un jour de congés  )
- Warflo
- PoorMonsteR (l'après-midi, _sauf imprévu_)


----------



## iNano (3 Septembre 2006)

Une petite synthese de qui et quand ...

*Mardi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody

*Mercredi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody

*Jeudi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody (à confirmer)

*Vendredi*
- Marcmaniac
- Gandalfkiller

*Samedi*
- PommeQ (un jour de congés  )
- Warflo
- PoorMonsteR (l'après-midi, _sauf imprévu_)
- Virpeen & iNano (toute la journée... si vous voulez nous voir, dirigez-vous vers le stand Crumpler...   )


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Septembre 2006)

Une petite synthese de qui et quand ...

*Mardi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly 

*Mercredi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly (probable) 

*Jeudi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody (&#224; confirmer)
- Human-Fly (probable) 
*Vendredi*
- Marcmaniac
- Gandalfkiller
- Human-Fly (probable) 

*Samedi*
- PommeQ (un jour de cong&#233;s  )
- Warflo
- PoorMonsteR (l'apr&#232;s-midi, _sauf impr&#233;vu_)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Virpeen & iNano (toute la journ&#233;e... si vous voulez nous voir, dirigez-vous vers le stand Crumpler...   )


----------



## Gwen (3 Septembre 2006)

Une petite synthese de qui et quand ...

*Mardi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly 
- Gwen [+ ma femme Claudia et mon pote Bruno, mais ça, vous vous en foutez ]

*Mercredi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly (probable) 
- Gwen [idem...]

*Jeudi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody (à confirmer)
- Human-Fly (probable) 

*Vendredi*
- Marcmaniac
- Gandalfkiller
- Human-Fly (probable) 

*Samedi*
- PommeQ (un jour de congés  )
- Warflo
- PoorMonsteR (l'après-midi, _sauf imprévu_)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Virpeen & iNano (toute la journée... si vous voulez nous voir, dirigez-vous vers le stand Crumpler...   )


----------



## Foguenne (3 Septembre 2006)

Une petite synthese de qui et quand ...

*Mardi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly 
- Gwen [+ ma femme Claudia et mon pote Bruno, mais ça, vous vous en foutez ]

*Mercredi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly (probable) 
- Gwen [idem...]
- Foguenne
- Silvia

*Jeudi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody (à confirmer)
- Human-Fly (probable) 

*Vendredi*
- Marcmaniac
- Gandalfkiller
- Human-Fly (probable) 

*Samedi*
- PommeQ (un jour de congés  )
- Warflo
- PoorMonsteR (l'après-midi, _sauf imprévu_)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Virpeen & iNano (toute la journée... si vous voulez nous voir, dirigez-vous vers le stand Crumpler...   )


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2006)

Une petite synthese de qui et quand ...

*Mardi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly 
- Gwen [+ ma femme Claudia et mon pote Bruno, mais ça, vous vous en foutez ]

*Mercredi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly (probable) 
- Gwen [idem...]
- Foguenne
- Silvia

*Jeudi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody (à confirmer)
- Human-Fly (probable) 

*Vendredi*
- Marcmaniac
- Gandalfkiller
- Human-Fly (probable) 

*Samedi*
- PommeQ (un jour de congés  )
- Warflo
- PoorMonsteR (l'après-midi, _sauf imprévu_)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Virpeen & iNano (toute la journée... si vous voulez nous voir, dirigez-vous vers le stand Crumpler...   )
- Malow et jahrom (la ou il y aura de la bière...  )


----------



## iteeth (4 Septembre 2006)

Une petite synthese de qui et quand ...

*Mardi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly 
- Gwen [+ ma femme Claudia et mon pote Bruno, mais ça, vous vous en foutez ]

*Mercredi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly (probable) 
- Gwen [idem...]
- Foguenne
- Silvia

*Jeudi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody (à confirmer)
- Human-Fly (probable) 

*Vendredi*
- Marcmaniac
- Gandalfkiller
- Human-Fly (probable) 

*Samedi*
- PommeQ (un jour de congés  )
- Warflo
- PoorMonsteR (l'après-midi, _sauf imprévu_)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Virpeen & iNano (toute la journée... si vous voulez nous voir, dirigez-vous vers le stand Crumpler...   )
- Malow et jahrom (la ou il y aura de la bière...  )
-Iteeth(l'après-midi car je bosse le matin..:hein: )


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Septembre 2006)

Une petite synthese de qui et quand ...

*Mardi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly 
- Gwen [+ ma femme Claudia et mon pote Bruno, mais ça, vous vous en foutez ]
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)

*Mercredi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly (probable) 
- Gwen [idem...]
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)

*Jeudi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody (à confirmer)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi) 

*Vendredi*
- Marcmaniac
- Gandalfkiller
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi) 

*Samedi*
- PommeQ (un jour de congés  )
- Warflo
- PoorMonsteR (l'après-midi, _sauf imprévu_)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Virpeen & iNano (toute la journée... si vous voulez nous voir, dirigez-vous vers le stand Crumpler...   )
- Malow et jahrom (la ou il y aura de la bière...  )
-Iteeth(l'après-midi car je bosse le matin..:hein: )[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gwen (4 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> - Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)



ça veut dire que tu seras "visible" entre 12h et 13h, c'est ça?


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Septembre 2006)

entre 13 et 14h30


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (4 Septembre 2006)

Une petite synthese de qui et quand ...

*Mardi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly 
- Gwen [+ ma femme Claudia et mon pote Bruno, mais ça, vous vous en foutez ]
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)

*Mercredi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly (probable) 
- Gwen [idem...]
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)

*Jeudi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody (à confirmer)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi) 

*Vendredi*
- Marcmaniac
- Gandalfkiller
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi) 

*Samedi*
- PommeQ (un jour de congés  )
- Warflo
- PoorMonsteR (l'après-midi, _sauf imprévu_)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Virpeen & iNano (toute la journée... si vous voulez nous voir, dirigez-vous vers le stand Crumpler...   )
- Malow et jahrom (la ou il y aura de la bière...  )
-Iteeth(l'après-midi car je bosse le matin..:hein: )
-Hobbes Ze Tiger (A priori mais sait-on jamais !)


----------



## flotow (4 Septembre 2006)

Une petite synthese de qui et quand ...

*Mardi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly 
- Gwen [+ ma femme Claudia et mon pote Bruno, mais ça, vous vous en foutez ]
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)

*Mercredi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly (probable) 
- Gwen [idem...]
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
-Tucpasquic (a partir de 16/17h)

*Jeudi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody (à confirmer)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi) 

*Vendredi*
- Marcmaniac
- Gandalfkiller
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
-Tucpasquic (pas sur)

*Samedi*
- PommeQ (un jour de congés  )
- Warflo
- PoorMonsteR (l'après-midi, _sauf imprévu_)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Virpeen & iNano (toute la journée... si vous voulez nous voir, dirigez-vous vers le stand Crumpler...   )
- Malow et jahrom (la ou il y aura de la bière...  )
-Iteeth(l'après-midi car je bosse le matin..:hein: )
-Hobbes Ze Tiger (A priori mais sait-on jamais !)
-Tucpasquic (au moins une partie de la journée, mais ne sais pas quand (matin  ))


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2006)

Si quelqu'un passe par Tournai en Belgique je suis preneur.


----------



## PommeQ (4 Septembre 2006)

C0rentin a dit:


> Si quelqu'un passe par Tournai en Belgique je suis preneur.



Tu peux même demander à certain suisse de faire un détour


----------



## misanthrope (4 Septembre 2006)

Tiens, une petite question en passant : je me suis inscrit sur le net et j'ai reçu par email le badge visiteur à imprimer.
Avec ça, l'entrée est gratuite ou payante ?


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2006)

misanthrope a dit:


> Tiens, une petite question en passant : je me suis inscrit sur le net et j'ai reçu par email le badge visiteur à imprimer.
> Avec ça, l'entrée est gratuite ou payante ?



L'entrée est gratuite ... T'auras juste à montrer ton papier imprimé à l'entrée et ils te fileront ton badge !


----------



## misanthrope (4 Septembre 2006)

Génial.... un truc gratuit chez Apple !!!!


----------



## fredintosh (4 Septembre 2006)

C'est la sortie qui est payante, si vous voyez ce que je veux dire...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (5 Septembre 2006)

Mais nan, c'est comme au casino, t'y vas avec seulement 20 euros en liquide dans la poche et l&#224;, ya pas de risques ! Quand t'as plus rien, t'as plus rien, t'es pas tent&#233; de rejouer.
Et puis de toute fa&#231;on... vingt euros, t'es s&#251;r de rien trouver &#224; ce prix..et hop rien d&#233;pens&#233;...encore plus gagnant !!!


----------



## RocKa (5 Septembre 2006)

C'est la première fois que je compte me rendre à l'Apple Expo... Les tarifs pratiqués sont-ils vraiment intéressants?? (si c'est le cas, je sens que mon banquier va me convoquer la semaine suivante... :rose


----------



## gandalfkiller (5 Septembre 2006)

pour 20 euros chez apple t'a qu'un  cable en  même temps c'est claire que le choix est limité 

où une lampe usb.....


----------



## r e m y (5 Septembre 2006)

*Mardi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly 
- Gwen [+ ma femme Claudia et mon pote Bruno, mais &#231;a, vous vous en foutez ]
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)

*Mercredi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly (probable) 
- Gwen [idem...]
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
-Tucpasquic (a partir de 16/17h&#8230

*Jeudi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody (&#224; confirmer)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi) 

*Vendredi*
- Marcmaniac
- Gandalfkiller
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
-Tucpasquic (pas sur)

*Samedi*
- PommeQ (un jour de cong&#233;s  )
- Warflo
- PoorMonsteR (l'apr&#232;s-midi, _sauf impr&#233;vu_)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Virpeen & iNano (toute la journ&#233;e... si vous voulez nous voir, dirigez-vous vers le stand Crumpler...   )
- Malow et jahrom (la ou il y aura de la bi&#232;re...  )
-Iteeth(l'apr&#232;s-midi car je bosse le matin..:hein: )
-Hobbes Ze Tiger (A priori mais sait-on jamais !)
-Tucpasquic (au moins une partie de la journ&#233;e, mais ne sais pas quand (matin  
- r e m y (apr&#232;s-midi) -> Comme l'an pass&#233; j'aurai un badge avec mon pseudo et mon avatar


----------



## PommeQ (5 Septembre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> - r e m y (après-midi) -> Comme l'an passé j'aurai un *badge avec mon pseudo et mon avatar*



Bonne idée ...


----------



## r e m y (5 Septembre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> Bonne idée ...



Mais si tu as un T-Shirt violet et un casque jaune à bandes vertes sur la tête, c'est bien aussi!


----------



## Gwen (6 Septembre 2006)

Moi j'aurais mon Newton dans les mains comme sur mon Avatar


----------



## ultrabody (6 Septembre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> Bonne id&#233;e ...



bon j'apporterai un stylo pour &#233;crire sur le badge...
normalement, j'aurai un APN avec moi canon A80... si &#231; apeut aider &#224; me reconnaitre ^^


----------



## Taho! (6 Septembre 2006)

*Mardi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly 
- Gwen [+ ma femme Claudia et mon pote Bruno, mais ça, vous vous en foutez ]
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)

*Mercredi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly (probable) 
- Gwen [idem...]
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (a partir de 16/17h)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)

*Jeudi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody (à confirmer)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi) 
- Taho! (et son chapeau)

*Vendredi*
- Marcmaniac
- Gandalfkiller
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (pas sur)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)

*Samedi*
- PommeQ (un jour de congés  )
- Warflo
- PoorMonsteR (l'après-midi, _sauf imprévu_)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Virpeen & iNano (toute la journée... si vous voulez nous voir, dirigez-vous vers le stand Crumpler...   )
- Malow et jahrom (la ou il y aura de la bière...  )
- Iteeth(l'après-midi car je bosse le matin..:hein: )
- Hobbes Ze Tiger (A priori mais sait-on jamais !)
- Tucpasquic (au moins une partie de la journée, mais ne sais pas quand (matin  
- r e m y (après-midi) -> Comme l'an passé j'aurai un badge avec mon pseudo et mon avatar
- Taho! (et son chapeau)


----------



## macaronique (6 Septembre 2006)

*Mardi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly 
- Gwen [+ ma femme Claudia et mon pote Bruno, mais ça, vous vous en foutez ]
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique

*Mercredi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly (probable) 
- Gwen [idem...]
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (a partir de 16/17h)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique

*Jeudi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody (à confirmer)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi) 
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique

*Vendredi*
- Marcmaniac
- Gandalfkiller
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (pas sur)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique

*Samedi*
- PommeQ (un jour de congés  )
- Warflo
- PoorMonsteR (l'après-midi, _sauf imprévu_)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Virpeen & iNano (toute la journée... si vous voulez nous voir, dirigez-vous vers le stand Crumpler...   )
- Malow et jahrom (la ou il y aura de la bière...  )
- Iteeth(l'après-midi car je bosse le matin..:hein: )
- Hobbes Ze Tiger (A priori mais sait-on jamais !)
- Tucpasquic (au moins une partie de la journée, mais ne sais pas quand (matin  
- r e m y (après-midi) -> Comme l'an passé j'aurai un badge avec mon pseudo et mon avatar
- Taho! (et son chapeau)


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Septembre 2006)

*Mardi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly 
- Gwen [+ ma femme Claudia et mon pote Bruno, mais ça, vous vous en foutez ]
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique

*Mercredi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly (probable) 
- Gwen [idem...]
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (a partir de 16/17h)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique

*Jeudi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody (à confirmer)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi) 
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique

*Vendredi*
- Marcmaniac
- Gandalfkiller
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (pas sur)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique

*Samedi*
- PommeQ (un jour de congés  )
- Warflo
- PoorMonsteR (l'après-midi, _sauf imprévu_)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Virpeen & iNano (toute la journée... si vous voulez nous voir, dirigez-vous vers le stand Crumpler...   )
- Malow et jahrom (la ou il y aura de la bière...  )
- Iteeth(l'après-midi car je bosse le matin..:hein: )
- Hobbes Ze Tiger (A priori mais sait-on jamais !)
- Tucpasquic (au moins une partie de la journée, mais ne sais pas quand (matin  
- r e m y (après-midi) -> Comme l'an passé j'aurai un badge avec mon pseudo et mon avatar
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- 222diablo222 (peut être, l'après midi)


----------



## oohTONY (6 Septembre 2006)

*Mardi*

- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly 
- Gwen [+ ma femme Claudia et mon pote Bruno, mais ça, vous vous en foutez ]
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique

*Mercredi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly (probable) 
- Gwen [idem...]
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (a partir de 16/17h)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
*- oohTONY avec son SONY DSC-P100 en mode reporter photo
* 
*Jeudi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody (à confirmer)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi) 
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique

*Vendredi*
- Marcmaniac
- Gandalfkiller
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (pas sur)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique

*Samedi*
- PommeQ (un jour de congés  )
- Warflo
- PoorMonsteR (l'après-midi, _sauf imprévu_)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Virpeen & iNano (toute la journée... si vous voulez nous voir, dirigez-vous vers le stand Crumpler...   )
- Malow et jahrom (la ou il y aura de la bière...  )
- Iteeth(l'après-midi car je bosse le matin..:hein: )
- Hobbes Ze Tiger (A priori mais sait-on jamais !)
- Tucpasquic (au moins une partie de la journée, mais ne sais pas quand (matin  
- r e m y (après-midi) -> Comme l'an passé j'aurai un badge avec mon pseudo et mon avatar
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- 222diablo222 (peut être, l'après midi)


----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2006)

C'est sûr que là on peut pas te louper ...


----------



## PommeQ (6 Septembre 2006)

ultrabody a dit:


> bon j'apporterai un stylo pour écrire sur le badge...
> normalement, j'aurai un APN avec moi canon A80... si ç apeut aider à me reconnaitre ^^


----------



## butok (6 Septembre 2006)

moi j'y serais le mardi, et mercredi aussi certainement, avec achat d'ipod prevue, en esperant une evolution de l'ipod lors de la conf ...


avec mon beau T-shirt rugbeach !


----------



## Cillian (7 Septembre 2006)

*Mardi*

- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly 
- Gwen [+ ma femme Claudia et mon pote Bruno, mais ça, vous vous en foutez ]
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
- Cillian

*Mercredi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly (probable) 
- Gwen [idem...]
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (a partir de 16/17h)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
*- oohTONY avec son SONY DSC-P100 en mode reporter photo
* 
*Jeudi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody (à confirmer)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi) 
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique

*Vendredi*
- Marcmaniac
- Gandalfkiller
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (pas sur)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
- Cillian

*Samedi*
- PommeQ (un jour de congés  )
- Warflo
- PoorMonsteR (l'après-midi, _sauf imprévu_)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Virpeen & iNano (toute la journée... si vous voulez nous voir, dirigez-vous vers le stand Crumpler...   )
- Malow et jahrom (la ou il y aura de la bière...  )
- Iteeth(l'après-midi car je bosse le matin..:hein: )
- Hobbes Ze Tiger (A priori mais sait-on jamais !)
- Tucpasquic (au moins une partie de la journée, mais ne sais pas quand (matin  
- r e m y (après-midi) -> Comme l'an passé j'aurai un badge avec mon pseudo et mon avatar
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- 222diablo222 (peut être, l'après midi)
- Cillian


----------



## Gwen (7 Septembre 2006)

En tout cas, je remarque que si on ne veut pas &#234;tre bouscul&#233;, il vaut mieux venir le Mardi et le Jeudi


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Septembre 2006)

Moi je ne viens pas


----------



## gandalfkiller (7 Septembre 2006)

heureusement d'ailleur 
il  y a plus de place.
à  l'entrée sa refoule on accepte pas les fetard


----------



## 2Bad (7 Septembre 2006)

*Mardi*

- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly 
- Gwen [+ ma femme Claudia et mon pote Bruno, mais ça, vous vous en foutez ]
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
- Cillian
- 2Bad
- Thalie2503

*Mercredi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly (probable) 
- Gwen [idem...]
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (a partir de 16/17h)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
*- oohTONY avec son SONY DSC-P100 en mode reporter photo
* 
*Jeudi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody (à confirmer)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi) 
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique

*Vendredi*
- Marcmaniac
- Gandalfkiller
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (pas sur)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
- Cillian

*Samedi*
- PommeQ (un jour de congés  )
- Warflo
- PoorMonsteR (l'après-midi, _sauf imprévu_)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Virpeen & iNano (toute la journée... si vous voulez nous voir, dirigez-vous vers le stand Crumpler...   )
- Malow et jahrom (la ou il y aura de la bière...  )
- Iteeth(l'après-midi car je bosse le matin..:hein: )
- Hobbes Ze Tiger (A priori mais sait-on jamais !)
- Tucpasquic (au moins une partie de la journée, mais ne sais pas quand (matin  
- r e m y (après-midi) -> Comme l'an passé j'aurai un badge avec mon pseudo et mon avatar
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- 222diablo222 (peut être, l'après midi)
- Cillian[/QUOTE]


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Septembre 2006)

*Mardi*

- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly 
- Gwen [+ ma femme Claudia et mon pote Bruno, mais ça, vous vous en foutez ]
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
- Cillian
- 2Bad
- Thalie2503

*Mercredi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly (probable) 
- Gwen [idem...]
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (a partir de 16/17h&#8230
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
*- oohTONY avec son SONY DSC-P100 en mode reporter photo
* 
*Jeudi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody (à confirmer)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi) 
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique

*Vendredi*
- Marcmaniac
- Gandalfkiller
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (pas sur)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
- Cillian

*Samedi*
- PommeQ (un jour de congés  )
- Warflo
- PoorMonsteR (l'après-midi, _sauf imprévu_)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Virpeen & iNano (toute la journée... si vous voulez nous voir, dirigez-vous vers le stand Crumpler...   )
- Malow et jahrom (la ou il y aura de la bière...  )
- Iteeth(l'après-midi car je bosse le matin..:hein: )
- Hobbes Ze Tiger (A priori mais sait-on jamais !)
- Tucpasquic (au moins une partie de la journée, mais ne sais pas quand (matin  
- r e m y (après-midi) -> Comme l'an passé j'aurai un badge avec mon pseudo et mon avatar
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- 222diablo222 (peut être, l'après midi)
- Cillian
-le_magi61 (le matin, si j'arrive à me lever  )


----------



## kanako (7 Septembre 2006)

*Mardi*

- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly 
- Gwen [+ ma femme Claudia et mon pote Bruno, mais ça, vous vous en foutez ]
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
- Cillian
- 2Bad
- Thalie2503

*Mercredi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly (probable) 
- Gwen [idem...]
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (a partir de 16/17h)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
*- oohTONY avec son SONY DSC-P100 en mode reporter photo
* 
*Jeudi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody (à confirmer)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi) 
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique

*Vendredi*
- Marcmaniac
- Gandalfkiller
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (pas sur)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
- Cillian
- Kanako

*Samedi*
- PommeQ (un jour de congés  )
- Warflo
- PoorMonsteR (l'après-midi, _sauf imprévu_)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Virpeen & iNano (toute la journée... si vous voulez nous voir, dirigez-vous vers le stand Crumpler...   )
- Malow et jahrom (la ou il y aura de la bière...  )
- Iteeth(l'après-midi car je bosse le matin..:hein: )
- Hobbes Ze Tiger (A priori mais sait-on jamais !)
- Tucpasquic (au moins une partie de la journée, mais ne sais pas quand (matin  
- r e m y (après-midi) -> Comme l'an passé j'aurai un badge avec mon pseudo et mon avatar
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- 222diablo222 (peut être, l'après midi)
- Cillian
-le_magi61 (le matin, si j'arrive à me lever  )
- Kanako


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Septembre 2006)

*Mardi*

- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly 
- Gwen [+ ma femme Claudia et mon pote Bruno, mais ça, vous vous en foutez ]
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
- Cillian
- 2Bad
- Thalie2503

*Mercredi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly (probable) 
- Gwen [idem...]
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (a partir de 16/17h)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
*- oohTONY avec son SONY DSC-P100 en mode reporter photo
* 
*Jeudi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody (à confirmer)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi) 
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
- Hobbes Ze Tiger (Ben en fait ça sera jeudi...  !)

*Vendredi*
- Marcmaniac
- Gandalfkiller
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (pas sur)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
- Cillian
- Kanako

*Samedi*
- PommeQ (un jour de congés  )
- Warflo
- PoorMonsteR (l'après-midi, _sauf imprévu_)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Virpeen & iNano (toute la journée... si vous voulez nous voir, dirigez-vous vers le stand Crumpler...   )
- Malow et jahrom (la ou il y aura de la bière...  )
- Iteeth(l'après-midi car je bosse le matin..:hein: )
- Tucpasquic (au moins une partie de la journée, mais ne sais pas quand (matin  
- r e m y (après-midi) -> Comme l'an passé j'aurai un badge avec mon pseudo et mon avatar
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- 222diablo222 (peut être, l'après midi)
- Cillian
-le_magi61 (le matin, si j'arrive à me lever  )
- Kanako


----------



## Marcmaniac (7 Septembre 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> *Mardi*
> 
> - Gandalfkiller
> - ultrabody
> ...


........


----------



## Wolfmac (7 Septembre 2006)

*Mardi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly 
- Gwen [+ ma femme Claudia et mon pote Bruno, mais ça, vous vous en foutez ]
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
- Cillian
- 2Bad
- Thalie2503
- Wolfmac et Coolattitude (the mac brothers ) 

*Mercredi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly (probable) 
- Gwen [idem...]
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (a partir de 16/17h)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
*- oohTONY avec son SONY DSC-P100 en mode reporter photo
* 
*Jeudi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody (à confirmer)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi) 
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
- Hobbes Ze Tiger (Ben en fait ça sera jeudi...  !)

*Vendredi*
- Marcmaniac
- Gandalfkiller
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (pas sur)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
- Cillian
- Kanako

*Samedi*
- PommeQ (un jour de congés  )
- Warflo
- PoorMonsteR (l'après-midi, _sauf imprévu_)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Virpeen & iNano (toute la journée... si vous voulez nous voir, dirigez-vous vers le stand Crumpler...   )
- Malow et jahrom (la ou il y aura de la bière...  )
- Iteeth(l'après-midi car je bosse le matin..:hein: )
- Tucpasquic (au moins une partie de la journée, mais ne sais pas quand (matin  
- r e m y (après-midi) -> Comme l'an passé j'aurai un badge avec mon pseudo et mon avatar
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- 222diablo222 (peut être, l'après midi)
- Cillian
-le_magi61 (le matin, si j'arrive à me lever  )
- Kanako


----------



## macaronique (8 Septembre 2006)

Je viens d'être invitée à Londres pour mercredi et jeudi 

Je pars pour Paris dans environ 10 heures! J'en ai hâte!  Mais j'espère que je trouverai un moyen de me connecter à l'internet.

*Mardi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly 
- Gwen [+ ma femme Claudia et mon pote Bruno, mais ça, vous vous en foutez ]
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
- Cillian
- 2Bad
- Thalie2503
- Wolfmac et Coolattitude (the mac brothers ) 

*Mercredi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly (probable) 
- Gwen [idem...]
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (a partir de 16/17h)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
*- oohTONY avec son SONY DSC-P100 en mode reporter photo
* 
*Jeudi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody (à confirmer)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi) 
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- Hobbes Ze Tiger (Ben en fait ça sera jeudi...  !)

*Vendredi*
- Marcmaniac
- Gandalfkiller
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (pas sur)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
- Cillian
- Kanako

*Samedi*
- PommeQ (un jour de congés  )
- Warflo
- PoorMonsteR (l'après-midi, _sauf imprévu_)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Virpeen & iNano (toute la journée... si vous voulez nous voir, dirigez-vous vers le stand Crumpler...   )
- Malow et jahrom (la ou il y aura de la bière...  )
- Iteeth(l'après-midi car je bosse le matin..:hein: )
- Tucpasquic (au moins une partie de la journée, mais ne sais pas quand (matin  
- r e m y (après-midi) -> Comme l'an passé j'aurai un badge avec mon pseudo et mon avatar
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- 222diablo222 (peut être, l'après midi)
- Cillian
-le_magi61 (le matin, si j'arrive à me lever  )
- Kanako


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

*Mardi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly 
- Gwen [+ ma femme Claudia et mon pote Bruno, mais ça, vous vous en foutez ]
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
- Cillian
- 2Bad
- Thalie2503
- Wolfmac et Coolattitude (the mac brothers ) 

*Mercredi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly (probable) 
- Gwen [idem...]
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (a partir de 16/17h)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
*- oohTONY avec son SONY DSC-P100 en mode reporter photo
*- ZRXolivier (le matin normalemnt) 
*Jeudi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody (à confirmer)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi) 
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- Hobbes Ze Tiger (Ben en fait ça sera jeudi...  !)

*Vendredi*
- Marcmaniac
- Gandalfkiller
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (pas sur)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
- Cillian
- Kanako

*Samedi*
- PommeQ (un jour de congés  )
- Warflo
- PoorMonsteR (l'après-midi, _sauf imprévu_)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Virpeen & iNano (toute la journée... si vous voulez nous voir, dirigez-vous vers le stand Crumpler...   )
- Malow et jahrom (la ou il y aura de la bière...  )
- Iteeth(l'après-midi car je bosse le matin..:hein: )
- Tucpasquic (au moins une partie de la journée, mais ne sais pas quand (matin  
- r e m y (après-midi) -> Comme l'an passé j'aurai un badge avec mon pseudo et mon avatar
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- 222diablo222 (peut être, l'après midi)
- Cillian
-le_magi61 (le matin, si j'arrive à me lever  )
- Kanako


----------



## Giam_ (8 Septembre 2006)

*Mardi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly 
- Gwen [+ ma femme Claudia et mon pote Bruno, mais ça, vous vous en foutez ]
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
- Cillian
- 2Bad
- Thalie2503
- Wolfmac et Coolattitude (the mac brothers ) 

*Mercredi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly (probable) 
- Gwen [idem...]
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (a partir de 16/17h)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
*- oohTONY avec son SONY DSC-P100 en mode reporter photo
*- ZRXolivier (le matin normalemnt) 
*Jeudi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody (à confirmer)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi) 
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- Hobbes Ze Tiger (Ben en fait ça sera jeudi...  !)

*Vendredi*
- Marcmaniac
- Gandalfkiller
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (pas sur)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
- Cillian
- Kanako
- Giam_
- Elodie_

*Samedi*
- PommeQ (un jour de congés  )
- Warflo
- PoorMonsteR (l'après-midi, _sauf imprévu_)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Virpeen & iNano (toute la journée... si vous voulez nous voir, dirigez-vous vers le stand Crumpler...   )
- Malow et jahrom (la ou il y aura de la bière...  )
- Iteeth(l'après-midi car je bosse le matin..:hein: )
- Tucpasquic (au moins une partie de la journée, mais ne sais pas quand (matin  
- r e m y (après-midi) -> Comme l'an passé j'aurai un badge avec mon pseudo et mon avatar
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- 222diablo222 (peut être, l'après midi)
- Cillian
-le_magi61 (le matin, si j'arrive à me lever  )
- Kanako


----------



## flotow (8 Septembre 2006)

@le_magi61 j'espere te voir   noté?


----------



## KeepAlive (8 Septembre 2006)

*Mardi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly 
- Gwen [+ ma femme Claudia et mon pote Bruno, mais ça, vous vous en foutez ]
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
- Cillian
- 2Bad
- Thalie2503
- Wolfmac et Coolattitude (the mac brothers ) 
- KeepAlive

*Mercredi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly (probable) 
- Gwen [idem...]
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (a partir de 16/17h)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
*- oohTONY avec son SONY DSC-P100 en mode reporter photo
*- ZRXolivier (le matin normalemnt) 
- KeepAlive

*Jeudi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody (à confirmer)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi) 
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- Hobbes Ze Tiger (Ben en fait ça sera jeudi...  !)

*Vendredi*
- Marcmaniac
- Gandalfkiller
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (pas sur)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
- Cillian
- Kanako
- Giam_
- Elodie_

*Samedi*
- PommeQ (un jour de congés  )
- Warflo
- PoorMonsteR (l'après-midi, _sauf imprévu_)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Virpeen & iNano (toute la journée... si vous voulez nous voir, dirigez-vous vers le stand Crumpler...   )
- Malow et jahrom (la ou il y aura de la bière...  )
- Iteeth(l'après-midi car je bosse le matin..:hein: )
- Tucpasquic (au moins une partie de la journée, mais ne sais pas quand (matin  
- r e m y (après-midi) -> Comme l'an passé j'aurai un badge avec mon pseudo et mon avatar
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- 222diablo222 (peut être, l'après midi)
- Cillian
-le_magi61 (le matin, si j'arrive à me lever  )
- Kanako


----------



## ultra' (8 Septembre 2006)

Mardi[/B]
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly 
- Gwen [+ ma femme Claudia et mon pote Bruno, mais ça, vous vous en foutez ]
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
- Cillian
- 2Bad
- Thalie2503
- Wolfmac et Coolattitude (the mac brothers ) 
- KeepAlive

*Mercredi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly (probable) 
- Gwen [idem...]
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (a partir de 16/17h)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
*- oohTONY avec son SONY DSC-P100 en mode reporter photo
*- ZRXolivier (le matin normalemnt) 
- KeepAlive

*Jeudi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody (à confirmer)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi) 
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- Hobbes Ze Tiger (Ben en fait ça sera jeudi...  !)

*Vendredi*
- Marcmaniac
- Gandalfkiller
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (pas sur)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
- Cillian
- Kanako
- Giam_
- Elodie_
- Ultra'

*Samedi*
- PommeQ (un jour de congés  )
- Warflo
- PoorMonsteR (l'après-midi, _sauf imprévu_)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Virpeen & iNano (toute la journée... si vous voulez nous voir, dirigez-vous vers le stand Crumpler...   )
- Malow et jahrom (la ou il y aura de la bière...  )
- Iteeth(l'après-midi car je bosse le matin..:hein: )
- Tucpasquic (au moins une partie de la journée, mais ne sais pas quand (matin  
- r e m y (après-midi) -> Comme l'an passé j'aurai un badge avec mon pseudo et mon avatar
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- 222diablo222 (peut être, l'après midi)
- Cillian
-le_magi61 (le matin, si j'arrive à me lever  )
- Kanako
- Ultra' et Bioscoop sa dulcinée


----------



## nicolasf (8 Septembre 2006)

Mardi[/B]
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly 
- Gwen [+ ma femme Claudia et mon pote Bruno, mais ça, vous vous en foutez ]
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
- Cillian
- 2Bad
- Thalie2503
- Wolfmac et Coolattitude (the mac brothers ) 
- KeepAlive

*Mercredi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly (probable) 
- Gwen [idem...]
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (a partir de 16/17h)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
*- oohTONY avec son SONY DSC-P100 en mode reporter photo
*- ZRXolivier (le matin normalemnt) 
- KeepAlive

*Jeudi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody (à confirmer)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi) 
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- Hobbes Ze Tiger (Ben en fait ça sera jeudi...  !)

*Vendredi*
- Marcmaniac
- Gandalfkiller
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (pas sur)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
- Cillian
- Kanako
- Giam_
- Elodie_
- Ultra'

*Samedi*
- PommeQ (un jour de congés  )
- Warflo
- PoorMonsteR (l'après-midi, _sauf imprévu_)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Virpeen & iNano (toute la journée... si vous voulez nous voir, dirigez-vous vers le stand Crumpler...   )
- Malow et jahrom (la ou il y aura de la bière...  )
- Iteeth(l'après-midi car je bosse le matin..:hein: )
- Tucpasquic (au moins une partie de la journée, mais ne sais pas quand (matin  
- r e m y (après-midi) -> Comme l'an passé j'aurai un badge avec mon pseudo et mon avatar
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- 222diablo222 (peut être, l'après midi)
- Cillian
-le_magi61 (le matin, si j'arrive à me lever  )
- Kanako
- Ultra' et Bioscoop sa dulcinée
- Nicolinux (aucune idée pour l'heure par contre)


----------



## Balooners (9 Septembre 2006)

Mardi[/B]
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly 
- Gwen [+ ma femme Claudia et mon pote Bruno, mais ça, vous vous en foutez ]
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
- Cillian
- 2Bad
- Thalie2503
- Wolfmac et Coolattitude (the mac brothers ) 
- KeepAlive

*Mercredi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly (probable) 
- Gwen [idem...]
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (a partir de 16/17h)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
*- oohTONY avec son SONY DSC-P100 en mode reporter photo
*- ZRXolivier (le matin normalemnt) 
- KeepAlive
- Balooners (l'aprèm)

*Jeudi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody (à confirmer)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi) 
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- Hobbes Ze Tiger (Ben en fait ça sera jeudi...  !)

*Vendredi*
- Marcmaniac
- Gandalfkiller
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (pas sur)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
- Cillian
- Kanako
- Giam_
- Elodie_
- Ultra'

*Samedi*
- PommeQ (un jour de congés  )
- Warflo
- PoorMonsteR (l'après-midi, _sauf imprévu_)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Virpeen & iNano (toute la journée... si vous voulez nous voir, dirigez-vous vers le stand Crumpler...   )
- Malow et jahrom (la ou il y aura de la bière...  )
- Iteeth(l'après-midi car je bosse le matin..:hein: )
- Tucpasquic (au moins une partie de la journée, mais ne sais pas quand (matin  
- r e m y (après-midi) -> Comme l'an passé j'aurai un badge avec mon pseudo et mon avatar
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- 222diablo222 (peut être, l'après midi)
- Cillian
-le_magi61 (le matin, si j'arrive à me lever  )
- Kanako
- Ultra' et Bioscoop sa dulcinée
- Nicolinux (aucune idée pour l'heure par contre)
- Balooners


----------



## tracy (9 Septembre 2006)

L'Apple Expo approche a grand pas, si jamais vous avez quelques amplettes a faire, viendez me voir je serai sur le store


----------



## PommeQ (9 Septembre 2006)

tracy a dit:


> L'Apple Expo approche a grand pas, si jamais vous avez quelques amplettes a faire, viendez me voir je serai sur le store



Tu nous proproses quoi  

Une chaude poignée de main


----------



## tracy (9 Septembre 2006)

Si vous me passez une belle commande, je pourrais peut etre consentir quelque chose de sympathique


----------



## flotow (9 Septembre 2006)

tracy a dit:


> Si vous me passez une belle commande, je pourrais peut etre consentir quelque chose de sympathique



  y'a de ca sur MacG:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## tracy (9 Septembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> y'a de ca sur MacG:rateau: :rateau:



lol non mais sincerement, si quelqu'un compte acheter des trucs lors de l'Apple Expo, vous pourrez tjrs passer, en fonction de ce que vous prendrez, il sera toujours possible de consentir un petit geste commercial


----------



## flotow (9 Septembre 2006)

Dans ce cas, j'ai pas tout suivi. Tu seras ou? Quel stand? Ca depend quels produits, et surtout, quel geste commercial


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Septembre 2006)

Moi , je viens . Sauf que je ne sais quand je vais venir


----------



## Warflo (9 Septembre 2006)

L'an dernier, un iMac G5
Cet année ? (le nouvel iPod touch-screen + l'iMac Core 2 Duo 24" ?)


----------



## fredintosh (9 Septembre 2006)

_Non, rien, je m'ai gour&#233;._


----------



## butok (10 Septembre 2006)

moi je viens mardi et surement mercredi. Et j'ai des amplettes a faire, un Ipod (sauf si des nouveaux sont présenter, dans ce cas ce sera le nouvel Ipod (surement pas dispo ... (mais l'espoir fait vivre) et un cht'i scanner qui devient obligatoire pour numériser mes cours ....)
Surement pas assez pour négocier ... en meme temps négocier du matos appel ...ça perd beaucoup en classieux ...


----------



## Wolfmac (10 Septembre 2006)

butok a dit:


> moi je viens mardi et surement mercredi. Et j'ai des amplettes a faire, un Ipod (sauf si des nouveaux sont présenter, dans ce cas ce sera le nouvel Ipod (surement pas dispo ... (mais l'espoir fait vivre) et un cht'i scanner qui devient obligatoire pour numériser mes cours ....)
> Surement pas assez pour négocier ... en meme temps négocier du matos appel ...ça perd beaucoup en classieux ...



avec mon frangin ont vient aussi le mardi et ont va surement s'offrir 2 DD externe ont ne cherche pas à négocier mais si il y a une chtite promo spécial salon ça ne se refuse pas 
tient je viens de voir la liste des exposant Macway boude encore l'AE dommage ils ont des bons produits surtout en DD externe


----------



## Marcmaniac (10 Septembre 2006)

Moi, je viens le jeudi apr&#232;s-midi et le vendredi jusqu'&#224; 16 heures. Au programme, d&#233;couverte de l'imac 24", de l'ipod vid&#233;o (sic), et achat d'un imac 17" + un ipod avec l'option &#233;tudiant + le 24 "  (le 24 est pour moi, le 17 pour mon neveu)
Et j''aimerais bien trouv&#233; du monde mac g&#233;n&#233;ration pour discutailler, d'autant plus que je serai accompagn&#233; de mon fr&#233;rot !
Je suis sur le planning apple expo qui est ici


----------



## teo (10 Septembre 2006)

*Mardi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly 
- Gwen [+ ma femme Claudia et mon pote Bruno, mais ça, vous vous en foutez ]
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
- Cillian
- 2Bad
- Thalie2503
- Wolfmac et Coolattitude (the mac brothers ) 
- KeepAlive
- Teo, sans doute autour de midi

*Mercredi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly (probable) 
- Gwen [idem...]
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (a partir de 16/17h)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
*- oohTONY avec son SONY DSC-P100 en mode reporter photo
*- ZRXolivier (le matin normalemnt) 
- KeepAlive
- Balooners (l'aprèm)

*Jeudi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody (à confirmer)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi) 
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- Hobbes Ze Tiger (Ben en fait ça sera jeudi...  !)

*Vendredi*
- Marcmaniac
- Gandalfkiller
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (pas sur)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
- Cillian
- Kanako
- Giam_
- Elodie_
- Ultra'

*Samedi*
- PommeQ (un jour de congés  )
- Warflo
- PoorMonsteR (l'après-midi, _sauf imprévu_)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Virpeen & iNano (toute la journée... si vous voulez nous voir, dirigez-vous vers le stand Crumpler...   )
- Malow et jahrom (la ou il y aura de la bière...  )
- Iteeth(l'après-midi car je bosse le matin..:hein: )
- Tucpasquic (au moins une partie de la journée, mais ne sais pas quand (matin  
- r e m y (après-midi) -> Comme l'an passé j'aurai un badge avec mon pseudo et mon avatar
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- 222diablo222 (peut être, l'après midi)
- Cillian
-le_magi61 (le matin, si j'arrive à me lever  )
- Kanako
- Ultra' et Bioscoop sa dulcinée
- Nicolinux (aucune idée pour l'heure par contre)
- Balooners
- Teo, ss doute une bonne partie de la journée (là où il y aura de la bière... aussi  )


----------



## tracy (10 Septembre 2006)

Wolfmac a dit:


> avec mon frangin ont vient aussi le mardi et ont va surement s'offrir 2 DD externe ont ne cherche pas à négocier mais si il y a une chtite promo spécial salon ça ne se refuse pas
> tient je viens de voir la liste des exposant Macway boude encore l'AE dommage ils ont des bons produits surtout en DD externe



Et oui Macway fait du boudin :hein:

Sinon, il n'a jamais été question de brader les produits, mais eventuellement de faire un geste sur un accessoire ou autre si jolie commande vous passez


----------



## ultrabody (10 Septembre 2006)

tracy a dit:


> Et oui Macway fait du boudin :hein:
> 
> Sinon, il n'a jamais été question de brader les produits, mais eventuellement de faire un geste sur un accessoire ou autre si jolie commande vous passez



c'est quoi la localisation de ton stand ?


----------



## PommeQ (10 Septembre 2006)

tracy a dit:


> Et oui Macway fait du boudin :hein:
> 
> Sinon, il n'a jamais été question de brader les produits, mais eventuellement de faire un geste sur un accessoire ou autre si jolie commande vous passez



On va faire une commande groupée McG d'iMac 24" ...  :rateau: 

A partir de 15 ... tu nous fais combien ????


----------



## tracy (10 Septembre 2006)

PommeQ on va pas pousser mémé ds les orties


----------



## PommeQ (10 Septembre 2006)

tracy a dit:


> PommeQ on va pas pousser mémé ds les orties


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> *
> - Teo, sans doute autour de midi
> *


*

tu peux attendre jusqu'à 13h15, qu'on ait le temps de se croiser?*


----------



## teo (11 Septembre 2006)

*Mardi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly 
- Gwen [+ ma femme Claudia et mon pote Bruno, mais ça, vous vous en foutez ]
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
- Cillian
- 2Bad
- Thalie2503
- Wolfmac et Coolattitude (the mac brothers ) 
- KeepAlive

*Mercredi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly (probable) 
- Gwen [idem...]
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (a partir de 16/17h)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
*- oohTONY avec son SONY DSC-P100 en mode reporter photo
*- ZRXolivier (le matin normalemnt) 
- KeepAlive
- Balooners (l'aprèm)

*Jeudi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody (à confirmer)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi) 
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- Hobbes Ze Tiger (Ben en fait ça sera jeudi...  !)
- Teo, sans doute autour de midi

*Vendredi*
- Marcmaniac
- Gandalfkiller
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (pas sur)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
- Cillian
- Kanako
- Giam_
- Elodie_
- Ultra'
- Teo, pas encore sur

*Samedi*
- PommeQ (un jour de congés  )
- Warflo
- PoorMonsteR (l'après-midi, _sauf imprévu_)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Virpeen & iNano (toute la journée... si vous voulez nous voir, dirigez-vous vers le stand Crumpler...   )
- Malow et jahrom (la ou il y aura de la bière...  )
- Iteeth(l'après-midi car je bosse le matin..:hein: )
- Tucpasquic (au moins une partie de la journée, mais ne sais pas quand (matin  
- r e m y (après-midi) -> Comme l'an passé j'aurai un badge avec mon pseudo et mon avatar
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- 222diablo222 (peut être, l'après midi)
- Cillian
-le_magi61 (le matin, si j'arrive à me lever  )
- Kanako
- Ultra' et Bioscoop sa dulcinée
- Nicolinux (aucune idée pour l'heure par contre)
- Balooners
- Teo, ss doute une bonne partie de la journée (là où il y aura de la bière... aussi  )


FabFab: ce sera ss doute plutot jeudi ou vendredi, je ne vais plus venir le mardi, j'ai un Roberto Vendez sur le feu dans le 8e qui m'est tombé dessus


----------



## Giam_ (11 Septembre 2006)

*Mardi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly 
- Gwen [+ ma femme Claudia et mon pote Bruno, mais ça, vous vous en foutez ]
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
- Cillian
- 2Bad
- Thalie2503
- Wolfmac et Coolattitude (the mac brothers ) 
- KeepAlive

*Mercredi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly (probable) 
- Gwen [idem...]
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (a partir de 16/17h)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
*- oohTONY avec son SONY DSC-P100 en mode reporter photo
*- ZRXolivier (le matin normalemnt) 
- KeepAlive
- Balooners (l'aprèm)
- Giam_  (finalement, le plus vite sera le mieux)
- Elodie_ love: )

*Jeudi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody (à confirmer)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi) 
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- Hobbes Ze Tiger (Ben en fait ça sera jeudi...  !)
- Teo, sans doute autour de midi

*Vendredi*
- Marcmaniac
- Gandalfkiller
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (pas sur)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
- Cillian
- Kanako
- Ultra'
- Teo, pas encore sur

*Samedi*
- PommeQ (un jour de congés  )
- Warflo
- PoorMonsteR (l'après-midi, _sauf imprévu_)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Virpeen & iNano (toute la journée... si vous voulez nous voir, dirigez-vous vers le stand Crumpler...   )
- Malow et jahrom (la ou il y aura de la bière...  )
- Iteeth(l'après-midi car je bosse le matin..:hein: )
- Tucpasquic (au moins une partie de la journée, mais ne sais pas quand (matin  
- r e m y (après-midi) -> Comme l'an passé j'aurai un badge avec mon pseudo et mon avatar
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- 222diablo222 (peut être, l'après midi)
- Cillian
-le_magi61 (le matin, si j'arrive à me lever  )
- Kanako
- Ultra' et Bioscoop sa dulcinée
- Nicolinux (aucune idée pour l'heure par contre)
- Balooners
- Teo, ss doute une bonne partie de la journée (là où il y aura de la bière... aussi  )


FabFab: ce sera ss doute plutot jeudi ou vendredi, je ne vais plus venir le mardi, j'ai un Roberto Vendez sur le feu dans le 8e qui m'est tombé dessus


----------



## Gwen (11 Septembre 2006)

Changement de programme pour moi aussi. je en serai pas la le mercredi. Mais bon, je monte bien demain 

*Mardi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly 
- Gwen [+ ma femme Claudia et mon pote Bruno, mais ça, vous vous en foutez ]
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
- Cillian
- 2Bad
- Thalie2503
- Wolfmac et Coolattitude (the mac brothers ) 
- KeepAlive

*Mercredi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly (probable) 
- Gwen [idem...]
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (a partir de 16/17h)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
*- oohTONY avec son SONY DSC-P100 en mode reporter photo
*- ZRXolivier (le matin normalemnt) 
- KeepAlive
- Balooners (l'aprèm)
- Giam_  (finalement, le plus vite sera le mieux)
- Elodie_ love: )

*Jeudi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody (à confirmer)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi) 
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- Hobbes Ze Tiger (Ben en fait ça sera jeudi...  !)
- Teo, sans doute autour de midi

*Vendredi*
- Marcmaniac
- Gandalfkiller
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (pas sur)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
- Cillian
- Kanako
- Ultra'
- Teo, pas encore sur

*Samedi*
- PommeQ (un jour de congés  )
- Warflo
- PoorMonsteR (l'après-midi, _sauf imprévu_)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Virpeen & iNano (toute la journée... si vous voulez nous voir, dirigez-vous vers le stand Crumpler...   )
- Malow et jahrom (la ou il y aura de la bière...  )
- Iteeth(l'après-midi car je bosse le matin..:hein: )
- Tucpasquic (au moins une partie de la journée, mais ne sais pas quand (matin  
- r e m y (après-midi) -> Comme l'an passé j'aurai un badge avec mon pseudo et mon avatar
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- 222diablo222 (peut être, l'après midi)
- Cillian
-le_magi61 (le matin, si j'arrive à me lever  )
- Kanako
- Ultra' et Bioscoop sa dulcinée
- Nicolinux (aucune idée pour l'heure par contre)
- Balooners
- Teo, ss doute une bonne partie de la journée (là où il y aura de la bière... aussi  )


----------



## benjamin (11 Septembre 2006)

*Mardi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly 
- Gwen [+ ma femme Claudia et mon pote Bruno, mais ça, vous vous en foutez ]
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
- Cillian
- 2Bad
- Thalie2503
- Wolfmac et Coolattitude (the mac brothers ) 
- KeepAlive

*Mercredi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly (probable) 
- Gwen [idem...]
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (a partir de 16/17h)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
*- oohTONY avec son SONY DSC-P100 en mode reporter photo
*- ZRXolivier (le matin normalemnt) 
- KeepAlive
- Balooners (l'aprèm)
- Giam_  (finalement, le plus vite sera le mieux)
- Elodie_ love: )

*Jeudi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody (à confirmer)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi) 
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- Hobbes Ze Tiger (Ben en fait ça sera jeudi...  !)
- Teo, sans doute autour de midi

*Vendredi*
- Marcmaniac
- Gandalfkiller
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (pas sur)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
- Cillian
- Kanako
- Ultra'
- Teo, pas encore sur

*Samedi*
- PommeQ (un jour de congés  )
- Warflo
- PoorMonsteR (l'après-midi, _sauf imprévu_)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Virpeen & iNano (toute la journée... si vous voulez nous voir, dirigez-vous vers le stand Crumpler...   )
- Malow et jahrom (la ou il y aura de la bière...  )
- Iteeth(l'après-midi car je bosse le matin..:hein: )
- Tucpasquic (au moins une partie de la journée, mais ne sais pas quand (matin  
- r e m y (après-midi) -> Comme l'an passé j'aurai un badge avec mon pseudo et mon avatar
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- 222diablo222 (peut être, l'après midi)
- Cillian
-le_magi61 (le matin, si j'arrive à me lever  )
- Kanako
- Ultra' et Bioscoop sa dulcinée
- Nicolinux (aucune idée pour l'heure par contre)
- Balooners
- Teo, ss doute une bonne partie de la journée (là où il y aura de la bière... aussi  )
- benjamin


----------



## Xam1311 (11 Septembre 2006)

Moi demain matin avec ma chérie   pit être 10h30


----------



## flotow (11 Septembre 2006)

j'irai voir benjamin samedi 
Sinon, je suis en train de faire ma liste de personne a voir absolument
Samedi confirmé, mais le reste de la semaine, ca dependra (c.f. planning)


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Septembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> j'irai voir benjamin samedi
> Sinon, je suis en train de faire ma liste de personne a voir absolument
> Samedi confirmé, mais le reste de la semaine, ca dependra (c.f. planning)





Pourquoi pas venir au Lou ensuite ? :mouais:


----------



## flotow (11 Septembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Pourquoi pas venir au Lou ensuite ? :mouais:



pour ca ca reste a voir pourquoi pas je sais pas tu m'invite? 
Seras tu la Samedi? si oui, on pourra se voir, et en parler


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Septembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> pour ca ca reste a voir pourquoi pas je sais pas tu m'invite?
> Seras tu la Samedi? si oui, on pourra se voir, et en parler



Il y a un topic dedié ! Ici --> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3963104#post3963104 . 

Je serai là toute la semaine surement


----------



## flotow (11 Septembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Il y a un topic dedi&#233; ! Ici --> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3963104#post3963104 .
> 
> Je serai l&#224; toute la semaine surement



Edit: finalement, plus rien a dire&#8230;


----------



## Picouto (11 Septembre 2006)

*Mardi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly 
- Gwen [+ ma femme Claudia et mon pote Bruno, mais ça, vous vous en foutez ]
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
- Cillian
- 2Bad
- Thalie2503
- Wolfmac et Coolattitude (the mac brothers ) 
- KeepAlive

*Mercredi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly (probable) 
- Gwen [idem...]
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (a partir de 16/17h)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
*- oohTONY avec son SONY DSC-P100 en mode reporter photo
*- ZRXolivier (le matin normalemnt) 
- KeepAlive
- Balooners (l'aprèm)
- Giam_  (finalement, le plus vite sera le mieux)
- Elodie_ love: )

*Jeudi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody (à confirmer)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi) 
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- Hobbes Ze Tiger (Ben en fait ça sera jeudi...  !)
- Teo, sans doute autour de midi
- Picouto (entre midi et 2)

*Vendredi*
- Marcmaniac
- Gandalfkiller
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (pas sur)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
- Cillian
- Kanako
- Ultra'
- Teo, pas encore sur

*Samedi*
- PommeQ (un jour de congés  )
- Warflo
- PoorMonsteR (l'après-midi, _sauf imprévu_)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Virpeen & iNano (toute la journée... si vous voulez nous voir, dirigez-vous vers le stand Crumpler...   )
- Malow et jahrom (la ou il y aura de la bière...  )
- Iteeth(l'après-midi car je bosse le matin..:hein: )
- Tucpasquic (au moins une partie de la journée, mais ne sais pas quand (matin  
- r e m y (après-midi) -> Comme l'an passé j'aurai un badge avec mon pseudo et mon avatar
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- 222diablo222 (peut être, l'après midi)
- Cillian
-le_magi61 (le matin, si j'arrive à me lever  )
- Kanako
- Ultra' et Bioscoop sa dulcinée
- Nicolinux (aucune idée pour l'heure par contre)
- Balooners
- Teo, ss doute une bonne partie de la journée (là où il y aura de la bière... aussi  )
- benjamin


----------



## ultrabody (11 Septembre 2006)

ultra déception ..... j'ai casser mes lunettes de vue à l'entrainement de badminton..et forcément c'est ma unique parire si ce n'est mes lunettes de soleil...

je crois que je vais rater l'apple expo ... raaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!!!

demain direction l'opticien et mm pas direction apple expo ... snif !


----------



## maiwen (12 Septembre 2006)

je vais surement passer un peu aujourd'hui ... je dis &#231;a parce que je sais qu'il y'a plein de gens qui veulent me voir alors bon je pr&#233;viens


----------



## flotow (12 Septembre 2006)

C'est incroyable ce qui se passe a l'AE Lionel dans 20 minutes pas Mac4, (ni MacG)
Mes horaires de passages  Samedi sur, et je - presque confirme - pour mercredi (demain), et Vendredi soir (fermeture)
Que de monde a voir


----------



## maiwen (12 Septembre 2006)

c'est fou ...


----------



## joubichou (12 Septembre 2006)

j'y passe la journée demain


----------



## Marcmaniac (12 Septembre 2006)

Allez, que quelqu'un nous raconte ce qu'il voit !
Il doit bien y avoir des nouveaux ipod.... 
...quelque chose qui filtre !
Quoi d'neuf, doc ?


----------



## butok (12 Septembre 2006)

bon j'en reviens a l'instant ....et ..


(suspense)





... grosse deception .... pas seulement que ce soit juste un supermarché géant , mais ... l'impression générale d'une journnée pour rien, est vraiment palpable ... tout le monde attend les nouveaux Ipod ... (un indice, j'ai vue des Ipod "a vendre" que sur le stand de la fnac ... bizar ....) 

Bon en gros faut y retourner demain quoi ... 


(surtout que je VEUX un IPOD... et j'étais là tt la matiné;..surtout ne pas craqué ..attend ce soir.. ne craque pas ...RHHHOOO c'est trop dur ...)


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Septembre 2006)

J'y serai peut etre aujourd'hui


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Septembre 2006)

Coucou au stand du Pommier de derriere mon bureau au travail :rateau: ca sera pour une autre fois...  (m'en fous chuis en vacances dans 10 jours  )


----------



## WebOliver (12 Septembre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> je vais surement passer un peu aujourd'hui ... je dis ça parce que je sais qu'il y'a plein de gens qui veulent me voir alors bon je préviens



Oui c'est vraiment plus petit cette année. Moins de monde... on sent la fin des haricots... Je repasse tout à l'heure... 


:mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (12 Septembre 2006)

Je confirme ... C'est bien la fin des haricots des carottes et m&#234;me de tout le potager ! :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (12 Septembre 2006)

Je te paie une bi&#232;re au rad' d'en-face... Vers 17 heures. J'y serai.


----------



## Stargazer (12 Septembre 2006)

C'est noté !


----------



## wip (12 Septembre 2006)

*Mardi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly 
- Gwen [+ ma femme Claudia et mon pote Bruno, mais ça, vous vous en foutez ]
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
- Cillian
- 2Bad
- Thalie2503
- Wolfmac et Coolattitude (the mac brothers ) 
- KeepAlive

*Mercredi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody
- Human-Fly (probable) 
- Gwen [idem...]
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (a partir de 16/17h)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
*- oohTONY avec son SONY DSC-P100 en mode reporter photo*
- ZRXolivier (le matin normalemnt) 
- KeepAlive
- Balooners (l'aprèm)
- Giam_ (finalement, le plus vite sera le mieux)
- Elodie_ love: )

*Jeudi*
- Gandalfkiller
- ultrabody (à confirmer)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi) 
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- Hobbes Ze Tiger (Ben en fait ça sera jeudi...  !)
- Teo, sans doute autour de midi
- Picouto (entre midi et 2)

*Vendredi*
- Marcmaniac
- Gandalfkiller
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Fab'Fab (mais que le midi)
- Tucpasquic (pas sur)
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- macaronique
- Cillian
- Kanako
- Ultra'
- Teo, pas encore sur

*Samedi*
- PommeQ (un jour de congés  )
- Warflo
- PoorMonsteR (l'après-midi, _sauf imprévu_)
- Human-Fly (probable)
- Virpeen & iNano (toute la journée... si vous voulez nous voir, dirigez-vous vers le stand Crumpler...   )
- Malow et jahrom (la ou il y aura de la bière...  )
- Iteeth(l'après-midi car je bosse le matin..:hein: )
- Tucpasquic (au moins une partie de la journée, mais ne sais pas quand (matin  
- r e m y (après-midi) -> Comme l'an passé j'aurai un badge avec mon pseudo et mon avatar
- Taho! (et son chapeau)
- 222diablo222 (peut être, l'après midi)
- Cillian
-le_magi61 (le matin, si j'arrive à me lever  )
- Kanako
- Ultra' et Bioscoop sa dulcinée
- Nicolinux (aucune idée pour l'heure par contre)
- Balooners
- Teo, ss doute une bonne partie de la journée (là où il y aura de la bière... aussi  )
- benjamin
- wip, l'après midi.


----------



## maiwen (12 Septembre 2006)

et bah franchement ... c'est mortifiant ... y'a m&#234;me pas de petites carottes (crues) ni de champagne  ...


----------



## Stargazer (12 Septembre 2006)

Ouais mais y'avait des brochettes de fruits quand m&#234;me ! Et m&#234;me un coin VIP ... :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Septembre 2006)

C'est naze, ya rien et y'avait pas un chat au Pommier. A tel point qu'avec Maiwen et la Bergère on a préféré s'exiler dans le couloir d'à côté plutôt que de se mélanger avec les bidouilleux...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

Me dit pas les m4e boys &#233;taient supportables ??? 
Et je confirme... pas un chat sur le pommier


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2006)

Quoi ? m&#234;me pas un admin &#224; tancer ????


----------



## maiwen (12 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3964384 a dit:
			
		

> Me dit pas les m4e boys étaient supportables ???
> Et je confirme... pas un chat sur le pommier



en plus ils ont placé les t-shirt n'importe comment (un peu devant le logo de macgé d'ailleurs   )


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3964384 a dit:
			
		

> Me dit pas les m4e boys étaient supportables ???
> Et je confirme... pas un chat sur le pommier



Non, mais eux, on les voit même pas... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

Bah pour les voir, faut baisser les yeux... Mais le pire g&#233;n&#233;ralement, c'est qu'on les entend...


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3964433 a dit:
			
		

> Bah pour les voir, faut baisser les yeux... Mais le pire généralement, c'est qu'on les entend...




toi, t'as pas essayé le casque anti bruit de chez Bose...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

Effectivement


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Septembre 2006)

Vous posterez quand meme des tites photos pour les absent hein ? :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Septembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> J'y serai peut etre aujourd'hui



Toi t'as quand même un sacré problème de choix et d'utilisation des smileys... en d'autres termes, une fois de plus, cache ta joie...


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Septembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Toi t'as quand même un sacré problème de choix et d'utilisation des smileys... en d'autres termes, une fois de plus, cache ta joie...





Un problème ?


----------



## Lila (12 Septembre 2006)

...bonne nouvelle ..... 

...je viens pas :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

Un probl&#232;me g&#233;n&#233;ral alors...


----------



## iNano (12 Septembre 2006)

Non rien... :mouais:


----------



## PommeQ (12 Septembre 2006)

Bonsoir aux affamés


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Septembre 2006)

iNano a dit:


> Non rien... :mouais:




Toujours la phrase qui faut ...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Septembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Toujours la phrase qui faut ...



et c'est lui qui dit ça !!!!! mon dieu   :sleep: 

par ailleurs, on dit "toujours la phrase qu'il faut"... :rateau:


----------



## Lamar (12 Septembre 2006)

Salut &#224; tous,

pour ceux que &#231;a int&#233;resse j'y passe la journ&#233;e enti&#232;re demain (ma premi&#232;re apple expo, venant de ma province, je rentabilise le d&#233;placement ;-)).


----------



## Cillian (12 Septembre 2006)

Bin si y a du nouveau : y a _*la* mini_ d'expos&#233;e  ainsi que d'autres v&#233;hicules.

ils seraient en train de pr&#233;parer le mondial de l'automobile pour fin septembre que &#231;a ne m'&#233;tonnerai pas.


----------



## Stargazer (12 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> toi, t'as pas essayé le casque anti bruit de chez Bose...



C'est sûr qu'avec sa garantie à vie tu peux en étrangler pas mal avec ! 




Cillian a dit:


> ils seraient en train de préparer le mondial de l'automobile pour fin septembre que ça ne m'étonnerai pas.



Ah c'était donc ça ... Un moment j'ai cru me tromper d'expo avec toutes ces bagnoles !


----------



## maiwen (12 Septembre 2006)

il manquait pas des filles autour ? :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (12 Septembre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> il manquait pas des filles autour ? :mouais:



Content de l'entendre dire ! 

Tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire ...


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Septembre 2006)

Je suis passé hier en fin de journée au Pommier. 
Certes il n'y avait pas grand monde.
Ceci dit, j'ai tout de même salué deux individus sympathiques qui tenaient le stand pour MacG, et qui se reconnaîtront!  

Je repasse demain à 12h30, pour y retrouver un invité surprise. 

D'après ce que je crois comprendre, il y aura davantage de monde en fin de semaine, surtout samedi.


----------



## twk (12 Septembre 2006)

Pour ma part j'y vais s&#251;rement demain une grosse partie de la journ&#233;e (et j'emm&#232;ne l'EOS avec moi  miam)....

Par contre une petite question, &#233;tant un enfant g&#226;t&#233; et &#233;tant aller a l'Apple Expo 2004 avec mon cher parrain Yip (si tu nous regarde ^^), je ne sais plus si l'entr&#233;e est payante.... Sur le site c'est pas tr&#232;s clair (12 euros ou pas ?), j'ai mon badge pr&#233; imprim&#233; mais apr&#232;s je sais plus comment on fait 

Merci


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Septembre 2006)

Tu passes le pass a l'entr&#233;e tout simplement :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Septembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Tu passes le pass a l'entrée tout simplement :love:



Tu vois, quand tu veux...


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Septembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Tu vois, quand tu veux...





Je me suis rappele des belles hotesses :love:


----------



## gibet_b (13 Septembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je me suis rappele des belles hotesses :love:



C'est clair que celle qui s'est occupé de moi (enfin de mon badge) l'an dernier était méga canon    

Bon, moi je n'ai toujours pas de confirmation, mais si je viens, c'est vendredi après-midi et samedi matin.

Y a-t-il moins d'atelier que l'an dernier ? Y a un stand jeux vidéos cette année ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Septembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je me suis rappele des belles hotesses :love:


Je me souviens surtout t'avoir vu sur le stand Apple il y a deux ans et tu avais detale comme un lapin  :affraid: :rateau:


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Septembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Je me souviens surtout t'avoir vu sur le stand Apple il y a deux ans et tu avais detale comme un lapin  :affraid: :rateau:




J'ai pas souvenir t'avoir vu


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Septembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> J'ai pas souvenir t'avoir vu


Je n'en suis pas si sure...  :rateau: vu que tu as pris tes jambes a ton coup, avant meme que je ne puisse te photographier en vrai  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (13 Septembre 2006)

Moi aussi me semble avoir crois&#233; l'b&#234;stiau...  

Oublie pas samedi hein AisseEmmej'ai... :heu.


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Septembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Je n'en suis pas si sure...  :rateau: vu que tu as pris tes jambes a ton coup, avant meme que je ne puisse te photographier en vrai  :love:





Mouarf , il fallait venir a l'AE cette année


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Septembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Moi aussi me semble avoir croisé l'bêstiau...
> 
> Oublie pas samedi hein AisseEmmej'ai... :heu.




Samedi , j'y serai de 11h00 a 19h 
:love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Septembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Samedi , j'y serai de 11h00 a 19h
> :love:


N'oubliez pas la photo-souvenir du supplice de l'iPod hein :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Septembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> N'oubliez pas la photo-souvenir du supplice de l'iPod hein :love:





Je ne peux le faire , j'ai un ipod mini donc pas de face reflechissante :hein:


----------



## maiwen (13 Septembre 2006)

aujourd'hui j'y serai &#224; partir de 16/17h


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Septembre 2006)

Jusqu'a quelle heure ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Septembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je ne peux le faire , j'ai un ipod mini donc pas de face reflechissante :hein:


Po grave ca, y a toujours moyen de s'arranger  :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Septembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Po grave ca, y a toujours moyen de s'arranger  :love:





Oui si tu viens


----------



## maiwen (13 Septembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Jusqu'a quelle heure ?



je sais pas tout dépendra des gens qu'il y'a


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Septembre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> je sais pas tout dépendra des gens qu'il y'a



Moi :rose:


----------



## PommeQ (13 Septembre 2006)

Bien moi j'y suis pas ...



... je sais 



... tout le monde s'en fout  




Peut etre samedi avec Mme PommeQ :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Septembre 2006)

Avec Madame ? Interesssant


----------



## PommeQ (13 Septembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Avec Madame ? Interesssant



Bien sure ... interessant !! qu'est ce tu crois ... j'me respecte


----------



## PommeQ (13 Septembre 2006)

J'ai rien prévu d'acheter ... pour me consoler de hier soir, j'ai reussi à obtenir sur ebay un Ipod Hifi neuf pour 296 neuros FPin ... 

Enfin bon ... j'irais quand même voir le nouveau 30 et 80Go


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Septembre 2006)

Z'&#234;tes jamais content vous les fran&#231;ais  . (  )


----------



## PommeQ (13 Septembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Z'êtes jamais content vous les français  . (  )



Jamais


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Septembre 2006)

Bon, ben je suis pas venu aujourd'hui.
Voila.
c'est ma rebellitude contre l'expo sans intérêt et l'absence de Macgéens d'hier.:rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Bon, ben je suis pas venu aujourd'hui.
> Voila.
> c'est ma rebellitude contre l'expo sans intérêt et l'absence de Macgéens d'hier.:rateau:


On s'en organisera une speciale anciens rien que pour toi   :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Septembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> On s'en organisera une speciale anciens rien que pour toi   :love:



Les anciens avec un nouveau pseudo ca marche aussi ? 

 

Si Maiwen me lit peux pas venir aujourd'hui


----------



## maiwen (13 Septembre 2006)

j'ai lu


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Septembre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> j'ai lu





Merci :rose: . Si on peut me dire aussi si le ipod nano vert a la même couleur que l'ipod mini vert svp :rose:


----------



## HImac in touch (13 Septembre 2006)

J'ai dans l'intention de m'acheter un iMac 20" avec l'offre OFUP j'ai appelé l'Apple Store Educ mais on m'a dit que c'était pareil livraison à la maison que ce soit commandé à l'Apple Store ou l'Apple Expo, je ne pourrais donc pas acheter mon iMac direct à l'Apple Expo " en mains propres" pour gagner du temps. 

Mais ils n'en vendent pas à l'Apple Expo pour qu'on puisse l'acheter et l'obtenir directement surtout qu'elle m'a dit que je pouvais faire l'offre OFUP à l'AE ?? 

Merci de m'éclairer sur ce point


----------



## WebOliver (13 Septembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Merci :rose: . Si on peut me dire aussi si le ipod nano vert a la même couleur que l'ipod mini vert svp :rose:



Non, il est bleu.


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Septembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Non, il est bleu.




Ah ? 
:mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Septembre 2006)

après Tintin et les oranges bleues, SMG pardon SJP et les ipods bleus... :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Septembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> SMG pardon SJP



Putain, j'avais jamais fait le rapprochement...


----------



## Stargazer (13 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Bon, ben je suis pas venu aujourd'hui.
> Voila.
> c'est ma rebellitude contre l'expo sans intérêt et l'absence de Macgéens d'hier.:rateau:



Bah apparemment on a loupé les nouveaux nano ... C'est super ballot ... :hein: :mouais: 

:rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Septembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Bah apparemment on a loupé les nouveaux nano ... C'est super ballot ... :hein: :mouais:
> 
> :rateau:



z'avaient qu'à les sortir à une heure décente...


----------



## HImac in touch (13 Septembre 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:


> J'ai dans l'intention de m'acheter un iMac 20" avec l'offre OFUP j'ai appelé l'Apple Store Educ mais on m'a dit que c'était pareil livraison à la maison que ce soit commandé à l'Apple Store ou l'Apple Expo, je ne pourrais donc pas acheter mon iMac direct à l'Apple Expo " en mains propres" pour gagner du temps.
> 
> Mais ils n'en vendent pas à l'Apple Expo pour qu'on puisse l'acheter et l'obtenir directement surtout qu'elle m'a dit que je pouvais faire l'offre OFUP à l'AE ??
> 
> Merci de m'éclairer sur ce point


 

Personne ? Ca doit être une question facile pour ceux qui y vont tout les ans non ? Parce que là j'aimerais pouvoir si je peux pas , le commander sur l'Apple Store ce soir pour gagner du temps :love: :love: .

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Bon, ben je suis pas venu aujourd'hui.
> Voila.
> c'est ma rebellitude contre l'expo sans int&#233;r&#234;t et l'absence de Macg&#233;ens d'hier.:rateau:



je ne t'ai pas vu hier plus qu'aujourd'hui


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Septembre 2006)

je passe demain midi...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> je passe demain midi...



te ferai un bisou sur le front


----------



## HImac in touch (13 Septembre 2006)

Comment passez inaperçu en 1 leçon


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Septembre 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Personne ? Ca doit être une question facile pour ceux qui y vont tout les ans non ? Parce que là j'aimerais pouvoir si je peux pas , le commander sur l'Apple Store ce soir pour gagner du temps :love: :love: .
> 
> Merci d'avance





Je sais que tu peux avoir le tarif de l'ofup via l'apple Store Education de l'Apple Expo si tu t'arranges bien


----------



## PommeQ (13 Septembre 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Comment passez inaperçu en 1 leçon



J'ai bien lu ... mais j'ai pas la réponse  

Courage


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Septembre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> J'ai bien lu ... mais j'ai pas la réponse
> 
> Courage





Il t'a ammene la force Pomme Q


----------



## PommeQ (13 Septembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Il t'a ammene la force Pomme Q



Attention SJP, on arrete de se moquer sinon la foudre va tomber :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Comment passez inaperçu en 1 leçon



t'en veux un aussi


----------



## HImac in touch (13 Septembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je sais que tu peux avoir le tarif de l'ofup via l'apple Store Education de l'Apple Expo si tu t'arranges bien



Oui je sais qu'on peut bénéficier de l'offre mais ce que je veux savoir c'est EST CE QUE Y A DES IMACS LA BAS POUR QU ON PUISSE REPARTIR AVEC ET NON PAS JUSTE PASSER COMMANDE  




Lemmy a dit:


> t'en veux un aussi



Courage


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Septembre 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Oui je sais qu'on peut bénéficier de l'offre mais ce que je veux savoir c'est EST CE QUE Y A DES IMACS LA BAS POUR QU ON PUISSE REPARTIR AVEC ET NON PAS JUSTE PASSER COMMANDE
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Normalement oui il y a du stock


----------



## HImac in touch (13 Septembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Normalement oui il y a du stock



Merci St John Perse ( pour la peine un ptit coup de boule pour toi  ,  je peux pas  ) 

Donc j'en viens &#224; mon deuxi&#232;me interrogation pourquoi la meuf que j'ai appel&#233; de l'Apple Store Education m'a dit que de toute facon j'&#233;tais oblig&#233; d'&#234;tre livr&#233; que je pouvais pas repartir avec ??

Vous pensez qu'il y en aura toujours Samedi ,  m&#234;me si c'est un iMac 20" avec 256 Mo de m&#233;moire graphique et souris et clavier sans fil ??


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Septembre 2006)

Au pire ach&#232;tes chez un revendeur a l'Apple Expo


----------



## butok (13 Septembre 2006)

c claire la fnac de l'apple expo a sacrement du stock !!!


(un gars heureux qui viens de ce choper un ipod black 30 giga ...hehe )


----------



## benjamin (13 Septembre 2006)

butok a dit:


> c claire la fnac de l'apple expo a sacrement du stock !!!
> 
> 
> (un gars heureux qui viens de ce choper un ipod black 30 giga ...hehe )


J'ai pas regard&#233;. Les nouveaux sont d&#233;j&#224; en vente sur l'AE ? Nano aussi ? (dommage que le mimi shuffle ne sorte qu'en octobre  ).


----------



## HImac in touch (13 Septembre 2006)

Oui mais attendez moi je parle de l'acheter &#224; APPLE lui m&#234;me !! Pas &#224; quelqu'un comme CLG info ou la fnac qui vend des Mac car je veux b&#233;n&#233;ficier de l'iPod &#224; -160 &#8364; et de l'offre imprimante -90 &#8364; et de l'offre OFUP -8% , c'est pour &#231;a que je demande   


EDIT : Sillig m'a annon&#233; une mauvaise nouvelle , donc je vais devoir command&#233; mon iMac maintenantet attendre , attendre ,  , mais &#231;a va &#234;tre tellement bon  , mais j'ai d&#233;j&#224; un iMac donc je ne pense pas que &#231;a soit si intense que la derni&#232;re fois )

Citation:
Post&#233; par SILLIG  
La r&#233;ponse est NON. On peut acheter &#224; l'Apple Expo sur le stand de l'Apple Store, mais le mat&#233;riel sera livr&#233; comme si vous avez command&#233; chez vous sur le Net. D'ailleurs je suis all&#233; en esp&#233;rant trouver un iMac 24". Rien. Par contre chez les revendeurs Mac (FNAC, Goldway,...) vous trouveriez peut &#234;tre certain configurations des 17" et 20". 

Donc, non Apple ne vends pas directement sur place le mat&#233;riel &#224; emporter.



Quoi? y'a pas un drive?!!!!&#233;h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;


----------



## Lamar (13 Septembre 2006)

Effectivement je confirme, Apple n'a pas de stock sur place. Cela revient au m&#234;me que de commander sur l'Apple store depuis chez soi. Par contre il y a des promotions qui d&#233;filent sur des &#233;crans (sur des p&#233;riph&#233;riques et accessoires) &#224; des prix qui m'ont l'air int&#233;ressant. A confirmer.

Pour ceux qui s'int&#233;ressent aux filles canon il y a le stand Audi (les voitures sont bien aussi). A voir. Pour ma part j'ai eu un faible pour une hotesse de chez Harman Kardon, qui fait aussi de tr&#232;s bonnes enceintes et de tr&#232;s bons casques.

en tout cas, hormis tout cela, l'Apple expo c'est assez sympa &#224; faire. On a un peu l'impression d'&#234;tre dans une convention de fan d'une s&#233;rie ou un truc de ce genre, mais c'est assez agr&#233;able d'&#234;tre enfin majoritaire et de vouloir d&#233;couvrir un accessoire ou un appareil et de ne pas s'entendre dire : "ha non, &#231;a marche pas pour Mac, d&#233;sol&#233; !".
Allez voir le stand Aquafadas et leur logiciel "Pulp motion", c'est g&#233;nial. En plus le d&#233;monstrateur est une futur vedette internationale (private joke).


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Septembre 2006)

Bizarre avant tu pouvais l'avoir sur place  ou alors ct un revendeur


----------



## HImac in touch (14 Septembre 2006)

Mezrci bien pour toutes ces infos  vous êtes top comme d'habitude     . 

donc demain je passe commande pour : 

un iMac 20 " 2.16 Ghz avec 256 Mo de mémoire pour carte graph , un ipod nano noir 2 Go et une imprimante HP 

La carte bleu va flamber, enfin c'est à mon tour


----------



## oohTONY (14 Septembre 2006)

Bonsoir,
Aujourd'hui grosse journée à l'AE.
Mon site est en train de c'uploader : 120 photos et 8 vidéos des iPod, macs et Sony ericsson pour 200 Mo.
Demain matin il serra en ligne


----------



## Lio70 (14 Septembre 2006)

Bon, alors ça se passe bien sur le stand de MacGé ? Beaucoup de nouveaux qui viennent dire bonjour et sur qui ont peut mettre un visage ? Des nouveaux accros ? Des nouveaux fans ?  

Pouvait pas venir, moi ; trop de boulot. :rateau: 

Allez, les photos, s'il vous plait...


----------



## gibet_b (14 Septembre 2006)

Lamar a dit:


> Effectivement je confirme, Apple n'a pas de stock sur place. Cela revient au même que de commander sur l'Apple store depuis chez soi. Par contre il y a des promotions qui défilent sur des écrans (sur des périphériques et accessoires) à des prix qui m'ont l'air intéressant. A confirmer.
> 
> Pour ceux qui s'intéressent aux filles canon il y a le stand Audi (les voitures sont bien aussi). A voir. Pour ma part j'ai eu un faible pour une hotesse de chez Harman Kardon, qui fait aussi de très bonnes enceintes et de très bons casques.
> 
> ...



Ah, enfin une réaction qui donne envie d'y aller !


----------



## twk (14 Septembre 2006)

Alors bilan de la journ&#233;e d'hier : Mac c'est beau, c'est bien et c'est sympa 

Nan plus s&#233;rieusement c'est toujours aussi bien (SJP ou t'as vu qu'elle &#233;tait plus petite cette ann&#233;e ? ), c'est juste dommage que les ateliers pros et les d&#233;mos soient toujours blind&#233;es de monde ^^

Je suis pass&#233; devant le pommier vite fait (j'ai vu un monsieur qui distribuait ses beaux prospectus ) mais avec ma timidit&#233; l&#233;gendaire je ne me suis pas arr&#234;t&#233; 

Bref cela &#233;tant j'adore l'Apple Expo parceque c'est enfin un moment ou on peut vivre sa passion entre mac user et rencontrer plein de monde de diff&#233;rent pays (ai mang&#233; avec une Australienne et un Australien d'iSherrif.com, ralala trop sympa ces gens la :love...

Mon seul regret est de ne pas y &#234;tre rest&#233; aussi longtemps que j'aurais voulu.

Mention sp&#233;ciale aux personnes du staff qui pr&#233;sente les mini conf&#233;rence de l'Apple Th&#233;&#226;tre, ils font vraiment du beau boulot 

En somme, expo belle, simple et &#233;pur&#233;, tout dans le style mac :love:

Pour ceux que &#231;a int&#233;resse, suffit de cliquer sur l'affiche en dessous pour voir les photos


----------



## gibet_b (14 Septembre 2006)

twk a dit:


> Alors bilan de la journée d'hier : Mac c'est beau, c'est bien et c'est sympa
> 
> Nan plus sérieusement c'est toujours aussi bien (SJP ou t'as vu qu'elle était plus petite cette année ? ), c'est juste dommage que les ateliers pros et les démos soient toujours blindées de monde ^^
> 
> ...



Voilà une autre réaction qui fait plaisir. Bon ben moi je serai à l'AE demain après-midi et samedi matin. Peut-être un peu plus mais pas sûr.


----------



## SirDeck (14 Septembre 2006)

Salut,

J'ai cru comprendre qu'il n'y avait pas grand-chose sur le stand Apple.
Pas de Leopard à manipuler et pas l'ombre d'un boîtier iTV  
Vous me confirmez ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Septembre 2006)

Je passe pas ce midi, je bosse...


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Septembre 2006)

twk a dit:


> Alors bilan de la journée d'hier : Mac c'est beau, c'est bien et c'est sympa
> 
> Nan plus sérieusement c'est toujours aussi bien (SJP ou t'as vu qu'elle était plus petite cette année ? ), c'est juste dommage que les ateliers pros et les démos soient toujours blindées de monde ^^
> 
> ...




Le stand Apple est réduit de moitié .... Dixit le mec de MGS Promotion


----------



## teo (14 Septembre 2006)

Allez j'y vais


----------



## twk (14 Septembre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:


> Pas de Leopard à manipuler et pas l'ombre d'un boîtier iTV
> Vous me confirmez ?



Si je ne me trompe pas je n'ai rien vu de tout ça... Désolé 

@ SJP : Pour le stand Apple c'est sûr, de toute façon ça n'a jamais été aussi grand que ça le devrait, mais pour le reste c'est sensiblement la même chose


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je passe pas ce midi, je bosse...



t'auras pas ton bisou  :rateau:


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Septembre 2006)

twk a dit:


> Si je ne me trompe pas je n'ai rien vu de tout ça... Désolé
> 
> @ SJP : Pour le stand Apple c'est sûr, de toute façon ça n'a jamais été aussi grand que ça le devrait, mais pour le reste c'est sensiblement la même chose




Je parlais du stand Apple


----------



## gibet_b (14 Septembre 2006)

twk a dit:


> Si je ne me trompe pas je n'ai rien vu de tout ça... Désolé
> 
> @ SJP : Pour le stand Apple c'est sûr, de toute façon ça n'a jamais été aussi grand que ça le devrait, mais pour le reste c'est sensiblement la même chose



Faut tout de même être bien innocent pour penser que deux projets loin d'être finalisés seront présents sur l'Apple Expo. D'autant plus que si Steve JOBS n'a pas tout dévoilé lors de la WWDC sur Léopard, c'est certainement pas pour que tout un chacun puisse faire joujou avec lors de l'Apple Expo.


----------



## twk (14 Septembre 2006)

Je ne m'attendais pas a en voir, je répondais juste a une question


----------



## Giam_ (14 Septembre 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Personne ? Ca doit &#234;tre une question facile pour ceux qui y vont tout les ans non ? Parce que l&#224; j'aimerais pouvoir si je peux pas , le commander sur l'Apple Store ce soir pour gagner du temps :love: :love: .
> 
> Merci d'avance



J'ai command&#233; hier sur l'Apple Expo (r&#233;duc ISIC sur le store educ) c'est idem que seul face &#224; l'&#233;cran, &#224; part peut-&#234;tre les pti'cadeaux  


(trois jours annonc&#233;s pour la livraison, 3 semaines qu'on m'estime &#231;a au t&#233;l&#233;phone ce matin... dur)


----------



## HImac in touch (14 Septembre 2006)

Giam_ a dit:


> J'ai command&#233; hier sur l'Apple Expo (r&#233;duc ISIC sur le store educ) c'est idem que seul face &#224; l'&#233;cran, &#224; part peut-&#234;tre les pti'cadeaux
> 
> 
> (trois jours annonc&#233;s pour la livraison, 3 semaines qu'on m'estime &#231;a au t&#233;l&#233;phone ce matin... dur)


 

C'est quoi les 'tits cadeaux ?  

Et aussi la r&#233;duction ISIC c'est 10 % sur ton iMac &#224; partir du prix Education ou du prix public ?


----------



## Picouto (14 Septembre 2006)

Bon ben j'en reviens !  

Pas eu le temps de faire tout ce que je voulais, mais j'ai quand m&#234;me vu :
- un 24" ( :love: ),
- les nouveaux nanoz (les couleurs  ),
- un comparatif MACPRO vs POWERMAC (  )
- une audi TT ( :rateau: )
- le Pommier pour y retrouver quelques macg&#233;ens (teo, lemmy et hobbes)  
- et Paul... non pas le Foguenne mais le Traiteur (&#231;a d&#233;panne m&#234;me si le pain ne semble pas cuit, le parisien (je parle du sandwich  ) trop beurr&#233; et le personnel &#224; la ramasse)

Pas pu acheter de casque pour popod donc bis repetita demain


----------



## teo (14 Septembre 2006)

Je remet ça demain itou, j'ai aussi envie de changer d'écouteurs 


_Hobbes,_ on remettra ça plus longuement effectivement 

_Message personnel:_ J'aimerai bien que Fab'Fab soit là demain, j'ai un _*truc*_ pour lui  s'il me lit


----------



## maiwen (14 Septembre 2006)

faudrait aussi que je change d'&#233;couteurs ... mais demain je pourrai pas passer et samedi trop de monde


----------



## Picouto (14 Septembre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> faudrait aussi que je change d'écouteurs ... mais demain je pourrai pas passer et samedi trop de monde


c'est une demande ?


----------



## maiwen (14 Septembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> c'est une demande ?



euh ...  :rose: une remarque ... inutile 

edit : fab il &#233;coute justin timberlake !!!!  (juste apr&#232;s led zep et radiohead en plus :mouais


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Je remet ça demain itou, j'ai aussi envie de changer d'écouteurs
> 
> 
> _Hobbes,_ on remettra ça plus longuement effectivement
> ...



demain 13h15?


----------



## gandalfkiller (14 Septembre 2006)

il  y a des produits shure ou ety à l'apple expo ? 
quelqu'un les  a  vu  et connais les prix affichés ? 


merki 

manger des pommes.


----------



## Foguenne (14 Septembre 2006)

Je suis passé hier et j'ai juste vu un Slug qu'on était très content de revoir.  
Quelques images ici.


----------



## HImac in touch (14 Septembre 2006)

Tiens gandalfkiller qu'est tu fais l&#224; , le stand Dell c'est pas ici


----------



## oohTONY (14 Septembre 2006)

Mon reportage photo sur l'Apple expo au cas ou certains n'aurait pas vu le liens dans Reagissez (Click)

 

P-S : les plus jolies démonstratrices sont chez SCHNEIDER (je sais pas si ca s'écrit comme ça) : la marque d'écouteurs et accessoires HiFi


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Septembre 2006)

Schneider ou sennheiser ?


----------



## gandalfkiller (14 Septembre 2006)

shneider c'est turc maintenant là ? 
comme laden ? ( la marque de mon  frigo ) 

tiens Himac....gros lourd qui  ne supporte pas la différence; sectaire et inculte !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Septembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> Bon ben j'en reviens !
> 
> Pas eu le temps de faire tout ce que je voulais, mais j'ai quand même vu :
> - un 24" ( :love: ),
> ...


Le 24".. sympatoche oui. Pas aussi impressionant que je pensais mais bon, je l'ai plutôt vu de biais et de dos comme tout le monde.. 
Le comparatif MACPRO, POWERMAC, c'était pas plutôt MACPRO vs DELL à config égale ?  ...
Dommage pour le new shuffle, bien chaud pour en prendre un sur place....
En tout cas, content d'avoir rencontré quelques macgéens.


----------



## Melounette (14 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> _Message personnel:_ J'aimerai bien que Fab'Fab soit là demain, *j'ai un truc pour lui*  s'il me lit


Itou. 
Bon bin justement j'en reviens. Ma première Apple Expo.:love: J'ai pu croiser La Bergère et le WebO.Comme ils m'avaient assurée que l'année dernière toutes les filles se jetaient nues sur eux, je les ai suivi pour observer le phénomène. Mais j'ai rien vu de tout ça. C'est bizarre je ne comprends pas. 
 
Par contre, il est vrai que heureusement qu'ils étaient là, parce que j'ai trouvé ce salon un peu "hermétique", assez loin de l'image du Mac (bon sauf l'esthétisme). Bref, un peu compliqué de s'y retrouver. J'étais complètement paumée.:rose: Abandonnée, seule au milieu de tous ces geeks. Et les gens que j'ai pu croiser devant le plan, avaient tous la même remarque. Donc, un conseil, renseignez-vous avant, faites vous un programme, ou prenez un macgéen dans vot' sac, ça peut servir.
Je me suis jetée de suite sur les Macbook, et un très gentil démonstrateur a répondu à toutes mes questions. Je pense que mon choix est fait.:love: (pour le mac hein, pas pour le démonstrateur )

Sinon, bin on a vu les nouveaux iNano(je crois qu'on dit comme ça), les casques anti-bruits de Boze(impressionant la qualité du son , et la douche de bruit c'est rigolu, à tester absolument), super déçue par les casques Sennheiser personnellement, ou alors ils ne devaient pas avoir fait de balance son avant je ne sais pas , et puis les super grands écrans avec celui en relief (alors là visiteur, tu peux jouer à un super jeu : si t'arrives à regarder l'écran plus de 10 secondes sans vomir, t'as gagné le droit d'aller t'allonger sur la moquette siouper moelleuse mieux que mon canaprout juste derrière), tous les stands photo évidemment(pas de grande surprise). Et, ah ça c'est poilant, les Bibis. Ce sont des étuis à popod en forme de lapin, éléphant, autres, avec des guitares, strass, string, chaines, mmmh:rose: . J'aurais bien tout fait essayer au popod de Stargazer.:bebe: (surtout celui avec des strass, qui sied super bien à la bergère)
Sinon, on a vu un admin de Macgé, j'ai voulu lui sauter dessus pour lui demander un autographe, mais on m'a dit qu'il était en pleine discussion sérieuse. 
Spa juste.:rateau: 

Et puis le triste, triste stand du pommier. Y a personne dans ce bouge. En plus il est super mal éclairé (par des lampes de mémère, branchées en dépit du bon sens, va y avoir des indéfrisables avant la fin de l'expo, c'est moi qui vous le dit:affraid: ). La déco est à revoir. Bref, messieurs les admin, vous avez des talents dans ce forum, servez-vous en, ça ne peut plus durer. ET à booooire surtout !!!(et un silencieux pour faire taire les gamers d'à côté aussi )

Ah un autre truc, j'ai retrouvé notre autruche nationale Odré, ils l'ont clonée et teinte en rose fushia.Non, sans déc, y avait super ******* et super siliconée qui posaient dans un stand photo en plumes roses et chapeau top ridicule. Si quelqu'un a la photo. 

Sinon, comprends pas pourquoi y a autant de voitures, avec le must du n'importe quoi, la mini façon limousine avec baignoire à l'arrière. Je vois pas le rapport avec Apple. Serait-ce la voiture de Steve Jobes ?:mouais: 

Wouala, wouala. J'espère que j'ai pas été trop longue:rose: . Pour résumer c'était sympa, mais j'y passerais pas la journée. 

J'y retourne samedi (pitètre), j'espère voir plein de monde.


----------



## PommeQ (14 Septembre 2006)

On trouve les nouveaux 30 et 80Go ... à l'achat ???

On sait jamais si je me lache Samedi ... je pourrais gentiment offrir mon Nano à Mme PommeQ


----------



## Melounette (14 Septembre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> On trouve les nouveaux 30 et 80Go ... à l'achat ???
> 
> On sait jamais si je me lache Samedi ... je pourrais gentiment offrir mon Nano à Mme PommeQ


Euh j'ai un doute.:rose: C'est que j'étais restée sur mon Macbook, du coup j'ai as tout suivi ce qu'on me montrait. Et puis y avait beaucoup de monde au comptoir.


----------



## maiwen (14 Septembre 2006)

alors webo et star sont all&#233; &#224; l'ae aujourd'hui finalement ? ... tra&#238;tres ...


----------



## iNano (14 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Sinon, bin on a vu les nouveaux iNano
> 
> J'y retourne samedi (pitètre), j'espère voir plein de monde.




Non, je ne crois pas qu'il y ait eu une upgrade sur iNano...    

 Peut-être à samedi !


----------



## flotow (14 Septembre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> alors webo et star sont allé à l'ae aujourd'hui finalement ? ... traîtres ...



Bien fait ca t'obligera a y retourner Samedi


----------



## Lamar (14 Septembre 2006)

Pensez &#224; faire un tour sur le stand Harman et allez voir les casques AKG, notamment le k27i casque l&#233;ger et pliable tr&#232;s agr&#233;able (et faites un petit coucou de ma part &#224; la charmante jeune fille qui les pr&#233;sente).
Et n'oubliez pas de tester la moquette du "theatre" Apple : attention pour les plus petits, prenez votre respiration avant, vous allez vous enfoncer tr&#232;s profond&#233;ment !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah un autre truc, j'ai retrouvé notre autruche nationale Odré, ils l'ont clonée et teinte en rose fushia.Non, sans déc, y avait super ******* et super siliconée qui posaient dans un stand photo en plumes roses et chapeau top ridicule. Si quelqu'un a la photo.



Ben oui quoi faut gagner sa vie :mouais::rateau:

Non je suis bien là dans mon patlin ... :sleep:


----------



## HImac in touch (14 Septembre 2006)

Moi j'y serais samedi aussi , avec deux potes que j'ai converti au mac  , pit&#232;te je vous verrais aussi =) qui sait =)

Gandalf : t'es inutile pour moi donc va jouer au paint avec ton Dell et fout nous la paix


----------



## PommeQ (14 Septembre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> On trouve les nouveaux 30 et 80Go ... à l'achat ???
> 
> On sait jamais si je me lache Samedi ... je pourrais gentiment offrir mon Nano à Mme PommeQ



Je relance ...


----------



## Melounette (14 Septembre 2006)

iNano a dit:


> Non, je ne crois pas qu'il y ait eu une upgrade sur iNano...
> 
> Peut-être à samedi !


OK nioube je suis, nioube je resterais.:rateau: 
Si Stargazer lit ma boulette, je vais me faire appeler Marcel.:casse:


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Septembre 2006)

Ah tiens , j'y vais surement demain


----------



## macaronique (15 Septembre 2006)

twk a dit:


> Je suis passé devant le pommier vite fait (j'ai vu un monsieur qui distribuait ses beaux prospectus ) mais avec ma timidité légendaire je ne me suis pas arrêté



Moi aussi... mais moi je ne connais presque personne.

J'irai aujourd'hui parce que je vais à la bouffe, si quelqu'un voit une inconnue avec l'air timide qui rôde près du stand du Pommier sans rien dire, c'est moi.


----------



## maiwen (15 Septembre 2006)

on a l'oeil maintenant, on reconnait facilement un "macg&#233;en &#233;gar&#233;"


----------



## macaronique (15 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> T'as qu'à mettre une chemise à fleurs !



 mais je préfère un T-shirt Apple!  en fait, même si je n'ai plus de visage bleu, j'ai les cheveux bleus 

 je suis en retard!


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Septembre 2006)

M&#234;me moi on va me reconna&#238;tre ?


----------



## maiwen (15 Septembre 2006)

macaronique a dit:


> mais je préfère un T-shirt Apple!



ah ! mais je crois que je t'ai vue alors !!!!  :rateau:


----------



## Patamach (15 Septembre 2006)

J'y vais Samedi je serai déguisé en schtroumpf.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Septembre 2006)

Bon, j'y passe vers 13h15 parce que j'ai une vraie question à poser sur le stand Apple.


----------



## maiwen (15 Septembre 2006)

si tu croises Steve tu lui dis coucou de ma part


----------



## Stargazer (15 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> J'aurais bien tout fait essayer au popod de Stargazer.:bebe: (surtout celui avec des strass, qui sied super bien à la bergère)
> 
> J'y retourne samedi (pitètre), j'espère voir plein de monde.



Si tu reviens samedi Marcel, je te laisserai faire ce que tu veux avec mon popod ...


----------



## Stargazer (15 Septembre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> alors webo et star sont allé à l'ae aujourd'hui finalement ? ... traîtres ...



Ah mais c'est toi qui voulais rentrer pour te débarbouiller de tout ce chocolat et te remettre de ton demi pêche sifflé à une vitesse "fouyouyou" folle !


----------



## Lalis (15 Septembre 2006)

macaronique a dit:


> si quelqu'un voit une inconnue avec l'air timide qui rôde près du stand du Pommier sans rien dire, c'est moi.


Ou moi...


----------



## Melounette (15 Septembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Si tu reviens samedi Marcel, je te laisserai faire ce que tu veux avec mon popod ...


 
Vendu !\o/ 
Par contre pas le matin, ni le midi, dans l'apr&#232;m. Et avec un masque et un tuba pour &#234;tre incognito.:style: (Bin ouais quoi, y aura quelques modos l&#224;-bas apparemment, je suis s&#251;re que &#231;a sacrifie un nioube &#224; chaque Apple expo. Pas envie que &#231;a tombe sur ma djeule )


----------



## kaspar (15 Septembre 2006)

bonjour,

en parcourant l'apple expo hier, je suis tombé sur des accessoires audio blancs dans une vitrine (fond de la halle, côté gauche) face à un stand de matériel audio. 
Parmi eux, une guitare électrique, un pad de batterie et je crois, une mixette. Dans la précipitation, je n'ai pas noté le constructeur ou le distributeur de ces instruments.

je fais donc appel à votre gentillesse si vous passez dans le salon et trouvez ces produits (en particulier la guitare jouet) pour m'en donner sur le forum les références.

Merci par avance.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Septembre 2006)

repassé à l'AE ce midi.
Le Pommier, c'est un vrai repaire de geeks... :afraid:


----------



## Stargazer (15 Septembre 2006)

Toi tu t'es fait de nouveaux potes &#231;a se sent !


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Septembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Toi tu t'es fait de nouveaux potes ça se sent !



Arrête, Limite ça fait peur. Du coup, j'ai même été poster sur les forums macbidouille...:mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> repassé à l'AE ce midi.
> Le Pommier, c'est un vrai repaire de geeks... :afraid:


Ben quand on voit deja Mackie...


----------



## SulliX (15 Septembre 2006)

Je serais sur l'AE demain après midi  avec le fiston.

J'espère ne pas rater la photo des portables cette fois ci :rose:

Bon j'avoue, je fréquente un peu moins MacG en ce moment, donc j'aurais du mal à reconnaître les gens, à part les vedettes 

A demain donc !


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Septembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Ben quand on voit deja Mackie...




Y'avait pire! :rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (15 Septembre 2006)

coucou... ah non l'autre...:mouais:   :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Septembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> coucou... ah non l'autre...:mouais:   :love:


Gniiiiii :love:


----------



## Cillian (15 Septembre 2006)

:coccou:
y à un peut plus de monde à cette heure ci au stand.
Ca se rempli petit à petit

J'y serai enncore demain après midi


----------



## Patamach (15 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> J'y vais Samedi je serai déguisé en schtroumpf.



J'ai d'ailleurs vu un Schtroumpf qui est tombé par terre hier.
 "Aie me suis fait un bleu" qu'il a dit.



 :mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Septembre 2006)

J'y serais demain matin, peu apres l'ouverture


----------



## Cillian (15 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> J'y vais Samedi je serai déguisé en schtroumpf.



Gare à la concurence,  y a déjà des perroquets qui se balladent à droite à gauche.


----------



## Patamach (15 Septembre 2006)

Cillian a dit:


> Gare à la concurence,  y a déjà des perroquets qui se balladent à droite à gauche.



Arrete la drogue.



:rateau:


----------



## imimi (15 Septembre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> J'y serais demain matin, peu apres l'ouverture



Heu "peu après l'ouverture" ça fait encore un peu tôt ça... mais a priori on y sera aussi le matin nous


----------



## HImac in touch (15 Septembre 2006)

l'après midi vers 15h30


----------



## PommeQ (15 Septembre 2006)

imimi a dit:


> Heu "peu après l'ouverture" ça fait encore un peu tôt ça... mais a priori on y sera aussi le matin nous



Le matin aussi avec Mme PommeQ qui commence à me réclamer un MacBook :rateau:


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Septembre 2006)

Bien moi je vais me rendre a l'Apple Expo mais a partir de quelle heure il y aura beaucoup beaucoup de monde de macg ?


----------



## Lamar (15 Septembre 2006)

kaspar a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> en parcourant l'apple expo hier, je suis tomb&#233; sur des accessoires audio blancs dans une vitrine (fond de la halle, c&#244;t&#233; gauche) face &#224; un stand de mat&#233;riel audio.
> Parmi eux, une guitare &#233;lectrique, un pad de batterie et je crois, une mixette. Dans la pr&#233;cipitation, je n'ai pas not&#233; le constructeur ou le distributeur de ces instruments.
> ...



Salut,

je me souviens de cette vitrine, j'avais l'impression qu'elle &#233;tait li&#233;e au fabricant de casques qui occupait les deux extr&#233;mit&#233;s du stand, mais son nom m'&#233;chappe. J'ai pris leur doc, je regarde dans mes archives apple expo 2006 ;-) et je te dis &#231;a.

Edit : ce serait pas Koss par hasard ? Ceci dit dans leur petit catalogue il n'y a pas ce genre de produits. Mais comme je ne savais pas non plus que belkin faisait des sacs (superbes) pour portables !


----------



## Marcmaniac (15 Septembre 2006)

Je reviens de ma première Apple Expo, j'y suis resté deux jours, bien dormi dans un trois  étoiles luxueux, bien mangé aussi, bilan des courses :
-achat d'un imac 17 et d'un ipod 30 avec l'offre étudiant (-160 euros)
-beaucoup de monde mais peu d'échanges en règle générale
-du monde sur le stand du pommier, personne de mac g, pas mal de chez macbidouille (j'ai acheté un teeshirt macbidouille), pas vu Taho (c'est le responsable du concours garage band sur pomme grenette-résultat demain-j'attends...)
-quelques surprises pour moi : la qualité de l'accueil, la grandeur des 30" apple, le méga imac 24" (j'en rêve) mais aussi l'unique imac 24" du salon, une honte !
-quelques problèmes aussi plus généraux : peu de possibilités de discuter, pas d'échanges, l'univers apple est devenu bien individualiste, semble t'il !

Voilà, c'est un premier bilan qui est mitigé, mais j'étais très heureux d'y participer quand même !


----------



## soget (15 Septembre 2006)

Marcmaniac a dit:


> -achat d'un imac 17 et d'un ipod 30 avec l'offre étudiant (-160 euros)



Hello Marcmaniac,

Quel iMac 17 a tu acheté ?
Je suis à la recherche d'info (réactivité avec la suite iLife) concernant l'iMac 17 cadencé à 1,83 GHz.


----------



## Lamar (15 Septembre 2006)

Marcmaniac a dit:


> Je reviens de ma première Apple Expo, j'y suis resté deux jours, bien dormi dans un trois  étoiles luxueux, bien mangé aussi, bilan des courses :
> -achat d'un imac 17 et d'un ipod 30 avec l'offre étudiant (-160 euros)
> -beaucoup de monde mais peu d'échanges en règle générale
> -du monde sur le stand du pommier, personne de mac g, pas mal de chez macbidouille (j'ai acheté un teeshirt macbidouille), pas vu Taho (c'est le responsable du concours garage band sur pomme grenette-résultat demain-j'attends...)
> ...



Salut Marcmaniac,

première chose, je t'admire, passer 2 jours à l'Apple expo, chapeau. Moi j'y suis resté la journée entière (de l'ouverture à la fermeture, 9h, moins une petite pause casse-croute, merci Paul, dans le stand Microsoft, le seul dans lequel il y avait des places assises !) et je suis parti en ayant l'impression d'avoir vraiment tout vu.
Sur le stand du pommier, j'ai été déçu, peu de monde, mais surtout impossible de savoir qui était qui. Cela aurait été sympa de signaler le nom et le pseudo ou le rôle de ceux qui étaient sur le stand et éventuellement de ceux qui passaient. Si ça se trouve j'ai vu des habitués des forums ou des animateurs du Pomcast et je ne m'en suis pas rendu compte. Je n'ai pas osé aller les voir et leur dire : salut, je suis Lamar, à qui ai-je l'honneur ? Peut-être aurais-je dû.
L'iMac 24" est superbe (sans doute mon prochain achat, mais vu que Madame trouvait déjà que le 17" était largement suffisant, ça ne va pas être facile). Un seul sur le stand, c'est dommage, mais les gens étaient impressionnés.
Au niveau des échanges, je n'ai pas été déçu, chaque fois que j'ai entamé la conversation avec quelqu'un sur un stand cela c'est très bien passé. Mention spéciale aux vendeurs de Goldway, très sympa malgré l'agitation et au démonstrateur d'Aquafadas (il faudra que je fasse un post à ce sujet) très sympa lui aussi. Après il est vrai que vu le monde il n'était pas facile de discuter, mais j'ai eu l'occasion d'échanger des avis notamment sur les casques et sur bootcamp et c'était très bien. Etant assez timide je n'ai pas le contact facile, mais je n'ai pas trouvé des gens fermés au dialogue, que ce soit parmi les exposants ou les visiteurs.
En tout cas je suis vraiment content d'y être allé (pour la première fois), j'envisage d'y retourner l'année prochaine et j'espère cette fois voir des gens de Macgé.


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Septembre 2006)

en gros c'est fabuleux les AES "pour les gens qui savent s'amuser"...  ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Septembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> en gros c'est fabuleux les AES "pour les gens qui savent s'amuser"...  ?





Viens alors


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Septembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Viens alors


Ne parle pas de ce qui te d&#233;passe toi, tu ne sais rien :rateau:


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Septembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Ne parle pas de ce qui te dépasse toi, tu ne sais rien :rateau:





Au plaisir de te voir dans ce cas  .


Sinon ,je repose ma question a quelle heure venir pour voir plein de monde de macg ?


----------



## HImac in touch (16 Septembre 2006)

Si tu veux me voir moi ( bah oui quoi on sait jamais ^^  ) e serais au stand MacG&#233; entre 15h30 et 15h45 je pense avec un tee-shirt Windaube , (moi je suis chatain , cheveux longs enfin court long  , je dis &#231;a car je vais filr un tee-shirt &#224; un de mes potes donc que t'ailles pas le voir en croyant que c'est moi il te prendrait pour un dingue Mdr  )

Et sinon vous autres vous voulez venir samedi &#224; la m&#234;me sur le stand MacG&#233; ??

( Euh petite questionn coconne :rose: est ce que le stand du pommier et celui de macg&#233; c'est le m^me car tout le monde parle de ce stand me je le connais pas ?_? )


----------



## maiwen (16 Septembre 2006)

oui c'est le m&#234;me  il est tout au fond, c'est un petit stand, &#224; l'envers par rapport au reste de l'expo

(&#224; gauche du truc VIP dans le sens de l'expo)


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Septembre 2006)

Bon personne pour moi ? rrrh


----------



## HImac in touch (16 Septembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Bon personne pour moi ? rrrh



Je t'ai dit moi :rateau: :rateau: , mais vu ta réaction je dois pas être celui que tu attends  :rateau:


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Septembre 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Je t'ai dit moi :rateau: :rateau: , mais vu ta r&#233;action je dois pas &#234;tre celui que tu attends  :rateau:





Non , j'ai vu mais tu es une minorit&#233; toussa ... :rateau: ( il faut pas le prendre mal )


----------



## Melounette (16 Septembre 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:


> ( Euh *petite questionn coconne* :rose: est ce que le stand du pommier et celui de macgé c'est le m^me car tout le monde parle de ce stand me je le connais pas ?_? )


Manque un h.  
Oui c'est le même, avec Maqueue Bidouille et tutti quanti, tout au fond, au fond, avec des lampes de mémère rouges, et 3-4 t-shirts qui se battent en duel.
Sinon, tu te repères aux cris.
Et j'espère y être vers ces eaux-là et t'y croiser. J'aime bien partager mes questions coconnes. 
Alors, par contre, suite à pas mal de post que j'ai lu, faut pas hésiter à venir dire "Bonjour je suis untel de chez Macgé", sinon, comment voulez-vous ? Que par la magie du grand marabou, ça fasse tilt ? Pfff, bin on est pas sorti de l'auberge.
Je suis une grande timide, et bin tant pis, j'y vais quand même.
Fézons-nous tous des bisous.\o/

Ed : Erf, Maïwenn avait déjà répondu.:rateau: 

Et tant que j'y suis, SJP>Tu sais ce qu'elle te dit la minorité ? Nan ? Bin vaut mieux pas.:hein: Tu me sâoules à la longue. P'tin.


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Manque un h.
> Oui c'est le même, avec Maqueue Bidouille et tutti quanti, tout au fond, au fond, avec des lampes de mémère rouges, et 3-4 t-shirts qui se battent en duel.
> Sinon, tu te repères aux cris.
> Et j'espère y être vers ces eaux-là et t'y croiser. J'aime bien partager mes questions coconnes.
> ...




Une question tu es aussi comme ca en live ?


----------



## Melounette (16 Septembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Une question tu es aussi comme ca en live ?


Pire.
Demande à ceux qui m'ont déjà rencontrée.


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Pire.
> Demande &#224; ceux qui m'ont d&#233;j&#224; rencontr&#233;e.





Quand on te " saoule " , tu deviens glaciale 


A demain dans ce cas


----------



## HImac in touch (16 Septembre 2006)

Voyons mes amis , faisons la paix , j'am&#232;ne le pain et le boursin si vous voulez   

Me sens tout pitit devant vous msieurs dames les ...."ag&#233;es "  looool


----------



## Le Gognol (16 Septembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Bien moi je vais me rendre a l'Apple Expo mais a partir de quelle heure il y aura beaucoup beaucoup de monde de macg ?



Tu tiens à t'assurer de te faire péter la gueule bien massivement ? :mouais:   

'+


----------



## HImac in touch (16 Septembre 2006)

Bon ok, j'am&#232;ne deux paquets de boursin  

A demain ^^ vers 15h15 15h30 15h45 lol dans ces eaux l&#224; ( les transports en commun sont tellement performants qu'on est pas &#224; l'abri d'une c*****)


----------



## Marcmaniac (16 Septembre 2006)

Lamar a dit:


> Salut Marcmaniac,
> 
> première chose, je t'admire, passer 2 jours à l'Apple expo, chapeau. Moi j'y suis resté la journée entière (de l'ouverture à la fermeture, 9h, moins une petite pause casse-croute, merci Paul, dans le stand Microsoft, le seul dans lequel il y avait des places assises !) et je suis parti en ayant l'impression d'avoir vraiment tout vu.
> Sur le stand du pommier, j'ai été déçu, peu de monde, mais surtout impossible de savoir qui était qui. Cela aurait été sympa de signaler le nom et le pseudo ou le rôle de ceux qui étaient sur le stand et éventuellement de ceux qui passaient. Si ça se trouve j'ai vu des habitués des forums ou des animateurs du Pomcast et je ne m'en suis pas rendu compte. Je n'ai pas osé aller les voir et leur dire : salut, je suis Lamar, à qui ai-je l'honneur ? Peut-être aurais-je dû.
> ...


Je te remercie pour ton post qui précise le mien... en efet, les animateurs des stands sont tous très sympas et corrects mais, c'est la moindre des choses quand même. Ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'en dehors des stands, je ne trouve pas qu'il y ait beaucoup de discut' !
Ceci dit, je le comprends parfaitement !

Pour ce qui est du stand du Pommier, pour moi, c'est une déception ! Personne de macG, impossible de savoir qui est qui ! Le stand paraît conçu avec des p'tits morceaux, l'accueil laisse à désirer, bref, moyen !
Pourquoi ne pas faire un livre d'or ?
Un site web ou blog en direct du salon sur ce stand avec possibilités de mettre des posts en direct ?
Autre chose, ...
Dans le même temps, je comprends très bien le manque d'argent, le problème de personnel, etc.... 

Conclusion : L'intention est bonne, mais le résultat est un peu voir beaucoup décevant  !


----------



## twk (16 Septembre 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:


> Tu tiens à t'assurer de te faire péter la gueule bien massivement ? :mouais:
> 
> '+



Mouarf


----------



## maiwen (16 Septembre 2006)

moi je passerai dans l'apr&#232;m, je sais pas encore exactement vers quelle heure

j'ai h&#226;te de te voir melounette :love:


----------



## wip (16 Septembre 2006)

Et bien pour ma part, je vais pas tarder &#224; partir, mais je suis pas encore arriv&#233;...  

Bref, j'esp&#232;re y &#234;tre vers midi et rencontrer un peu plus de monde que d'hab  

@+

PS: Je devrais rester une bonne partie de l'apr&#232;s midi.


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Septembre 2006)

Je pars de chez moi vers 13h , je serai la a partir de 14h-14h30


----------



## PommeQ (16 Septembre 2006)

He bien, nous allons decamper un peu tard ... dans 1/2h ... rassurez moi c'est ouvert entre midi et 2


----------



## kaspar (16 Septembre 2006)

bonjour

le principal soucis concernant ce produit et cette vitrine, c'est que je ne sais pas à quel stand elle était liée. N'ayant pas de plan des exposants, la liste fournie sur le site de l'apple expo ne m'a pas aidé non plus. pas plus que de taper "white toy guitar mac os X" sur google d'ailleurs. Impossible sans personne sur place de retrouver le nom de ce produit, ce qui m'ennuie, vu mon envie d'en faire l'acaht après coup.






Lamar a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> je me souviens de cette vitrine, j'avais l'impression qu'elle était liée au fabricant de casques qui occupait les deux extrémités du stand, mais son nom m'échappe. J'ai pris leur doc, je regarde dans mes archives apple expo 2006 ;-) et je te dis ça.
> 
> Edit : ce serait pas Koss par hasard ? Ceci dit dans leur petit catalogue il n'y a pas ce genre de produits. Mais comme je ne savais pas non plus que belkin faisait des sacs (superbes) pour portables !


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Septembre 2006)

Salut, je suis &#224; l'AE,
je trainerais autours du pommier cet aprem' mais avant directiob le resto chinois


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Septembre 2006)

Je pars dans 10-15 minutes de chez moi , je serai la vers 14h ... A tout a l'heure tout le monde


----------



## Melounette (16 Septembre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> moi je passerai dans l'aprèm, je sais pas encore exactement vers quelle heure
> 
> j'ai hâte de te voir melounette :love:


Moi aussi.\o/ Dans le milieu de l'aprèm ça le fait ?



StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je pars dans 10-15 minutes de chez moi , je serai la vers 14h ... A tout a l'heure tout le monde


Si il y avait une bonne âme pour me le mettre de côté. Merci d'avance.


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Septembre 2006)

C'est quoi le problème ?


----------



## twk (16 Septembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> C'est quoi le problème ?



Rien, t'as juste oublié un "s"


----------



## Melounette (16 Septembre 2006)

Mais rien SJP, on se claquera une bise et n'en parlons plus. A cet aprèm'.


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Septembre 2006)

Sur ce a cette aprem ....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Septembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Une question tu es aussi comme ca en live ?




c'est "marrant", on est nombreux à se poser la même question à ton sujet...  :sleep: 



Le Gognol a dit:


> Tu tiens à t'assurer de te faire péter la gueule bien massivement ? :mouais:
> 
> '+



    je crois que là aussi on est nombreux à avoir pensé la même chose !  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Pire.
> Demande &#224; ceux qui m'ont d&#233;j&#224; rencontr&#233;e.


Effectivement *aiwen (pseudo fictif) m'en a racont&#233; des pas piqu&#233; des hannetons.

Cel&#224; dit tu as fais une faute d'accord.


----------



## PommeQ (16 Septembre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> He bien, nous allons decamper un peu tard ... dans 1/2h ... rassurez moi c'est ouvert entre midi et 2



Reviendu ... bcp bcp de monde


----------



## Lamar (16 Septembre 2006)

Marcmaniac a dit:


> Pour ce qui est du stand du Pommier, pour moi, c'est une déception ! Personne de macG, impossible de savoir qui est qui ! Le stand paraît conçu avec des p'tits morceaux, l'accueil laisse à désirer, bref, moyen !
> Pourquoi ne pas faire un livre d'or ?
> Un site web ou blog en direct du salon sur ce stand avec possibilités de mettre des posts en direct ?
> Autre chose, ...
> ...



Salut Marcmaniac,

d'accord avec toi sur le stand du pommier, j'ai aussi été déçu et frustré de ne pas pouvoir discuter en vrai avec des gens que je lis sur le forum, ou avec les gens du pomcast que j'écoute régulièrement. Ceci n'est évidemment pas dit dans le but de jeter la pierre à Pierre (ou aux autres admin de Macgé), les explications que tu donnes sont tout à fait bonnes à mon avis. Mais peut-être pourrions nous lancer un concours d'idées pour l'année prochaine pour permettre à Macgé d'organiser un grand moment festif à l'Apple expo pendant 5 jours, ou au moins de permettre aux gens de se reconnaitre et de discuter.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2006)

tout pareil, j'ai emmené ZRXvalou et .... rien . Bon bien sur l'expo était bien là mais bon, je reconnais qu'on venait surtout pour rencontrer des macgéens. Bon c'est pas grave, c'était bien quand même, l'apple store stand était plein et il semble que les commandes tombaient bien (ben oui, je préfere que notre pomme se porte bien).

A l'année prochaine.


----------



## Christpeople (16 Septembre 2006)

J'y suis pass&#233; ce matin, le stand macG, la honte! il y'a pas d'autre mot m&#234;me MB &#233;tait mieux fait.... :-/


----------



## nicolasf (16 Septembre 2006)

J'y ai passé une bonne partie de la journée. Effectivement, du côté de MacGé, j'en ai certainement croisé beaucoup sans le savoir. Le stand du pommier semble un peu monopolisé par les autres, MacGé, étant juste dans un coin. 

Mais bon,c'était sympa cette première AE (pour moi)...


----------



## PommeQ (16 Septembre 2006)

nico_linux a dit:


> j'en ai certainement croisé beaucoup sans le savoir.



J'ai la même sensation   ... dommage ... certain aurait pu voir Mme PommeQ     

 :love:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Septembre 2006)

nico_linux a dit:


> Le stand du pommier semble un peu monopolis&#233; par les autres



ttttttttttttshiiiiiiiirt ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (17 Septembre 2006)

Petit &#233;l&#233;ment de r&#233;ponse rapide : d'apr&#232;s ce que je sais, peu des membres de l'&#233;quipe de MacG&#233; ont pu faire le d&#233;placement sur Paris. Les rares qui ont pu le faire n'ont pu le faire que pour 2-3 jours, et ont profit&#233; de ce laps de temps pour faire ce que les lecteurs attendent en priorit&#233; : des news... 

(Pour la petite histoire, c&#244;t&#233; MacGameZone, &#231;a a &#233;t&#233; encore pire : seul Slug a pu faire le d&#233;placement  )


----------



## HImac in touch (17 Septembre 2006)

Moi j'en ai une bien bonne &#224; vous raconter ( pas moquer hein :rose: ). Bah moi et un pote , on s'est rejoins gare du nord pour aller direction Apple Expo ,donc on s'est dit allez on va au Parc des Expositions......de Villepinte, j'en vois qui rigole :rateau:   , c'est pas gentil X( . Le parc des expositions &#233;taient vides , y'avait m&#234;me des travaux , on a demand&#233; &#224; l'accueil qui &#233;videmment ne savait pas de quoi on parlait. J'ai appel&#233; mon fr&#232;re qui s'est mis &#224; exploser de rire et nous a dis que c'&#233;tait celui porte de versailles mais nous , ne connaissant pas grand chose( voire rien ) au nom des sorties de Paris on croyait que c'&#233;tait la m&#234;me chose. R&#233;sultat : il fallait plus d'une heure pour y aller donc on est prendre un McDo et on est all&#233; voir notre Apple Expo &#224; nous &#224; Surcouf et je suis tomb&#233; amoureux du Macbook Pro 17" il &#233;tait parfait  , mais par contre il &#233;tait BRULANT mais vraiment BRULANT impossible de mettre la main dessus O_O .

Donc voil&#224; un peu dessus  de n'avoir pu aller sur le stand du pommier mais vu les r&#233;actons de chacun sur le fait que personne ne s'est vu , je regrette moins ^^, mais bon c'est super con quand m&#234;me.

Surtout que j'avais ramen&#233; mon T-shirt Windaube moi X(, j'ai pas pu le montrer 

Une id&#233;e pour l'ann&#233;e prochaine on devrait tous &#233;crire notre pseudo de forum MacG&#233; sur un tee shirt blanc pour qu'on sache qui est qui non ?   

voil&#224; , l&#224; vous pouvez rire XD


----------



## ficelle (17 Septembre 2006)

suffisait d'aller au bar de droite pour rencontrer des membres du forum 

mais j'ai pas osé m'aventurer dans le pommier, c'était rempli de bidouilleurs !


----------



## Lalis (17 Septembre 2006)

Impression mitigée au retour de l'Apple expo...
En vrac.
On y vend quoi aujourd'hui ? des voitures, des gadgets ou des ordis ?:hein: 
Impression que l'espace s'est sensiblement réduit depuis le temps où l'AE occupait plusieurs niveaux du CNIT. Je sais, ça fait quelques centaines d'années de ça, mais j'apple-ise depuis 84, moi, alors j'ai quelques AE au compteur et je n'ai pas toujours trouvé de progrès.

Déception pour le stand du Pommier : un mouchoir de poche assez sinistre. J'ai tenté d'approcher 2 fois pour saluer des MacGéens : une fois sur place, je n'avais même plus envie, et puis où étaient-ils, les MacGéens, à part les deux personnes bien courageuses derrière leur bout de comptoir ? Tous mes respects à tous ceux qui ont tenu le stand dans ces conditions. 
D'accord avec ceux qui ont suggéré qu'on réfléchisse à des solutions pour se reconnaitre. Evidemment, je parle pour les nioubes dans mon genre qui ne connaissent encore personne, du moins in vivo.

En revanche, j'ai été très bien accueillie et conseillée sur tous les stands où je me suis arrêtée : des conseils très clairs et suffsamment pro pour mon usage. De quoi faire mon marché en toute sérénité maintenant.

Et puis les ordis !!!    
Et c'est quand même pour ça que j'étais venue, non ?


----------



## PommeQ (17 Septembre 2006)

Lalis a dit:


> où étaient-ils, les MacGéens, à part les deux personnes bien courageuses derrière leur bout de comptoir ? Tous mes respects à tous ceux qui ont tenu le stand dans ces conditions.



Je suis certain que j'ai croisé du monde mais sans le savoir   c'est dommage ... Le stand McG je l'ai regardé de loin quand j'ai vu les groupies autour ... j'ai dû apercevoir un gentil modo reconnu par hasard mais c'est tout ... Je voulais pas faire subir 1 journée complete à ma douce à L'AE ... deja qu'elle s'y fait ... faut éviter l'overdose.


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Septembre 2006)

Quand a moi , une impression tr&#232;s mitig&#233;e . Il y avait &#233;normemement de monde et l'esprit Apple est partie en fum&#233;e depuis quelques ann&#233;es , dommage .


----------



## iteeth (17 Septembre 2006)

Pas mauvaise l'idée des pseudos sur le t-shirt..


----------



## Melounette (17 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Effectivement *aiwen (pseudo fictif) m'en a raconté des pas piqué des hannetons.
> 
> Celà dit tu as fais une faute d'accord.


Ouais mais *aiwen, elle a les cheveux qui sentent la bière, c'est pas une source fiable.   

Et j'ai pas fai*T* de faute. Cel*a* dit. 

Et devant ce commentaire inutile, je reviens l'éditer pour mettre une ou deux photos de l'apple expo.

Edit :
Le pommier
Les geeks, ça s'éclate au Malibu
Le Mac, c'est feng shui...mais avec des canards.
Y a des belles gueuzesses.
Chez Microsoft ils ont les boules.
Disaaaaaaïneuh !
Une limousine de schtroumpf où tu peux prendre un bain tout en écoutant ton popod et voyager facile.

Wouala.


----------



## maiwen (17 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Ouais mais *aiwen, elle a les cheveux qui sentent la bière, c'est pas une source fiable.


plus maintenant ... pi ça sentait pas tant que ça hein  :rose: 

naméo©


----------



## wip (17 Septembre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


> suffisait d'aller au bar de droite pour rencontrer des membres du forum
> 
> mais j'ai pas osé m'aventurer dans le pommier, c'était rempli de bidouilleurs !


C'est sur que le bar c'est beaucoup plus sympathique que le pommier, donc l'année prochaine, vous saurez ou retrouver les Macgéens  

Et sinon, *aiwen, tu as eu de la chance finallement. On t'aurais renversé ton Monaco sur la tête, tu aurais ressemblée à... Melounette  :love:


----------



## Christpeople (17 Septembre 2006)

J'ai recuperer une photo


----------



## WebOliver (17 Septembre 2006)

Bon, pas grand-chose &#224; dire... Apple Expo, Mac, iPod...

mais j'ai surtout crois&#233; deux Pierre: Dhostel et Woodman, et &#231;a...


----------



## Le Gognol (18 Septembre 2006)

Dites, j'ai jeté par erreur une pub (feuille volante) distribuée devant le bâtiment de l'AE, à propos d'une boutique en banlieue parisienne vendant du matériel destocké ou d'occasion, je ne sais plus. Si quelqu'un pouvait me rappeler le nom du magasin ce serait bien aimable, merci. 

'+


----------



## Marcmaniac (18 Septembre 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:


> Dites, j'ai jeté par erreur une pub (feuille volante) distribuée devant le bâtiment de l'AE, à propos d'une boutique en banlieue parisienne vendant du matériel destocké ou d'occasion, je ne sais plus. Si quelqu'un pouvait me rappeler le nom du magasin ce serait bien aimable, merci.
> 
> '+



Ce doit être "mac2generation", un truc comme ça !
J'y suis allé jeudi et je l'ai vu passer entre mes mains mais il n'y en avait plus le vendredi !

Ce que je suis ssur, c'est qu'il y avait le "2" et le "génération" dans le nom, parce que cela m'a rapellé notre site !
Tchao !


----------



## gibet_b (18 Septembre 2006)

Lamar a dit:


> Cela aurait été sympa de signaler le nom et le pseudo ou le rôle de ceux qui étaient sur le stand et éventuellement de ceux qui passaient. Si ça se trouve j'ai vu des habitués des forums ou des animateurs du Pomcast et je ne m'en suis pas rendu compte. Je n'ai pas osé aller les voir et leur dire : salut, je suis Lamar, à qui ai-je l'honneur ? Peut-être aurais-je dû.



Une fois de plus, je partage ton avis  Comme idée, on pourrait réaliser l'an prochain un badge avec le pseudo MacGé, à imprimer, et qu'on collerait/agrafferait/trombonnerait sous le badge AppleExpo.


----------



## gibet_b (18 Septembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bon, pas grand-chose à dire... Apple Expo, Mac, iPod...
> 
> mais j'ai surtout croisé deux Pierre: Dhostel et Woodman, et ça...



Oui, moi aussi j'ai croisé Dhostel  Et je lui ai fait bouffé toutes les saloperies de régime qu'il vend dans son émission


----------



## SulliX (18 Septembre 2006)

gibet_b a dit:


> Une fois de plus, je partage ton avis  Comme idée, on pourrait réaliser l'an prochain un badge avec le pseudo MacGé, à imprimer, et qu'on collerait/agrafferait/trombonnerait sous le badge AppleExpo.



 je propose d'ajouter aussi l'avatar, perso c'est ce que je mémorise le mieux...


----------



## gibet_b (18 Septembre 2006)

SulliX a dit:


> je propose d'ajouter aussi l'avatar, perso c'est ce que je mémorise le mieux...



Proposition retenu


----------



## twk (18 Septembre 2006)

Pourquoi ne pas mettre en place un système de badge indépendant pour MacG, comme ça on fait moins la queue et on a l'air de VIP 



Blagues a part c'est une très très bonne idée


----------



## SulliX (18 Septembre 2006)

Lalis a dit:


> Impression mitigée au retour de l'Apple expo...
> En vrac.
> On y vend quoi aujourd'hui ? des voitures, des gadgets ou des ordis ?:hein:
> Impression que l'espace s'est sensiblement réduit depuis le temps où l'AE occupait plusieurs niveaux du CNIT. Je sais, ça fait quelques centaines d'années de ça, mais j'apple-ise depuis 84, moi, alors j'ai quelques AE au compteur et je n'ai pas toujours trouvé de progrès.
> ...



Je suis d'accord avec toi sur ces différents commentaires.
Moi, j'ai connu La Vilette et le Cnit sur plusieurs étages. La défense, c'était plus facile d'y aller pendant le boulot :rose:. J'ai pas réussi non plus à discuter trop sur le Pommier, à part quelques mots échangés avec Taho. Par contre, je suis sur la photo, je l'avais déjà ratée 2 fois les années précédentes


----------



## SulliX (18 Septembre 2006)

twk a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas mettre en place un système de badge indépendant pour MacG, comme ça on fait moins la queue et on a l'air de VIP
> 
> 
> 
> Blagues a part c'est une très très bonne idée



Faudra juste y penser l'année prochaine, car l'idée avait déjà été évoquée une année précédente...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

Marcmaniac + Lamar : il y a eu entre 6 et 15 macgéens au bar de Seine de 14 à 17 heures. Au moins. La plupart des membres macg préfèrent boire de la bière que supporter les macbidouilleries il faut croire.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3973370 a dit:
			
		

> Marcmaniac + Lamar : il y a eu entre 6 et 15 macgéens au bar de Seine de 14 à 17 heures. Au moins. La plupart des membres macg préfèrent boire de la bière que supporter les macbidouilleries il faut croire.



remarque seulement valable pour le dernier jour d'un salon qui en durait cinq!

dans ce cas, il est dommagte que MacG ait participé au financement d'un stand d'où il était absent (ou si peu présent) et sur lequel une bonne partie des affiches "MacG" étaient masquées per les tee-shirts de nos co-locataires et néanmoins camarades.

n'y avait-il pas eu d'ailleurs un accord mutuel de ne pas mettre en vente de tee-shirts sur le stand ? (_mais là, je me trompe peut-être_)


----------



## Marcmaniac (18 Septembre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:


> remarque seulement valable pour le dernier jour d'un salon qui en durait cinq!
> 
> dans ce cas, il est dommagte que MacG ait participé au financement d'un stand d'où il était absent (ou si peu présent) et sur lequel une bonne partie des affiches "MacG" étaient masquées per les tee-shirts de nos co-locataires et néanmoins camarades.
> 
> n'y avait-il pas eu d'ailleurs un accord mutuel de ne pas mettre en vente de tee-shirts sur le stand ? (_mais là, je me trompe peut-être_)



Perso, j'ai acheté un teeshirt macbidouille parce qu'on m'a dit qu'il n'y en avait pas de mac G !!
Dommage !


----------



## Foguenne (18 Septembre 2006)

Marcmaniac a dit:


> Perso, j'ai acheté un teeshirt macbidouille parce qu'on m'a dit qu'il n'y en avait pas de mac G !!
> Dommage !




On en a pendu pour moins que ça.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:


> remarque seulement valable pour le dernier jour d'un salon qui en durait cinq!
> 
> dans ce cas, il est dommagte que MacG ait participé au financement d'un stand d'où il était absent (ou si peu présent) et sur lequel une bonne partie des affiches "MacG" étaient masquées per les tee-shirts de nos co-locataires et néanmoins camarades.
> 
> n'y avait-il pas eu d'ailleurs un accord mutuel de ne pas mettre en vente de tee-shirts sur le stand ? (_mais là, je me trompe peut-être_)


Je confirme, tu te trompes.


----------



## benjamin (18 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3973485 a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme, tu te trompes.


Oui.  Car il n'y a jamais eu de tel accord. Nous les avons pr&#233;venu que nous ne souhaitions plus vendre de t-shirt, c'est tout. Libre &#224; nos quatre partenaires de faire ce qu'ils veulent, heureusement. 

Pour le reste, comme certains l'ont remarqu&#233;, c'&#233;tait en effet pour MacGeneration une expo diff&#233;rente, o&#249; apr&#232;s avoir r&#233;flechi sur notre participation, nous avons tir&#233; des enseignements des erreurs pass&#233;es, au regard de l'&#233;volution du site et de nos ambitions. Le bilan d&#233;finitif n'a pas encore &#233;t&#233; tir&#233;, mais il est d&#233;j&#224; largement positif (je n'entrerai pas dans les d&#233;tails du financement, mais n'ayez crainte  ). 

En clair, nous avons voulu nous concentrer sur l'essentiel. Fran&#231;ois et Guillaume (Slug) ont assur&#233; toute la semaine sur le stand pour accueillir les lecteurs (pas forc&#233;ment membres des forums, justement), Pascal77 et WebO &#233;taient l&#224; samedi, Christophe s'est d&#233;men&#233; sur le salon et le reste de l'&#233;quipe a fait tourner les affaires courantes. Quant aux habitu&#233;s forums que vous &#234;tes, avec un peu de bonne volont&#233;, il est possible de se rencontrer, comme l'a prouv&#233;e l'exp&#233;rience de samedi.

Bref, rendez-vous en 2007 (s'il y a encore une AE :rateau: ).


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

J'insiste sur le fait que ceux qui avaient envie de se voir se sont vu. Ceux qui avaient envie de se faire rencontrer, l'ont fait. Pour vous en rendre compte lisez le fil de l'AEC, notamment, et je pense que des photos ont aussi &#233;t&#233; prises samedi autour des quelques verres que nous avons vid&#233;s


----------



## Melounette (18 Septembre 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:


> Dites, j'ai jeté par erreur une pub (feuille volante) distribuée devant le bâtiment de l'AE, à propos d'une boutique en banlieue parisienne vendant du matériel destocké ou d'occasion, je ne sais plus. Si quelqu'un pouvait me rappeler le nom du magasin ce serait bien aimable, merci.
> 
> '+


Je l'ai sous les yeux ! C'est 2G : www.2eme-generation.com. Retour de salon, dépôt vente, etc....
Je vous mets pas l'adresse ni le tel, ça doit être sur le site.


----------



## benjamin (18 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Je l'ai sous les yeux ! C'est 2G : www.2eme-generation.com. Retour de salon, dépôt vente, etc....
> Je vous mets pas l'adresse ni le tel, ça doit être sur le site.


Il fait sa pub sur MacG, parfois.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3973517 a dit:
			
		

> J'insiste sur le fait que ceux qui avaient envie de se voir se sont vu. Ceux qui avaient envie de se faire rencontrer, l'ont fait. Pour vous en rendre compte lisez le fil de l'AEC, notamment, et je pense que des photos ont aussi été prises samedi autour des quelques verres que nous avons vidés



farpaitement  

à telle enseigne que je n'ai pas attendu la bouffe du vendredi pour en vider quelques uns


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

Tu m'en vois positivement ravi. &#199;'aurait &#233;t&#233; dommage de se croiser fortuitement.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3973572 a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'en vois positivement ravi. Ç'aurait été dommage de se croiser fortuitement.



en effet   l'année prochaine nous conviendrons d'un RdV


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

Je ne pense pas que ce soit absolument n&#233;cessaire


----------



## Christpeople (18 Septembre 2006)

benjamin a dit:


> Oui.  Car il n'y a jamais eu de tel accord. Nous les avons prévenu que nous ne souhaitions plus vendre de t-shirt, c'est tout. Libre à nos quatre partenaires de faire ce qu'ils veulent, heureusement.
> 
> Pour le reste, comme certains l'ont remarqué, c'était en effet pour MacGeneration une expo différente, où après avoir réfléchi sur notre participation, nous avons tiré des enseignements des erreurs passées, au regard de l'évolution du site et de nos ambitions. Le bilan définitif n'a pas encore été tiré, mais il est déjà largement positif (je n'entrerai pas dans les détails du financement, mais n'ayez crainte  ).
> 
> ...



MacG est un bien une SARL? la vente de t-shirt aurait pu renflouer un peu les caisses :rateau: car je sais que vous louer le stand....

Quelles ont étaient les erreurs du passé? d'après certains, cette année le stand macG était le moins bien réussie de tout les autres et je les comprends, j'y suis passé samedi matin,.... deja le pommier est encore plus petit qu'une chambre au CROUS, et pour macG ça tenait sur une table de collégien :mouais:  le seul "cadeau" c'était les marques pages :rateau: 

Positif dans quel sens? je n'ai vu qu'un poster de macG dans tout le pommier   belle publicité en effet...
Et seulement 2 personnes pour répondre a nos questions... mais ça ne m'a pas empêcher de rire et de dialoguer avec eux, BRAVO pour ces deux là  



> au regard de l'évolution du site et de nos ambitions



Si tu pouvais développer STP 

Car si je compare au stand MB, deja il y'avait plus de représentant du site, et j'ai l'impression que l'esprit de convivialité et de communautarisme étaient bien plus développé, (exemple: la photo collective  ) que macG. Bref ça manquait d'animation

Attention je ne suis pas contre votre évolution et vos ambitions au contraire, si c'est un plus pour le site, tant mieux   mais que ça ne se fait pas au détriment de l'esprit des macusers qui caractérise le monde mac (entraide, communauté, convivialité...)


----------



## Marcmaniac (18 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> MacG est un bien une SARL? la vente de t-shirt aurait pu renflouer un peu les caisses :rateau: car je sais que vous louer le stand....
> 
> Quelles ont étaient les erreurs du passé? d'après certains, cette année le stand macG était le moins bien réussie de tout les autres et je les comprends, j'y suis passé samedi matin,.... deja le pommier est encore plus petit qu'une chambre au CROUS, et pour macG ça tenait sur une table de collégien :mouais:  le seul "cadeau" c'était les marques pages :rateau:
> 
> ...


Bien dit !


----------



## wip (18 Septembre 2006)

De mon coté, je peux vous assurer que coté convivialité et communauté, Macgénération n'a rien à envier à MacBidouille. Le pommier n'est pas tout, loin de la, et pour moi, c'est la première Apple expo ou je rencontre autant de monde. Et ça grâce à MacGé :rose:  (j'étais encore du coté obscur de MacBid l'année dernière...  )


----------



## jahrom (18 Septembre 2006)

Moi j'ai deux t-shirt a vendre.

Vu que ce sont des collectors j'en demande un prix élevé.

Propres : 30 euros
Portés : 150 euros

me contacter par MP.


----------



## wip (18 Septembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Moi j'ai deux t-shirt a vendre.
> 
> Vu que ce sont des collectors j'en demande un prix &#233;lev&#233;.
> 
> ...


Port&#233;s par Mallow ??? :love: :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

> Attention je ne suis pas contre votre &#233;volution et vos ambitions au contraire, si c'est un plus pour le site, tant mieux  mais que &#231;a ne se fait pas au d&#233;triment de l'esprit des macusers qui caract&#233;rise le monde mac (entraide, communaut&#233;, convivialit&#233;...)



Tu peux approfondir ? Tu en es garant ? C'est quoi la convivialit&#233; mac au juste ? On la retrouve dans tes interventions ?

(Non... je me renseigne pour voir o&#249; on se trompe  des fois qu'on pourrait rattraper le coup apr&#232;s de telles invraisemblances ? )


----------



## jahrom (18 Septembre 2006)

wip a dit:


> Portés par Mallow ??? :love: :rose:



Les siens sont malheureusement déchirés. (j'avais bu...)


----------



## wip (18 Septembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Les siens sont malheureusement déchirés. (j'avais bu...)


Ah zut, déchirés, avec du vomi (et que sais-je encore...  ) , ca doit-être bien trop cher pour moi....


----------



## Christpeople (18 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3973925 a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux approfondir ? Tu en es garant ? C'est quoi la convivialité mac au juste ? On la retrouve dans tes interventions ?
> 
> (Non... je me renseigne pour voir où on se trompe  des fois qu'on pourrait rattraper le coup après de telles invraisemblances ? )



En fait, ce que je veux dire qu'une évolution ne doit pas nuire a l'esprit de convivialité et communautaire du mac et aussi d'après ce que je vois de macG.... 

Le stand manquait cruellement d'animation, j'avais plus l'impression d'avoir a faire a un stand d'une entreprise qui est là pour dire qu'elle est présente mais qui ne fait pas grand chose, juste pour l'image quoi,...


Sinon pour décrire la convivialité mac, j'ai dû mal a l'exprimer, ce sont toutes ces petites attentions, ce groupe soudé, etc....que l'on ne retrouve pas ou difficilement chez les pcistes


----------



## iNano (18 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> En fait, ce que je veux dire qu'une &#233;volution ne doit pas nuire a l'esprit de convivialit&#233; et communautaire du mac et aussi d'apr&#232;s ce que je vois de macG....
> 
> Le stand manquait cruellement d'animation, j'avais plus l'impression d'avoir a faire a un stand d'une entreprise qui est l&#224; pour dire qu'elle est pr&#233;sente mais qui ne fait pas grand chose, juste pour l'image quoi,...
> 
> ...



Pour tester cette convivialit&#233;, tu as la possibilit&#233; de participer aux diff&#233;rentes bouffes et autres rencontres (comme celles qui ont eu lieu vendredi et samedi)...  L&#224;, tu verra que " l'esprit de convivialit&#233; et communautaire du mac" est bien vivant sur MacG&#233;...
La partie Rendez-Vous du forum est ouverte &#224; tous !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

Et il ne faut pas oublier que le staff de macgeneration est adulte, et pas forc&#233;ment inactive. Qui peut se permettre de poser une semaine de cong&#233;s parmi 5 pour assurer la pr&#233;sence sur le salon ? C'est assez compliqu&#233;. Evidemment, si nous &#233;tions tous dentistes ou pr&#233;-pub&#232;res... 
En tout cas, la r&#233;ponse de iNano est tout &#224; fait judicieuse


----------



## benjamin (18 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> MacG est un bien une SARL? la vente de t-shirt aurait pu renflouer un peu les caisses :rateau: car je sais que vous louer le stand....



Oui, MacG est une SARL.
En revanche, les deux assertions suivantes sont fausses.  
Un conseil : &#233;vitez d'engager trop de jugement sur des sujets que vous ne maitrisez pas totalement (m&#234;me chose, plus haut, au sujet des t-shirts). 



Christpeople a dit:


> Quelles ont &#233;taient les erreurs du pass&#233;? d'apr&#232;s certains, cette ann&#233;e le stand macG &#233;tait le moins bien r&#233;ussie de tout les autres et je les comprends, j'y suis pass&#233; samedi matin,.... deja le pommier est encore plus petit qu'une chambre au CROUS, et pour macG &#231;a tenait sur une table de coll&#233;gien :mouais:  le seul "cadeau" c'&#233;tait les marques pages :rateau:
> 
> Positif dans quel sens? je n'ai vu qu'un poster de macG dans tout le pommier   belle publicit&#233; en effet...
> Et seulement 2 personnes pour r&#233;pondre a nos questions... mais &#231;a ne m'a pas emp&#234;cher de rire et de dialoguer avec eux, BRAVO pour ces deux l&#224;



La taille du stand, c'est du ressort de l'organisateur du salon. Je n'entrerai pas, l&#224; non plus, dans les d&#233;tails, d&#233;sol&#233;.

Les "erreurs" tenaient de l'engagement, de la dispersion et des retomb&#233;es. L&#224;, nous sommes all&#233;s &#224; l'essentiel, comme je l'ai signal&#233; dans mon pr&#233;c&#233;dent message. Maintenir une pr&#233;sence r&#233;guli&#232;re tant sur le stand que sur l'expo et dans les coulisses. Et cela ne tient pas du hasard. Les discussions qui nous ont men&#233; l&#224; ont d&#233;but&#233; d&#232;s la fin de l'expo 2005. Des solutions bien plus radicales ont d'ailleurs &#233;t&#233; envisag&#233;es.




Christpeople a dit:


> Si tu pouvais d&#233;velopper STP
> 
> Car si je compare au stand MB, deja il y'avait plus de repr&#233;sentant du site, et j'ai l'impression que l'esprit de convivialit&#233; et de communautarisme &#233;taient bien plus d&#233;velopp&#233;, (exemple: la photo collective  ) que macG. Bref &#231;a manquait d'animation
> 
> Attention je ne suis pas contre votre &#233;volution et vos ambitions au contraire, si c'est un plus pour le site, tant mieux   mais que &#231;a ne se fait pas au d&#233;triment de l'esprit des macusers qui caract&#233;rise le monde mac (entraide, communaut&#233;, convivialit&#233;...)



D'une mani&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;rale, il faut aussi veiller &#224; ne pas s'enferrer dans des comparaisons avec les autres sites qui ont des fonctionnements diff&#233;rents, sur quelques crit&#232;res seulement.
Notre pr&#233;sence sur le stand &#233;tait assur&#233;e en permanence par des membres de l'&#233;quipe (je le r&#233;p&#232;te  ), ce qui avait d'ailleurs pu nous &#234;tre reproch&#233; par le pass&#233;. C&#244;t&#233; _communaut&#233;_, les soir&#233;es de vendredi et samedi ont &#233;t&#233; par exemple les plus fr&#233;quent&#233;es de l'histoire des forums, ce qui ne doit pas &#234;tre n&#233;glig&#233;.
Au final, ces choix - qui prennent racine d&#232;s la cr&#233;ation de MacGeneration et suivent l'&#233;volution de sa structure, c'est-&#224;-dire sa professionalisation et cet &#233;quilibre &#224; maintenir entre l'exercice exigeant d'une soci&#233;t&#233; et l' "esprit communautaire" qui se retrouve particuli&#232;rement sur les forums (je l'expliquais lors de l'officialisation de notre statut) - ne se jaugent pas sur cinq jours mais sur une ou plusieurs ann&#233;es.
Nous venons de f&#234;ter notre septi&#232;me anniversaire. Et rassurez-vous vraiment: jusqu'&#224; pr&#233;sent nous ne nous en portons pas trop mal.  

On pourra poursuivre cela ce soir, je prends du retard dans mon boulot.


----------



## Christpeople (18 Septembre 2006)

iNano a dit:


> Pour tester cette convivialité, tu as la possibilité de participer aux différentes bouffes et autres rencontres (comme celles qui ont eu lieu vendredi et samedi)...  Là, tu verra que " l'esprit de convivialité et communautaire du mac" est bien vivant sur MacGé...
> La partie Rendez-Vous du forum est ouverte à tous !





Comparons ce qui est comparable, les stands de macG et MB.

Je ne vais pas a l'AE pour passer une grande partie de ma journée au bar du coin :rateau: 

Là je parle AE et toi ÆS


Tout le monde ne peut pas aller aux ÆS  et aux AEC, chacun a une vie a mener  .

Et le reste des membres ou inconnus qui voulaient voir la convivialité sur le stands car ne pouvant rester que la journée, ils ont dû être deçu de ce stand


----------



## wip (18 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> Comparons ce qui est comparable, les stands de macG et MB.
> 
> Je ne vais pas a l'AE pour passer une grande partie de ma journ&#233;e au bar du coin :rateau:
> 
> ...


Ce n'&#233;tait pas le bar du coin, mais la sandwicherie d'Apple expo (pas celle de P*ul,mais l'autre). En relisant les topic sur l'AE, tu verras que certains en parlaient... 
Et pourquoi passer une grande partie du temps au "bar" ?? J'y ai pass&#233; une bonne demie-heure (bon ok, peut-&#234;tre un peu plus...  ) et cela m'a permis de rencontrer bien du monde d&#233;j&#224; .
Pour moi, MacG&#233; est un site internet Mac et un forum, pas un stand


----------



## iNano (18 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> Comparons ce qui est comparable, les stands de macG et MB.
> 
> Je ne vais pas a l'AE pour passer une grande partie de ma journ&#233;e au bar du coin :rateau:
> 
> ...



L&#224;-dessus, je crois que les r&#233;ponses de BackCat et Benjamin sont claires...  
Sur le stand du Pommier, il y avait des macusers, et quiconque s'y rendait avait la possibilit&#233; de discuter avec les personnes pr&#233;sentes. 
Ensuite, pour rencontrer les gens de MacG&#233; plus pr&#233;cis&#233;ment, il y avait l'AEC, qu'il ne faut pas trop diff&#233;rencier de l'AE, car elle en &#233;tait une r&#233;sultante !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

Bon. Posons le probl&#232;me autrement...

Doit-on changer ce qu'on te dit qui fonctionne _pas trop mal_ (quelle modestie, Benjamin...) mais que vous &#234;tes quelques uns &#224; trouver d&#233;cevant ou devons-nous perdurer devant la satisfaction d'un grand nombre ?

Si tu es venu &#224; l'AE avec la conviction que mac G &#233;tait comme macbidouille et avec l'intention de le v&#233;rifier de visu, tu as effectivement de quoi &#234;tre d&#233;&#231;u. Et nous de quoi &#234;tre ravis


----------



## Marcmaniac (18 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3973978 a dit:
			
		

> Bon. Posons le problème autrement...
> 
> Doit-on changer ce qu'on te dit qui fonctionne _pas trop mal_ (quelle modestie, Benjamin...) mais que vous êtes quelques uns à trouver décevant ou devons-nous perdurer devant la satisfaction d'un grand nombre ?
> 
> Si tu es venu à l'AE avec la conviction que mac G était comme macbidouille et avec l'intention de le vérifier de visu, tu as effectivement de quoi être déçu. Et nous de quoi être ravis



Je me permets d'intervenir sur ce sujet apparemment tabou : 
"C'est quoi au juste la ou les différences les + fondamentales entre mac G et mac B ?"

Merci !


----------



## Marcmaniac (18 Septembre 2006)

Marcmaniac a dit:


> Je me permets d'intervenir sur ce sujet apparemment tabou :
> "C'est quoi au juste la ou les différences les + fondamentales entre mac G et mac B ?"
> 
> Merci !



Et selon vous ....


----------



## Christpeople (18 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3973978 a dit:
			
		

> Bon. Posons le problème autrement...
> 
> Doit-on changer ce qu'on te dit qui fonctionne _pas trop mal_ (quelle modestie, Benjamin...) mais que vous êtes quelques uns à trouver décevant ou devons-nous perdurer devant la satisfaction d'un grand nombre ?
> 
> Si tu es venu à l'AE avec la conviction que mac G était comme macbidouille et avec l'intention de le vérifier de visu, tu as effectivement de quoi être déçu. Et nous de quoi être ravis



Je ne voulais pas comparer macG et MB mais plutôt dire qu'un peu plus d'animation aurait  été le bienvenue  Vous avez fait des choix en matière éditorial,... diffèrent de MB, que je respecte et que je plussoie -> un peu de diversité ne nuit pas .

Mais on peut soulever le problème que votre stand manquait de présence humaine et paraissait froid au regard du stand MB qui lui était animé


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

> "C'est quoi au juste la ou les diff&#233;rences les + fondamentales entre mac G et mac B ?"


Alors l&#224;... c'est int&#233;ressant comme question.

Malgr&#233; tout, bien que je ne sois pas mod&#233;rateur du forum rendez-vous, je dois quand m&#234;me rappeler que ce n'est pas le sujet du fil... 

Ensuite, pr&#233;dire que &#231;a va mal tourner... (pour conjurer le sort)

Ensuite, dire que normalement, lire l'un ou l'autre attentivement apporte une r&#233;ponse tr&#232;s judicieuse &#224; cette question.

Et enfin, mon avis est que ce n'est pas forc&#233;ment un tabou mais qu'il ne sert &#224; rien de parler des diff&#233;rences entre deux sites partenaires sur le forum public d'un de ces deux sites. C'est un appel au trollisme &#224; peine masqu&#233;  En gros, on aime l'un, ou on aime l'autre. On peut m&#234;me aimer les deux et encore m&#234;me, d&#233;tester les deux. &#199;a importe peu. Un site a une ligne &#233;ditoriale qui rencontre son lectorat. Les lignes &#233;ditoriales de ces deux sites sont diff&#233;rentes, et il ne faut pas &#234;tre sorti de Saint Cyr pour s'en rendre compte (oui, je sais, l'expression est mal choisie ). Et les forums de macgeneration ne sont pas un endroit o&#249; il convient de parler de la ligne &#233;ditoriale du site de macbidouille.

Voil&#224;.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Septembre 2006)

Sérieusement, quel est le rapport entre le (bon) fonctionnement des forums, la convivialité qui y règne, l'esprit qui anime celles et ceux qui le font vivre (admin, modo, users, boulets...) et la taille d'un stand sur une expo "parisienne" (et je ne parle même pas de cette histoire ridicule de tee-shirt même pas mouillés ) ??? ...   :mouais:  

Bref... le mistral souffle ici... apparemment un peu moins fort que dans la tête de certain(e)s...   

Bon, jahrom, ils sont à combien les tee-shirts déchirés de Mallow ?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

> Je ne voulais pas comparer macG et MB mais plut&#244;t dire qu'un peu plus d'animation aurait &#233;t&#233; le bienvenue  Vous avez fait des choix en mati&#232;re &#233;ditorial,... diff&#232;rent de MB, que je respecte et que je plussoie -> un peu de diversit&#233; ne nuit pas .
> 
> Mais on peut soulever le probl&#232;me que votre stand manquait de pr&#233;sence humaine et paraissait froid au regard du stand MB qui lui &#233;tait anim&#233;



Ce dernier point est recevable &#233;videmment  toutefois, il appara&#238;t que ce n'est pas forc&#233;ment &#233;vident de faire plus &#224; certains moments, et &#233;galement qu'en fonction des objectifs fix&#233;s pour notre pr&#233;sence sur le salon il se peut que tout se soit pass&#233; du mieux possible. Ce dont je suis intimement persuad&#233; 
Ces objectifs, ces choix, concernent les propri&#233;taires de la soci&#233;t&#233; macgeneration. Je n'en suis pas un. Mais je ne doute pas un instant que leurs choix concernent le d&#233;veloppement coh&#233;rent de leur soci&#233;t&#233;. Et je ne doute pas un instant non plus que leur envie est que la situation actuelle, propice &#224; la vie et au d&#233;veloppement de la "communaut&#233;" abrit&#233;e notamment dans les forums, perdure...
Faire confiance


----------



## jahrom (18 Septembre 2006)

Marcmaniac a dit:


> "C'est quoi au juste la ou les différences les + fondamentales entre mac G et mac B ?"
> 
> Merci !



Bah c'est exactement comme la différence entre le point B et le point G.

Le point G tout le monde connait mais personne ne sait ou c'est.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Bah c'est exactement comme la différence entre le point B et le point G.
> 
> Le point G tout le monde connait mais personne ne sait ou c'est.


Non non Mackie... Ce n'est pas DTC... :mouais:


----------



## nicolasf (18 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3974032 a dit:
			
		

> Ces objectifs, ces choix, concernent les propriétaires de la société macgeneration. Je n'en suis pas un. Mais je ne doute pas un instant que leurs choix concernent le développement cohérent de leur société. Et je ne doute pas un instant non plus que leur envie est que la situation actuelle, propice à la vie et au développement de la "communauté" abritée notamment dans les forums, perdure...
> Faire confiance



Si je puis me permettre : ce point m'étonne. Je pensais pour ma part que cet état était tout simple un manque de moyen, ou de motivation ou une autre raison qui faisait finalement que MacGé avait fait tout ce qu'ils avaient pu, et que le résultat était là.

Mais si cela relève d'un choix conscient, d'une stratégie de développement, c'est tout différent. Je m'étonne d'ailleurs qu'il y ait une stratégie de développement pour un forum et je m'étonne d'autant plus s'il y en a une, de ne pas savoir laquelle. 

Bref, ce que j'aimerais bien connaître, ce sont justement ces raisons qui ont poussé MacGé à participer de telle façon et pas de telle autre à l'AE, et puis par suite, connaître quels sont les objectifs de la société, puisque société il y a. Je suppose que les membres de ce forum ont le droit d'être informé de la chose, mais si je me trompe, je veux bien savoir aussi pourquoi.

En clair, j'aimerais des éclaircissements. Et savoir éventuellement où trouver ces infos s'il y a un endroit où je pourrais les trouver. 

Merci par avance.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

nico_linux a dit:


> Si je puis me permettre : ce point m'étonne. Je pensais pour ma part que cet état était tout simple un manque de moyen, ou de motivation ou une autre raison qui faisait finalement que MacGé avait fait tout ce qu'ils avaient pu, et que le résultat était là.



Il y a d'un côté un manque de moyen... humain. J'aurais par exemple aimé être là 5 jours, mais comme tout un chacun, je n'ai que 5 semaines de vacances, gagnées à la sueur de mon front et 5 jours, c'est cher  Je rappelle que si macgeneration est une société, tout le staff est bénévole. 



nico_linux a dit:


> Mais si cela relève d'un choix conscient, d'une stratégie de développement, c'est tout différent. Je m'étonne d'ailleurs qu'il y ait une stratégie de développement pour un forum et je m'étonne d'autant plus s'il y en a une, de ne pas savoir laquelle.


La stratégie de développement existe pour la société. Le forum n'est pas la société. Il ne faut pas mélanger les choses. Ensuite les choix stratégiques d'une société ne regarde que ses développeurs. Macgeneration n'est pas cotée en bourse et nous (toi, moi...) n'en sommes pas actionnaires.



nico_linux a dit:


> Bref, ce que j'aimerais bien connaître, ce sont justement ces raisons qui ont poussé MacGé à participer de telle façon et pas de telle autre à l'AE, et puis par suite, connaître quels sont les objectifs de la société, puisque société il y a. Je suppose que les membres de ce forum ont le droit d'être informé de la chose, mais si je me trompe, je veux bien savoir aussi pourquoi.


Selon moi, et j'insiste, ça n'engage que moi, tu te trompes, oui  Le forum est un espace public qui est mis à votre disposition pour échanger, sur des sujets techniques et divers. Et le seul développement envisageable pour le forum est celui que la modération influence. Rien à voir avec le développement de la SARL 



nico_linux a dit:


> En clair, j'aimerais des éclaircissements. Et savoir éventuellement où trouver ces infos s'il y a un endroit où je pourrais les trouver.
> 
> Merci par avance.


Les données concernant la SARL de macgeneration sont disponibles par la home page. Pour tout ce qui est annonces autres, cela concerne donc les administrateurs et ne peut se faire qu'à leur discrétion, si ils jugent nécessaire de devoir le faire  Depuis les nombreuses années que le site existe, tout a toujours été très bien géré, sans avoir de compte à rendre à personne, je n'imaginerais même pas leur en demander moi-même


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Septembre 2006)

Personnellement, je pr&#233;f&#232;re que "MacG" investisse dans du mat&#233;riel (serveurs...) profitable aux forums, plut&#244;t que dans la location d'un emplacement de 100 m2 sur l'AE...
Je pr&#233;f&#233;re que MacG d&#233;pense de l'argent pour am&#233;liorer l'interface des forums (Vbull...) plut&#244;t que dans la commercialisation de tee-shirts (dont le choix du (des) motif donnerait lieux &#224; 258 pages de posts de m&#233;contents  ).

Par ailleurs, en parlant de notori&#233;t&#233;, il suffit, je pense, de regarder les chiffres : nombre de posts (bon ok, sans le bar  ), nombre d'inscrits, de nouveaux membres...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

Et quand bien m&#234;me &#231;a ne fonctionnerait pas si bien que &#231;a, &#231;a serait un choix qu'il ne nous appartiendrait pas de commenter


----------



## Christpeople (18 Septembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Personnellement, je préfère que "MacG" investisse dans du matériel (serveurs...) profitable aux forums, plutôt que dans la location d'un emplacement de 100 m2 sur l'AE...
> Je préfére que MacG dépense de l'argent pour améliorer l'interface des forums (Vbull...) plutôt que dans la commercialisation de tee-shirts (dont le choix du (des) motif donnerait lieux à 258 pages de posts de mécontents  ).
> 
> Par ailleurs, en parlant de notoriété, il suffit, je pense, de regarder les chiffres (nombre de posts (bon ok, sans le bar  ), nombre d'inscrits, de nouveaux membres...




Ton voeux pour les t-shirt n'a pas été pris en compte -> en prenant un pack d'un an, on a un t-shirt gratuit 

Pour les chiffres, il y'en a plus de 50000 membres mais combien sont des lecteurs régulier, combien sont des multi pseudos...etc donc le chiffre est a revoir a la baisse et ce de manière très significative  Et que a propos du bar (dans lequel je n'ai jamais encore posté, ça va arriver  )si on l'enlève, le trafic du forum sera réduit, enfin c'est ce que je vois, après je peux me tromper


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

La proportion de membres actifs ou inactifs est la m&#234;me pour tous les forums. La r&#232;gle arithm&#233;tique s'applique donc &#224; tous les chiffres du genre. Les multi pseudos sont interdits sur les forums de macgeneration. L'utilisation de multi-pseudo est un motif de bannissement. &#199;a ne veut pas dire qu'il n'y en a pas, &#231;a veut juste dire que ceux qui en ont plusieurs s'exposent &#224; des contrari&#233;t&#233;s notables en cas de d&#233;couverte "fortuites". Ainsi, toi qui est inscrit depuis 8 jours, comment peux-tu dire que ce chiffre est &#224; revoir &#224; la baisse de fa&#231;on _significative_ ? C'est &#233;tonnant que tu sois &#224; m&#234;me de voir tant de choses ? Serions-nous aveugles ?


----------



## nicolasf (18 Septembre 2006)

Merci pour ces éléments de réponses BackCat.

Je comprends en fait que j'ai une vision fausse de MacGé. Pour moi, c'est une communauté autour d'un forum et avec en plus des nouvelles, un blog, etc. Dans cette vision, je ne vois pas pourquoi il y aurait une entreprise ni surtout en quoi les membres de la communauté n'auraient pas droit de s'intéresser aux problèmes de celle-ci.

Mais, si je comprends bien, c'est dans l'autre sens qu'il faudrait le voir : un site qui est le site d'une entreprise, avec des actus, un blog et puis, un forum.

Ceci dit, un site ne servant à rien sans lecteurs et les lecteurs étant majoritairement, je suppose, des membres du forum, peut-être ont-ils (ces lecteurs) un mot à dire ? Peut-être (c'est un avis fort peu sûr hein) que l'ensemble gagnerait à plus de transparence, non ? Enfin, peut-être est-ce moi qui ai du mal mais même en allant sur la page principale et en regardant "À notre sujet" (qu'il faut trouver par ailleurs), je ne trouve pas ça très clair...

Mais je me pose sans doute trop de questions...


----------



## Christpeople (18 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3974167 a dit:
			
		

> La proportion de membres actifs ou inactifs est la m&#234;me pour tous les forums. La r&#232;gle arithm&#233;tique s'applique donc &#224; tous les chiffres du genre. Les multi pseudos sont interdits sur les forums de macgeneration. L'utilisation de multi-pseudo est un motif de bannissement. &#199;a ne veut pas dire qu'il n'y en a pas, &#231;a veut juste dire que ceux qui en ont plusieurs s'exposent &#224; des contrari&#233;t&#233;s notables en cas de d&#233;couverte "fortuites". Ainsi, toi qui est inscrit depuis 8 jours, comment peux-tu dire que ce chiffre est &#224; revoir &#224; la baisse de fa&#231;on _significative_ ? C'est &#233;tonnant que tu sois &#224; m&#234;me de voir tant de choses ? Serions-nous aveugles ?



Comme marqu&#233; dans mon premier post, macG n'est pas mon premier forum, (MB, N9ws,...) donc je m'y connais bien pour savoir sur les stats des membres  et je sais par exp&#233;rience que les multipseudos et autre compte inactif (surtout ceux qui pose une question et une fois obtenue leur r&#233;ponse ne viennent plus)  repr&#233;sente une part non n&#233;gligeable des membres inscrits 

Sinon je n'ai pas de don de clairvoyance mais un peu de logique :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

Ta vision n'est toujours pas exacte  Le site macgeneration est bien comme tu le per&#231;ois, et non la r&#233;surgence visible d'un soci&#233;t&#233;. La soci&#233;t&#233; est pr&#233;sente pour d'autres aspects. Dans la gen&#232;se, le site et les forums ont exist&#233;. Ensuite, pour d'autres raisons, une soci&#233;t&#233; a &#233;t&#233; cr&#233;&#233;e en marge de ce site.

L&#224;, il appartient aux administrateurs si ils le d&#233;sirent de r&#233;pondre &#224; d'autres questions plus pr&#233;cises, je n'ai pas moi-m&#234;me les informations pour &#233;claircir vos coins d'ombre


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> Comme marqu&#233; dans mon premier post, macG n'est pas mon premier forum, (MB, N9ws,...) donc je m'y connais bien pour savoir sur les stats des membres  et je sais par exp&#233;rience que les multipseudos et autre compte inactif (surtout ceux qui pose une question et une fois obtenue leur r&#233;ponse ne viennent plus)  repr&#233;sente une part non n&#233;gligeable des membres inscrits
> 
> Sinon je n'ai pas de don de clairvoyance mais un peu de logique :rateau:


Et bien &#233;coute... Alors si tu as &#233;t&#233; mod&#233;rateur ou administrateur d'un de ces sites, tu dois effectivement savoir tr&#232;s pr&#233;cis&#233;ment de quoi il en retourne, et savoir que toute proportion gard&#233;e, le nombre de membres de macgeneration est loin d'&#234;tre n&#233;gligeable  Ensuite, si tu n'as &#233;t&#233; que membre de ces forums, tu connais ce qui se cache derri&#232;re le lien "membres" et tu sais te servir des crit&#232;res de classement, comme, par exemple, nombre de messages  Tu pourras donc trouver toi-m&#234;me les r&#233;ponses &#224; tes questions 




La voyance, j'aurais compris. La clairvoyance, c'est vraiment dommage


----------



## Christpeople (18 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3974189 a dit:
			
		

> .
> 
> L&#224;, il appartient aux administrateurs si ils le d&#233;sirent de r&#233;pondre &#224; d'autres questions plus pr&#233;cises, je n'ai pas moi-m&#234;me les informations pour &#233;claircir vos coins d'ombre





Merci pour ta franchise  et d'avoir prit du temps pour nous repondre 

 



 



edit: c'est mon 151 eme post en 8 jours :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3974154 a dit:
			
		

> Et quand bien même ça ne fonctionnerait pas si bien que ça, ça serait un choix qu'il ne nous appartiendrait pas de commenter



Certes, ce n'est là qu'un avis personnel...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

Je sais bien  Je voulais appuyer l&#224;-dessus pour que les "nouveaux" comprennent bien


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3974198 a dit:
			
		

> Je sais bien  Je voulais appuyer là-dessus pour que les "nouveaux" comprennent bien



"Nouveau"... oui oui... c'est cela même...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> Merci pour ta franchise  et d'avoir prit du temps pour nous repondre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ce site me tient &#224; c&#339;ur. J'essaye de faire en sorte qu'il soit bien compris


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> "Nouveau"... oui oui... c'est cela même...


Non. Amok n'a pas mes identifiants...


----------



## Christpeople (18 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3974204 a dit:
			
		

> Ce site me tient à cur. J'essaye de faire en sorte qu'il soit bien compris




Je vois ça :rateau: 

Backcat+ macG =  :love: :love: :love: 



:rose:


----------



## Marcmaniac (18 Septembre 2006)

Je trouve cette discussion très intéressante, les questions et les interrogations des lecteurs/utilisateurs de MacG pertinentes et témoignent de l'intérêt de ceux-ci à ce site et à Apple...
                               Pas de quoi fouetter un chat !:hosto: 
Rappelons que tout est parti de constats vécus, d'expériences personnelles à l'AE et qu'il est bien évident hors de questions de généraliser les débats....

Grâce à ce post, j'ai appris des choses, notamment que MacBidouille est foncièrement différent de MacGénération, je vais y  de plus près !

J'ai entendu des bribes sur la politique de développement de MacGénération (et ne l'ai pas compris:modo: ) 

Pour conclure, je dirais que je prends toujours beaucoup de plaisir à lire les news de MacG, de participer à ses forums, de comprendre le monde Apple toujours un peu mieux !
 
Merci donc à vous tous et bon développement à ce site !


----------



## benjamin (18 Septembre 2006)

Quelques pr&#233;cisions rapides en vrac, BackCat ayant d&#233;j&#224; bien d&#233;blay&#233; le terrain.  



nico_linux a dit:


> Je comprends en fait que j'ai une vision fausse de MacG&#233;. Pour moi, c'est une communaut&#233; autour d'un forum et avec en plus des nouvelles, un blog, etc. Dans cette vision, je ne vois pas pourquoi il y aurait une entreprise ni surtout en quoi les membres de la communaut&#233; n'auraient pas droit de s'int&#233;resser aux probl&#232;mes de celle-ci.



C'est en effet une erreur de croire que les forums sont au c&#339;ur du site. Mais je ne t'en veux pas,  c'est propre &#224; nombre d'habitu&#233;s de ces lieux. Concr&#232;tement, les forums ne repr&#233;sentent, &#224; la louche, que le quart/tiers du trafic de notre site. Ce sont les actualit&#233;s qui tirent MacGeneration, qui lui permettent de d&#233;finir sa position - &#233;ditoriale, notamment -, de nouer les meilleurs contacts avec les annonceurs (c'est l'espace le plus valoris&#233; ; les forums, v&#233;ritables machines &#224; pages vues, ayant g&#233;n&#233;ralement mauvaise r&#233;putation), de faire vivre l'ensemble du site. Ce qui ne signifie pas que MacGeneration doit s'y r&#233;sumer. N&#233;anmoins les forums, ce qu'il s'y passe, ce qu'il s'y cr&#233;&#233;, sont de mon point de vue indispensables, et pas d'un point de vue comptable. "L'esprit communautaire", pouvait-on lire. Il suffisait d'assister aux rencontres du week-end pour le jauger.



nico_linux a dit:


> Mais, si je comprends bien, c'est dans l'autre sens qu'il faudrait le voir : un site qui est le site d'une entreprise, avec des actus, un blog et puis, un forum. [...] Bref, ce que j'aimerais bien conna&#238;tre, ce sont justement ces raisons qui ont pouss&#233; MacG&#233; &#224; participer de telle fa&#231;on et pas de telle autre &#224; l'AE, et puis par suite, conna&#238;tre quels sont les objectifs de la soci&#233;t&#233;, puisque soci&#233;t&#233; il y a. Je suppose que les membres de ce forum ont le droit d'&#234;tre inform&#233; de la chose, mais si je me trompe, je veux bien savoir aussi pourquoi.



Parler du "site d'une entreprise" me para&#238;t quelque peu exag&#233;r&#233;. La SARL nous apporte une structure. Une cr&#233;dibilit&#233; vis-&#224;-vis de nos annonceurs. Nous incite &#224; nous r&#233;unir plus fr&#233;quemment autour d'une table pour d&#233;finir nos plans, discuter de nos &#233;volutions, de l'attribution de nos moyens. MacGeneration, c'est depuis un an et demi un salari&#233; &#224; plein temps, dont c'est la principale source de revenus. Un autre salari&#233; depuis l'&#233;t&#233;. S&#251;rement d'autres un jour. L'objectif d'une entreprise &#233;tant - d&#233;sol&#233; si je prof&#232;re quelques gros mots - de se d&#233;velopper et de gagner de l'argent, cela en proposant toujours un meilleur site &#224; nos lecteurs, comme le ferait, par exemple, un journal. Notre diff&#233;rence, c'est que que nous partons d'un statut associatif et avons d&#251; progressivement nous professionaliser - objectif qui fut tr&#232;s t&#244;t celui de MacGeneration -, ce qui implique quelques arbitrages qui ont pu transpara&#238;tre cette ann&#233;e &#224; l'Apple expo. Les sites Mac am&#233;ricains ont d&#233;j&#224; boucl&#233; ce processus. D'autres fran&#231;ais suivront, dont un tr&#232;s prochainement. Et tant mieux pour le monde Mac, qui s'en trouve renforc&#233;.



nico_linux a dit:


> Ceci dit, un site ne servant &#224; rien sans lecteurs et les lecteurs &#233;tant majoritairement, je suppose, des membres du forum, peut-&#234;tre ont-ils (ces lecteurs) un mot &#224; dire ? Peut-&#234;tre (c'est un avis fort peu s&#251;r hein) que l'ensemble gagnerait &#224; plus de transparence, non ? Enfin, peut-&#234;tre est-ce moi qui ai du mal mais m&#234;me en allant sur la page principale et en regardant "&#192; notre sujet" (qu'il faut trouver par ailleurs), je ne trouve pas &#231;a tr&#232;s clair...
> 
> Mais je me pose sans doute trop de questions...



Je n'ai pas de donn&#233;es pr&#233;cises et actualis&#233;es sous la main, mais je pense que les lecteurs ne sont justement pas majoritairement des membres des forums. Cela doit se jouer &#224; peu, je te l'accorde, mais le nombre de lecteurs qui n'ont jamais mis les pieds sur les forums est loin d'&#234;tre n&#233;gligeable.

Quant &#224; la transparence, regarde l&#224; aussi comment proc&#232;de la presse. &#201;videmment, notre histoire nous incite &#224; &#234;tre plus ouverts, &#224; l'&#233;coute. J'estime que nous y parvenons. Je t'invite n&#233;anmoins dans un premier temps &#224; relire ce sujet, initi&#233; l'an dernier, o&#249; quelques probl&#233;matiques &#233;voqu&#233;es ici &#233;taient abord&#233;es.


----------



## Lalis (18 Septembre 2006)

Je tiens à tirer mon chapeau aux modos et admins de ce fil, mention spéciale à BackCat, pour la clarté des explications et la volonté d'apaisement qui les anime.


----------



## Christpeople (18 Septembre 2006)

benjamin a dit:


> Parler du "site d'une entreprise" me para&#238;t quelque peu exag&#233;r&#233;. La SARL nous apporte une structure. Une cr&#233;dibilit&#233; vis-&#224;-vis de nos annonceurs. Nous incite &#224; nous r&#233;unir plus fr&#233;quemment autour d'une table pour d&#233;finir nos plans, discuter de nos &#233;volutions, de l'attribution de nos moyens. MacGeneration, c'est depuis un an et demi un salari&#233; &#224; plein temps, dont c'est la principale source de revenus. Un autre salari&#233; depuis l'&#233;t&#233;. S&#251;rement d'autres un jour. L'objectif d'une entreprise &#233;tant - d&#233;sol&#233; si je prof&#232;re quelques gros mots - de se d&#233;velopper et de gagner de l'argent, cela en proposant toujours un meilleur site &#224; nos lecteurs, comme le ferait, par exemple, un journal.




Le mot profit, n'est  pas un "gros mot", l'argent n'est pas un tabou....c'est un mot comme un autre... 

Je sais que c'est CL97 le premier salari&#233; mais qui est le deuxi&#232;me?  



Merci pour tes explications


----------



## benjamin (18 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> Le mot profit, n'est  pas un "gros mot", l'argent n'est pas un tabou....c'est un mot comme un autre...
> 
> Je sais que c'est CL97 le premier salarié mais qui est le deuxième?



Oh, tu sais, cela peut être un exercice délicat.  
Christophe est en effet le premier salarié. Guillaume (Slug) est venu nous donner un coup de main dans le développement technique du site, notamment sa réécriture depuis les fondations (très prochainement en test), ce qui n'était pas joué d'avance. 
Pour le reste, hormis François qui poursuit ses études d'avocat, tous les autres administrateurs ont un boulot en dehors de MacGeneration.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

C'est bizarre, mais l&#224;, je ne vois pas quel est l'int&#233;r&#234;t de cette question...


----------



## Christpeople (18 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3974438 a dit:
			
		

> C'est bizarre, mais là, je ne vois pas quel est l'intérêt de cette question...



la curiosité :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

&#199;a, par contre, c'est un vilain d&#233;faut.


----------



## Christpeople (18 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3974448 a dit:
			
		

> Ça, par contre, c'est un vilain défaut.



On dit ça mais c'est une bonne qualité aussi


----------



## nicolasf (18 Septembre 2006)

Merci benjamin pour ces précisions et en particulier pour le lien qui m'a éclairé sur quelques points. Je suis étonné pour ce qui concerne le forum...

Au risque de paraître insistant, j'aimerais bien connaître, plus par curiosité que par vrais intérêts, quelle est la stratégie de cette entreprise (et donc de MacGé, le site), dans quel sens par exemple elle compte évoluer. Un exemple, pour quoi prévoir de nouveaux salariés ? Pour une sorte de journal internet sur le mac, pour pouvoir tester du matériel ? Ou... ? Ce n'est peut-être pas le meilleur endroit pour en parler ceci dit...

Merci encore.


----------



## Christpeople (18 Septembre 2006)

nico_linux a dit:


> Merci benjamin pour ces précisions et en particulier pour le lien qui m'a éclairé sur quelques points. Je suis étonné pour ce qui concerne le forum...
> 
> Au risque de paraître insistant, j'aimerais bien connaître, plus par curiosité que par vrais intérêts, quelle est la stratégie de cette entreprise (et donc de MacGé, le site), dans quel sens par exemple elle compte évoluer. Un exemple, pour quoi prévoir de nouveaux salariés ? Pour une sorte de journal internet sur le mac, pour pouvoir tester du matériel ? Ou... ? Ce n'est peut-être pas le meilleur endroit pour en parler ceci dit...
> 
> Merci encore.



Ou vivre de sa passion... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

> On dit &#231;a mais c'est une bonne qualit&#233; aussi


Dans quel cas ? Tu es chasseur de t&#234;te ? Envoy&#233; par un autre site pour recruter l'&#233;lite pionni&#232;re de macgeneration ? Pour quelqu'un qui porte le christ dans son pseudo, ce commandement jud&#233;o-chr&#233;tien devrait pourtant &#234;tre pr&#233;sent &#224; ton esprit 
Et puis... tu sembles &#234;tre bien au courant de tout ce qui se passe sur macgeneration. La curiosit&#233; du faux-"nioube" fait souvent plisser les yeux. Les temps o&#249; on ne se m&#233;fiait pas de son prochain sont r&#233;volus, malheureusement...


----------



## Christpeople (18 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3974463 a dit:
			
		

> Dans quel cas ? Tu es chasseur de tête ? Envoyé par un autre site pour recruter l'élite pionnière de macgeneration ? Pour quelqu'un qui porte le christ dans son pseudo, ce commandement judéo-chrétien devrait pourtant être présent à ton esprit
> Et puis... tu sembles être bien au courant de tout ce qui se passe sur macgeneration. La curiosité du faux-"nioube" fait souvent plisser les yeux. Les temps où on ne se méfiait pas de son prochain sont révolus, malheureusement...



Tu n'es pas le seul a me sortir la remarque par rapport a une religion... mais christ est et restera l'abreviation de Christophe :rateau: 

Non je ne suis pas un rabateur :rateau:  juste quelqu'un qui a une facheuse tendance a trop curieux :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

Je pense plut&#244;t que tu es encore autre chose  Mais ce n'est pas tr&#232;s grave, somme toute 

On ne s'est pas crois&#233; tout derni&#232;rement ? :mouais:


----------



## Christpeople (18 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3974492 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense plutôt que tu es encore autre chose  Mais ce n'est pas très grave, somme toute
> 
> On ne s'est pas croisé tout dernièrement ? :mouais:



Peut être? étais-tu a l'AE samedi matin


----------



## benjamin (18 Septembre 2006)

nico_linux a dit:


> Merci benjamin pour ces pr&#233;cisions et en particulier pour le lien qui m'a &#233;clair&#233; sur quelques points. Je suis &#233;tonn&#233; pour ce qui concerne le forum...
> 
> Au risque de para&#238;tre insistant, j'aimerais bien conna&#238;tre, plus par curiosit&#233; que par vrais int&#233;r&#234;ts, quelle est la strat&#233;gie de cette entreprise (et donc de MacG&#233;, le site), dans quel sens par exemple elle compte &#233;voluer. Un exemple, pour quoi pr&#233;voir de nouveaux salari&#233;s ? Pour une sorte de journal internet sur le mac, pour pouvoir tester du mat&#233;riel ? Ou... ? Ce n'est peut-&#234;tre pas le meilleur endroit pour en parler ceci dit...
> 
> Merci encore.



Tant qu'&#224; faire. 
Franchement, et sans volont&#233; d'appitoiement, je crois que tu n'as pas id&#233;e de tout le boulot qu'il y a derri&#232;re MacG. Les news &#224; longueur de journ&#233;e sur le Mac et l'iPod (chapeau Vincent), les tests Mac et iPod (you you, il y en a ici et l&#224;  ), la gestion commerciale et technique, le d&#233;veloppement, l'administration, la mod&#233;ration, etc. L&#224; encore, reprends l'analogie avec la presse papier. Un magasine peut &#234;tre fait seul par un mec surmen&#233;, ou mieux fait &#224; deux, &#224; trois, etc. Il n'y a m&#234;me pas &#224; r&#233;fl&#233;chir pour voir comment compte &#233;voluer MacG, si ?


----------



## Lamar (18 Septembre 2006)

Lalis a dit:


> Je tiens à tirer mon chapeau aux modos et admins de ce fil, *mention spéciale à BackCat, pour la clarté des explications et la volonté d'apaisement qui les anime.
> *



Eh ben, quand on a déjà eu affaire à BackCat sur les forums qu'il modère on ne songe pas à louer en premier sa volonté d'apaisement    
Mais c'est vrai qu'il faut saluer l'effort qu'il a fait dans cette discussion.


----------



## Lamar (18 Septembre 2006)

Salut à tous,

Pour en revenir au stand du Pommier, je crois que la déception tient surtout au fait que les habitués de ce forum auraient aimé pouvoir discuter en vrai avec des gens qu'ils ont l'habitude de lire sur les forums de MAcGé, avec qui ils partagent des points de vue et des idées régulièrement. Je crois que tout le monde est conscient du travail accompli par les organisateurs (je n'ose pas dire propriétaires) de ce site et les propositions qui sont faites ne sont pas des reproches mais plutôt des idées pour les aider à améliorer les choses. Le fait de rencontrer des Macgéens au bar, j'aurais dû y penser, mais cela ne m'a pas effleuré ce jour là. En plus je me vois mal me pointer au bar et interpeller chacun en disant salut c'est moi Lamar (et encore je ressemble beaucoup à mon avatar) de MacGénération.
Enfin bref tout ça pour dire que l'idée du badge permettant de ce reconnaitre me semble excellente, il permettrait de se retrouver même en dehors du stand du Pommier (dans le genre du tour de cou distribué par Aquafadas que l'on voyait partout) et d'entamer les discussions. A envisager pour l'année prochaine (et en plus vendu par MacGé sur son stand ou à l'entrée pour une somme symbolique ce serait parfait) (oup's, ça ne doit pas correspondre à la ligne éditoriale ça  )

Nicolas

P.S. la blague concernant mon avatar ne fait rire que moi, je suis blanc, je mesure 1m 78 et pèse 70 kg


----------



## lumai (18 Septembre 2006)

bah pour rencontrer des macg&#233;ens il y a les restos et les soir&#233;es aussi. &#231;a peut &#234;tre un verre pendant ou apr&#232;s l'AE.
les "soir&#233;es" annonc&#233;es sur le forums rendez vous sont ouvertes &#224; tous les macg&#233;ens. Certes ils y a des gens qui se connaissent d&#233;j&#224; qui y participent mais leur but est aussi pour d'autres de passer le pas justement.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

Lamar a dit:


> Eh ben, quand on a d&#233;j&#224; eu affaire &#224; BackCat sur les forums qu'il mod&#232;re on ne songe pas &#224; louer en premier sa volont&#233; d'apaisement
> Mais c'est vrai qu'il faut saluer l'effort qu'il a fait dans cette discussion.


Merci pour le salut. Pour le reste, si tu as quelque chose &#224; me dire personnellement, je te d&#233;conseille d'utiliser le forum public  Il y a les commentaires de mon profil pour &#231;a, et je n'efface ni n'&#233;dite jamais ce qu'on y &#233;crit  &#231;a aura peut-&#234;tre plus de force pour persuader les gens qui ne me connaissent pas de la b&#234;te m&#233;chancet&#233; qui m'anime  Je con&#231;ois que ma fa&#231;on de faire puisse sembler obscure aux plus herm&#233;tiques 


> les habitu&#233;s de ce forum auraient aim&#233; pouvoir discuter en vrai avec des gens qu'ils ont l'habitude de lire sur les forums de MacG&#233;


L'Apple Expo n'est pas faite pour &#231;a. Heureusement. Par contre, il y a un sous forum rendez-vous du plus pur style qui le permet 


> En plus je me vois mal me pointer au bar et interpeller chacun en disant salut c'est moi Lamar (et encore je ressemble beaucoup &#224; mon avatar) de MacG&#233;n&#233;ration.


Si je te suis bien, tu voudrais que le stand macgeneration permette aux membres du forum de se rencontrer. Mais si le stand permet &#231;a, tu n'oseras pas y aller parce que tu te vois mal te pr&#233;senter aux autres. Enfait, tu voudrais les voir... sans qu'ils te voient. 
Bon. En fait je ne te suis pas...  Enfin, moi non plus je ne ressemble pas &#224; mon avatar  Pascal77, lui, beaucoup plus par contre 


> (dans le genre du tour de cou distribu&#233; par Aquafadas que l'on voyait partout) et d'entamer les discussions. A envisager pour l'ann&#233;e prochaine (et en plus vendu par MacG&#233; sur son stand ou &#224; l'entr&#233;e pour une somme symbolique ce serait parfait)


Tu veux dire qu'on aurait d&#251; vendre les tours de cou qu'on offrait gratuitement sur le stand ?  



(moi aussi je d&#233;connais pour l'avatar  je lui ressemble vraiment )


----------



## HImac in touch (18 Septembre 2006)

Ouais cool &#231;a me plairait bien moi de vous voir In Real Life ( woah l'accent t'as vu   ). Pour parler un peu quoi  moi je dis  +1 

[MGZ] BackCat : Enfin, moi non plus je ne ressemble pas &#224; mon avatar  Pascal77, lui, beaucoup plus par contre 


Moi c'est ma photo prise &#224; l'Apple Expo l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re   si si je vous assure c'est moi


----------



## Melounette (19 Septembre 2006)

Bah Lamar, tu pouvais MPéter les gens que tu voulais rencontrer. Et pis y avait effectivement plein de rendez-vous de prévus à côté, suffit d'être là. Au pire t'en organise un genre "On se retrouve à telle heure à la sortie au stand fumeurs".
Mais je reconnais que c'est pas simple de se faire connaitre sur un stand où ils s'éclatent au Malibu-Coca. Ca tue un peu.:bebe: 

HImac in touch, je veux bien te rencontrer si tu me prêtes ton jouet mauve lumineux.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

Tiens ! Tu tombes bien mel'. Dis leur, toi, que je suis pire en vrai !


----------



## Stargazer (19 Septembre 2006)

Si elle le fait pas je veux bien me dévouer ...


----------



## Melounette (19 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3974750 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ! Tu tombes bien mel'. Dis leur, toi, que je suis pire en vrai !


Bah c'est surtout quand il sourit qu'il ressemble à son avatar.:affraid: 
Faites gaffe les gars, c'est un vrai balèze, j'ai à peine osé l'approcher. En plus tu te prends la honte devant tout le monde.:rose: "Ah c'est toi Melounette alors !"Mômaaaan. 
M'en fous, j'avais amené Stargazer comme Outsider, il te met la pâté quand tu veux.:bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

Tu parles du mec qui se fait servir une Grim' le plus lentement au monde ? mouhahahahahaha !!! Pfff


----------



## Melounette (19 Septembre 2006)

Oui bon d'accord, le choix était pas très judicieux. Mais j'avais que ça.
Mais j'avais un plan B, la fuite, c'est le mieux.
Fuyez !!!!!!!!


----------



## Stargazer (19 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3974760 a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles du mec qui se fait servir une Grim' le plus lentement au monde ? mouhahahahahaha !!! Pfff



Ouais mais l'important c'est qu'elle arrive !


----------



## Lamar (19 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Bah Lamar, tu pouvais MPéter les gens que tu voulais rencontrer. Et pis y avait effectivement plein de rendez-vous de prévus à côté, suffit d'être là. Au pire t'en organise un genre "On se retrouve à telle heure à la sortie au stand fumeurs".



Je ne suis pas Parisien (ça me gêne , ça me gêne ... chanson connue à une époque lointaine) et je pense qu'il aurait été difficile de prévoir des rendez-vous avec des gens que j'avais envie de voir (personne en particulier d'ailleurs, à part Jeff et Gibet_b) pour l'unique journée où j'ai pu aller à l'Apple expo. Disons que les anciens (ceci est dit avec tout le respect qu'ils méritent) ont pris des habitudes (se rencontrer, boire des coups, manger ensemble, boire des coups, boire des coups, ...) que les nouveaux aimeraient pouvoir adopter aussi. C'est juste un regret, cela ne m'a pas gaché ma visite à l'AE, ni le plaisir que j'ai à venir sur les forums (et le reste du site) de MacGé.

@ BackCat : je n'ai aucun reproche à te faire (donc les mp ou autres ne sont pas utiles), tu auras noté les smileys qui émaillaient mon post. Au contraire j'apprécie la plupart de tes interventions, surtout depuis que je sais que tu es physiquement beau (puisque tu ressembles à ton avatar) et balèze


----------



## iNano (19 Septembre 2006)

Lamar a dit:


> Je ne suis pas Parisien (ça me gêne , ça me gêne ... chanson connue à une époque lointaine) et je pense qu'il aurait été difficile de prévoir des rendez-vous avec des gens que j'avais envie de voir (personne en particulier d'ailleurs, à part Jeff et Gibet_b) pour l'unique journée où j'ai pu aller à l'Apple expo. Disons que les anciens (ceci est dit avec tout le respect qu'ils méritent) ont pris des habitudes (se rencontrer, boire des coups, manger ensemble, boire des coups, boire des coups, ...) que les nouveaux aimeraient pouvoir adopter aussi. C'est juste un regret, cela ne m'a pas gaché ma visite à l'AE, ni le plaisir que j'ai à venir sur les forums (et le reste du site) de MacGé.



Alors ça, ne pas être parisien, c'est pas un facteur d'exclusion... Nous on est venues de notre campagne profonde et on a été fort bien accueillies (c'est un euphémisme, mais j'essaie de modérer mon enthousiasme  )... 
Tout ça pour dire que parfois, ben il suffit juste de se bouger un peu, même si c'est vrai que ça fait peur de se dire qu'on va rencontrer BackCat, ou Benjamin eek:  )... Enfin, voilà... Faut se donner les moyens de ce qu'on veut !


----------



## twk (19 Septembre 2006)

A la prochaine je vais m'arranger pour voir du monde (surtout les photographes et les tarés :love: donc BackCat forcémment   ), parceque la c'était tellement speed que j'ai pas trop eu le temps de m'organiser... En plus quand je suis passé sur le pommier y'avait pas grand monde 

Je plussoi avec iNano, pas besoin d'être parisien pour se rencontrer


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

D'ailleurs, faisons tomber le mythe... 



Je ne suis pas parisien


----------



## NED (19 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3974750 a dit:
			
		

> Dis leur, toi, que je suis pire en vrai !



JE CONFIRME !!


----------



## NED (19 Septembre 2006)

[QUOTE='[MGZ]

Je ne suis pas parisien   [/QUOTE]

JE CONFIRME UNE NOUVELLE FOIS !!


----------



## wip (19 Septembre 2006)

Lamar a dit:


> ... Disons que *les anciens* (ceci est dit avec tout le respect qu'ils méritent) ont pris des habitudes (se rencontrer, boire des coups, manger ensemble, boire des coups, boire des coups, ...) que les nouveaux aimeraient pouvoir adopter aussi.


Ch'ui un ancien Yeessssss !!! P'tain, on vieillit vite sur MacGé. Bientot la retraite !!


----------



## Melounette (19 Septembre 2006)

wip a dit:


> Ch'ui un ancien Yeessssss !!! P'tain, on vieillit vite sur MacGé. Bientot la retraite !!


Ah bin 2002 quand même, moi je me retrouve propulsée ancienne en étant arrivée cette année. Ca me laisse coite.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Ca me laisse coite.


Et nous donc !!!


----------



## jahrom (19 Septembre 2006)

Lamar a dit:


> Mais c'est vrai qu'il faut saluer l'effort qu'il a fait dans cette discussion.



Ha ça c'est sur ! je lui tire ma révérence au BackCat : Perdre autant d'énergie à expliquer quelque chose d'incompréhensible à des gens qui ne veulent pas comprendre...

Chapeau bas.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3974732 a dit:
			
		

> ... (moi aussi je déconnais pour l'avatar  je lui ressemble vraiment )



Et moi donc ! :rateau:   



Melounette a dit:


> ...sur un stand où ils s'éclatent au Malibu-Coca...



Ha oui... quand même... tout s'explique donc...  :rateau:


----------



## Lila (19 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3974983 a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, faisons tomber le mythe...
> 
> 
> 
> Je ne suis pas parisien




....c'est un égyptien ...... un chat Mau égyptien ....... (un chameau mwouahhhhh ah ah ha......oui bon je sors)


----------



## Lamar (19 Septembre 2006)

Salut à tous,

eh les gars (et les filles) faut pas tout prendre au pied de la lettre   : j'ai dit ancien, j'aurais dû dire pilier, cela aurait peut-être été plus juste, la valeur n'attend pas le nombre des années. Quand au côté parisien, c'était une manière de dire que je n'avais pas la possibilité de convenir d'un rendez-vous ne venant qu'un jour, bien précis sur l'AE. Mais je ne pensais pas que cela allait susciter autant de réactions de je ne suis pas parisien, je ne suis pas ancien, je ne suis ni l'un ni l'autre.
Tant mieux pour ceux qui ont pu se rencontrer sur l'AE, tant pis pour les autres, à eux de faire mieux l'année prochaine


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

Lamar a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> eh les gars (et les filles) faut pas tout prendre au pied de la lettre   : j'ai dit ancien, j'aurais dû dire pilier, cela aurait peut-être été plus juste, la valeur n'attend pas le nombre des années. Quand au côté parisien, c'était une manière de dire que je n'avais pas la possibilité de convenir d'un rendez-vous ne venant qu'un jour, bien précis sur l'AE. Mais je ne pensais pas que cela allait susciter autant de réactions de je ne suis pas parisien, je ne suis pas ancien, je ne suis ni l'un ni l'autre.
> Tant mieux pour ceux qui ont pu se rencontrer sur l'AE, tant pis pour les autres, à eux de faire mieux l'année prochaine


Bah... c'est juste qu'on n'a que les limites qu'on se fixe  parisien ou pas, piller ou ancien ou pas, etc. Tous ceux qui se sont vu avaient d&#233;cid&#233; de se voir, voil&#224; tout 
Quand au _pied de la lettrisme_... c'est courant quand on ne conna&#238;t pas tr&#232;s bien qui &#233;crit. Mais surtout, c'est tr&#232;s courant &#224; l'&#233;crit  On inculque aux autre notre sens du deuxi&#232;me degr&#233; au fil des discussions qu'on a avec eux. Et c'est vrai que &#231;a peut prendre du temps.


----------



## Lamar (19 Septembre 2006)

BackCat je t'adore :love: :love: :rose: 
Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi. Je m'en souviendrais pour l'année prochaine. Tu prévois d'aller quand à l'AE ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

&#199;a fait t&#244;t pour y penser. Mais j'irai s&#251;rement au moins le samedi, vu que je mets un point d'honneur &#224; ne pas me d&#233;filer aux menaces de mort que je re&#231;ois par quelques trolls tous les ans  Malheureusement, les ann&#233;es se suivent et se ressemblent sur ce point pr&#233;cis, et jamais personne ne vient.  D'autre part, il y a d'autres occasions pour se rencontrer. Les AES sont tout aussi agr&#233;ables, o&#249; qu'elles prennent place


----------



## Lastrada (20 Septembre 2006)

Apr&#232;s la soir&#233;e au Lou, je me suis retrouv&#233; avec deux superbes portraits que j'ai ind&#251;ment attribu&#233; &#224; Dendrim&#232;re. Quelqu'un peut-il me dire s'il a pris ces photos avec mon 350D ?










Si personne ne me r&#233;ponds, je vous pr&#233;viens je dirai partout que c'est moi, et je partirai avec la caisse.


----------



## wip (20 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Apr&#232;s la soir&#233;e au Lou, je me suis retrouv&#233; avec deux superbes portraits que j'ai ind&#251;ment attribu&#233; &#224; Dendrim&#232;re. Quelqu'un peut-il me dire s'il a pris ces photos avec mon 350D ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ma&#239;wen, encore toi ??


----------



## maiwen (20 Septembre 2006)

pas cette fois  ... j'aurai bien aim&#233; ... :love:


----------



## twk (20 Septembre 2006)

Ba j'aurais bien aimé mais ça n'est malheureusement pas moi


----------



## ficelle (20 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Après la soirée au Lou, je me suis retrouvé avec deux superbes portraits que j'ai indûment attribué à Dendrimère. Quelqu'un peut-il me dire s'il a pris ces photos avec mon 350D ?



un coup du Picard ?

il a du mal avec les canon


----------



## Foguenne (20 Septembre 2006)

Marcmaniac a dit:


> "C'est quoi au juste la ou les différences les + fondamentales entre mac G et mac B ?"



Les partouzes, je t'assure qu'elles n'ont rien à voir.  
(et c'est peu dire.   )

C'est LE point essentiel qui nous distingue de mac B.


----------



## macaronique (21 Septembre 2006)

benjamin a dit:


> Nous les avons prévenu que nous ne souhaitions plus vendre de t-shirt, c'est tout.


 C'est dommage, je voulais en acheter un parce que ça aurait été une façon facile de commencer une conversation tout en montrant que je suis de MacGé. Sinon je ne sais pas quoi dire, étant plutôt timide.

Quand j'ai enfin réussi à me présenter à quelques gens, ils n'étaient pas des MacGéens. Ils étaient sympas quand même, et j'ai fini par acheter un T-shirt Mac4Ever. Je vous prie, ne me pendez pas! Je n'avais plus de vêtements propres! :afraid:


----------



## teo (21 Septembre 2006)

Sur MacB ils font &#231;a en Wifi derri&#232;re leur &#233;cran.

C'est pas dr&#244;le du tout 



_Edit: MacQuatreEver, &#231;a tue comme site c'est vrai. Respect _


----------



## WebOliver (21 Septembre 2006)

macaronique a dit:


> C'est dommage, je voulais en acheter un parce que &#231;a aurait &#233;t&#233; une fa&#231;on facile de commencer une conversation tout en montrant que je suis de MacG&#233;. Sinon je ne sais pas quoi dire, &#233;tant plut&#244;t timide.



&#199;a s'est m&#233;ga vu oui...  



macaronique a dit:


> Quand j'ai enfin r&#233;ussi &#224; me pr&#233;senter &#224; quelques gens, ils n'&#233;taient pas des MacG&#233;ens. Ils &#233;taient sympas quand m&#234;me, et j'ai fini par acheter un T-shirt Mac4Ever. Je vous prie, ne me pendez pas! Je n'avais plus de v&#234;tements propres! :afraid:



Ouais, mais leurs t-shirts ce sont tous des secondes mains, voire plus...  Port&#233;s auparavant par exemple par des geeks transpirants devant le d&#233;montage d'un Mac mini...


----------



## Foguenne (21 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Sur MacB ils font ça en Wifi derrière leur écran.
> 
> C'est pas drôle du tout



Si au moins c'était un écran tactile.


----------



## Foguenne (21 Septembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ça s'est méga vu oui...
> 
> 
> 
> Ouais, mais leurs t-shirts ce sont tous des secondes mains, voire plus...  Portés auparavant par exemple par des geeks transpirants devant le démontage d'un Mac mini...



et pendant ce temps, le staf de macgé...


----------



## Foguenne (21 Septembre 2006)

macaronique a dit:


> ... et j'ai fini par acheter un T-shirt Mac4Ever. Je vous prie, ne me pendez pas! Je n'avais plus de v&#234;tements propres! :afraid:



Qu'on le pende!


----------



## twk (21 Septembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> Qu'on le pende!



Et on lui pélera le jonc comme au bailli du limousin, on l'a pendu un beau matin


----------



## HImac in touch (21 Septembre 2006)

J'ai un pote qui s'est acheté des Pro speakers à l'apple expo y a quelques années et je me demandais si ces enceintes marcheraient aussi sur un iMac Intel core 2 Duo ( vu que c'est un iMac peut-être c'est la même prise ?? ou alors je dois obligatoirement acheter l'adaptateur à 35  O_O iFire ?? )


----------



## macaronique (21 Septembre 2006)

twk a dit:


> Et on lui pélera le jonc comme au bailli du limousin, on l'a pendu un beau matin



Voilà pourquoi je suis si réticente à m'approcher des MacGéens 

En fait ce n'est pas vraiment la timidité (je suis timide, mais pas avec des Mac-geeks) mais un manque de compétence en français parlé.


----------



## teo (21 Septembre 2006)

Le fran&#231;ais parl&#233; &#224; Paris est le m&#234;me qu'&#224; Gen&#232;ve 


Quasiment


----------



## macaronique (21 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Le français parlé à Paris est le même qu'à Genève



J'ai l'impression que personne ne le parle... environ septante pour cent des habitants sont des étrangers.  Evidemment c'est une ville très attirante. :love:


----------



## alèm (21 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3974983 a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, faisons tomber le mythe...
> 
> 
> 
> Je ne suis pas parisien


_
en même temps, quand on tape "rijsel" dans Google, on trouve tout sauf Paris...   Mais faites gaffe : le premier qui tape Rijsel pour de vrai aura "à faire" avec BackCat et oim... non mais... je ne suis pas "des Flandres" mais je ne tiens pas à ce que l'on touche une capitale de "langue picarde" (à Berck ils disent "à picard amélioré" ! )

Lamar : les AES existent toute l'année à différents endroits en france, lis le forum Rendez-Vous plus attentivement eu ty y trouveras sûrement une occasion pour rencontrer des membres de MacG que tu apprécies  

(moi, je suis pire que Chaton et je ressemble à mon avatar, la crête en plus ! )
_


----------



## twk (21 Septembre 2006)

macaronique a dit:


> Voilà pourquoi je suis si réticente à m'approcher des MacGéens



Si tu ne viens pas au MacGéen, le MacGéen viendra a toi


----------



## HImac in touch (21 Septembre 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:


> J'ai un pote qui s'est acheté des Pro speakers à l'apple expo y a quelques années et je me demandais si ces enceintes marcheraient aussi sur un iMac Intel core 2 Duo ( vu que c'est un iMac peut-être c'est la même prise ?? ou alors je dois obligatoirement acheter l'adaptateur à 35  O_O iFire ?? )


 

?????


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:


> ?????



Tu ne dois pas être au bon endroit pour ta question...


----------



## HImac in touch (21 Septembre 2006)

Je ne sais pas comme il l'avait acheté à l'Apple Expo et que je me trouve face à des experts je me disais que peut-être .... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

Et ben tu te dis mal. &#199;a semble &#233;vident.


----------



## HImac in touch (21 Septembre 2006)

désolé ooooooh grand backcat


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;3978049 a dit:
			
		

> _
> Lamar : les AES existent toute l'ann&#233;e &#224; diff&#233;rents endroits en france, lis le forum Rendez-Vous plus attentivement eu ty y trouveras s&#251;rement une occasion pour rencontrer des membres de MacG que tu appr&#233;cies
> _


Pas rien qu'en France cela dit tres cher...  

Y a aussi la Suisse et la Belgique


----------



## alèm (21 Septembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Pas rien qu'en France cela dit tres cher...
> 
> Y a aussi la Suisse et la Belgique



_et les filles belges couchent ? parce que les aes sans ça c'est déprimant !!** et moi en belgique*, je n'ai couché qu'avec Mini qui est à peu de choses près la même chose qu'un portugais...  :love:   :love:


*t'étais où aux deux première hein ma coquine ! 

pour la suisse, j'attends officiellement une invitation de supermoquette... _ 


*nous, on compense, on a mackie !


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;3978640 a dit:
			
		

> _et les filles belges couchent ? _



j'ai deja donne, c'est definitevement resolu  :rateau:

et ui Remi... le temps passe et l'on change comme je te l'ai deja dit   :love:


----------



## alèm (22 Septembre 2006)

_faudra se rabattre sur une petite AES &#224; Paris d'ici quelques semaines donc...  
_


----------



## Taho! (22 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3980554 a dit:
			
		

> _faudra se rabattre sur une petite AES à Paris d'ici quelques semaines donc...
> _


Et les bouffes du mois !


----------



## alèm (22 Septembre 2006)

Taho! a dit:


> Et les bouffes du mois !


_
tu as raison, je pensais &#224; un projet dont nous discutions hier soir  et la fatigue de la route:sleep: a du m'obs&#233;der : une bouffe chaque mois, une aes tous les trois mois, des rencontres plus ou moins r&#233;guli&#232;res un peu partout (besancon, colmar, lyon, "les fameuses tellines", ...) plus les rencontres de nos amis suisses et belges voire qu&#233;b&#233;cois bient&#244;t (je l'esp&#232;re avec Nexka expatri&#233;e), je pense qu'il y a plein de possibilit&#233;s pour rencontrer du monde, l'Apple Expo n'est apr&#232;s tout qu'un salon marchand... _


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;3980554 a dit:
			
		

> _faudra se rabattre sur une petite AES &#224; Paris d'ici quelques semaines donc...
> _




Rien ...


----------



## alèm (22 Septembre 2006)

_SJP : tu seras pri&#233; de ne pas intervenir dans le sujet si tu ne viens pas. 

note que &#231;a t'obligera &#224; venir encore plus pr&#232;s donc. 

par contre, d'ici l&#224;, j'aimerais que tu ne continues pas le jeu habituel, ok ? 
_


----------



## kanako (23 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3980667 a dit:
			
		

> _plus ou moins régulières un peu partout (besancon_



ah bin maintenant on veut se rencontrer à Besac alors que j'y suis plus !


----------



## alèm (23 Septembre 2006)

_t'inqui&#234;t's don' tiote, ya aussi d'eul'ducasse &#224; Lille... _


----------



## kanako (23 Septembre 2006)

plait-il ?


je parle pas encore trop la langue locale&#8230;


----------



## Taho! (23 Septembre 2006)

Moi, j'ai compris !...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Septembre 2006)

mi ochi...

Bon, finalement, c'est donc la semaine prochaine que je serais la haut...  :love:


----------



## alèm (23 Septembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> mi ochi...
> 
> Bon, finalement, c'est donc la semaine prochaine que je serais la haut...  :love:



_ti t'vo po kmincher à m'fair' braire !   _


----------



## Gwen (23 Septembre 2006)

Moi, a Apple expo j'ai rencontr&#233; personne. Et puis, l'accueil sur le pommier a pas vraiment &#233;t&#233; sympa. Dommage


----------



## alèm (23 Septembre 2006)

_ah bah &#231;a arrive... _


----------



## supermoquette (23 Septembre 2006)

gwen a dit:


> Moi, a Apple expo j'ai rencontré personne. Et puis, l'accueil sur le pommier a pas vraiment été sympa. Dommage


Rhâ **** j'ai oublié de me déloguer, désolé c'était moi.



LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> mi ochi...
> 
> Bon, finalement, c'est donc la semaine prochaine que je serais la haut...  :love:



Put1, tu montes à Valence ??


----------



## Lalis (23 Septembre 2006)

gwen a dit:


> Moi, a Apple expo j'ai rencontré personne. Dommage


C'est vrai, on s'est ratés ! Mais j'ai vu ta voiture


----------



## Amok (24 Septembre 2006)

gwen a dit:


> Et puis, l'accueil sur le pommier a pas vraiment été sympa. Dommage



Je n'étais pas là, ca explique. Quand je suis présent, c'est tout de suite plus sympa.


----------



## alèm (24 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Je n'étais pas là, ca explique. Quand je suis présent, c'est tout de suite plus sympa.



_c'est vrai mais en même temps quand tu n'es pas là, mackie peut venir avec sa copine et... euh non, faut pas que j'en parle . bon je disais quand tu n'es pas là, StJohnPerse peut venir à l'Apple Expo et... euh non rien, on ne l'a pas assez vu en fait.:mouais: où j'en étais...  ah oui !  quand tu n'es pas là, bin certains bannis peuvent venir hanter le stand du pommier... mais bon ya que SLuG et il est trop impressionnant en vrai...  bon, bah quand tu n'es pas là, ya Chaton qui régale au bar et t'aurais mieux fait d'être là ! _


----------



## Amok (24 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3982794 a dit:
			
		

> _c'est vrai mais en même temps quand tu n'es pas là, mackie peut venir avec sa copine et... euh non, faut pas que j'en parle . bon je disais quand tu n'es pas là, StJohnPerse peut venir à l'Apple Expo et... euh non rien, on ne l'a pas assez vu en fait.:mouais: où j'en étais...  ah oui !  quand tu n'es pas là, bin certains bannis peuvent venir hanter le stand du pommier... mais bon ya que SLuG et il est trop impressionnant en vrai...  bon, bah quand tu n'es pas là, ya Chaton qui régale au bar et t'aurais mieux fait d'être là ! _



Oui, mais aucun rapport : vous n'êtes pas sympas alors que moi je suis tout doux !


----------



## alèm (24 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Oui, mais aucun rapport : vous n'êtes pas sympas alors que moi je suis tout doux !



_
tu mens, Amok, tu as le poil rugueux des vieux loups habitués à courir les steppes... comment tu mens comme un vieux signe effronté quand tu veux !  

mais par contre, tu as raison, nous ne sommes pas sympas !  _


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3982906 a dit:
			
		

> _ par contre, tu as raison, nous ne sommes pas sympas !  _


Je confirme.


----------



## Amok (24 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3982906 a dit:
			
		

> _
> tu mens, Amok, tu as le poil rugueux des vieux loups habitués à courir les steppes..._



Oui surtout qu'il faut, pour avoir mon age en équivalent humain, multiplier par 7.



Avouez que je vous tend la perche, là.


----------



## alèm (24 Septembre 2006)

_tu porte beau encore, tu ne fais pas tes 5439 ans... 
_


----------



## maiwen (25 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Avouez que je vous tend la perche, là.


à ton âge  :hein:  




(hum ? on n'a pas tous le droit de se moquer ? ... ah je pensais ... ouais mais moi c'est pas pareil "je sais parler aux hommes"   )


----------



## Stargazer (25 Septembre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> ouais mais moi c'est pas pareil "je sais parler aux hommes"   )



Ah c'est donc ici le fil de la blague du lundi maintenant ..?


----------



## Gwen (25 Septembre 2006)

Lalis a dit:


> C'est vrai, on s'est ratés ! Mais j'ai vu ta voiture



LOLL 

Fallait pas que je pète la boite de vitesse et on aurais pu se voir


----------



## SulliX (25 Septembre 2006)

je vais &#234;tre chiant mais 200Ko pour une photo de 640 pixels, c'est bcp trop...


----------



## supermoquette (26 Septembre 2006)

Ah ouais on voit bien la place prise par les tshirt :affraid:


----------



## SulliX (27 Septembre 2006)

SulliX a dit:


> je vais être chiant mais 200Ko pour une photo de 640 pixels, c'est bcp trop...


Bah ouais, un peu quand même :hein:
T'as qu'à demander à Apple qu'ils optimisent l'export dans iPhoto
200Ko c'est pas la mort, surtout que c pas Mac G qui l'héberge...
Et ceux qui sont avec un modem (ça existe encore ) bah ils attendront un peu...


----------



## benjamin (27 Septembre 2006)

SulliX a dit:


> Et ceux qui sont avec un modem (ça existe encore ) bah ils attendront un peu...



Oh, à peine 3,4 million d'abonnés.  Sans parler des non dégroupés qui se trainent.
Mais c'est plutôt une question de principe. Alors qu'en à peine trois clics...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je confirme.


Moi aussi je confirme.


----------

